# The DSL Conspiracy



## thrawn86

Social group "The DSL Conspiracy" is now available to join. Black helicopters are not required, however, membership is contingent upon owning any DSL model. Thank you for your time.

_Area 51 is a secret government tech research site.....Mafia had Kennedy dealt with.....Elvis is still alive...._.


----------



## metra2002

I have a question about a DSL100. I can't seem to be able to start a thread on it so maybe you can help. 

I have a DSL 100 that makes a noise, a rather loud one, too, that sounds like a cross between an AM radio during a lightning thunderstorm, and a hugely amplified pan of frying bacon. It is really annoying. DSL has been to the shop 2x and has had all valves replaced twice, but it continues to make this annoying sound. Does not matter whether there is a cable leading to a guitar or not, it does this noise gig. 

Only switching the standby off or turning the amp off will stop it. It does this at the dealer sometimes, sometimes is clean as a whistle for them. Does it almost all the time in my house. I have very high quality A/C filtered by American Power Conversions Power Conditioning, so it is probably not the power. What all could be making this odd noise? 

Any idea what could be causing it? I have had Marshalls for many years and have never heard or seen anything like this. 

Thanks!

Alex 
metra2002


----------



## jcmjmp

The problem could just be a bad tube but it sounds like you've eliminated this. Does the problem happen if you plug your guitar directly into the effects loop return? 

You have to divide and conquer - Eliminate blocks of circuitry one step at a time until you find the find. I like to work from the power amp back to the input signal.


----------



## solarburn

I pet my DSL when I walk by it. Is that weird?


----------



## bloosman1

+1 on "petting my dsl! (LOL)


----------



## Adwex

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I pet my DSL when I walk by it. Is that weird?



I don't have a DSL, but after I play my Jubilee for a while, I always run my hand over it to feel the heat....it's like we're bonding and it's sharing its power with me.

Yeah, it is weird...but we understand.


----------



## solarburn

I knew I wasn't a lone petter.:eek2:


----------



## solarburn

Adwex said:


> I don't have a DSL, but after I play my Jubilee for a while, I always run my hand over it to feel the heat....it's like we're bonding and it's sharing its power with me.
> 
> Yeah, it is weird...but we understand.



That's an amp I'd bond with too.


----------



## MartyStrat54

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I pet my DSL when I walk by it. Is that weird?



With what you have sunk in it with NOS tubes, I'm surprised you don't share a bed!


----------



## solarburn

MartyStrat54 said:


> With what you have sunk in it with NOS tubes, I'm surprised you don't share a bed!



Now thats sick!(as I pull the covers over it)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Me and my DSL 100 joined the group. Great amp. But I have a new love and I started a group for her.


----------



## wylde1

+1 on amp petting haha I even hugged it goodnight for the first couple weeks

and after the first time i played my ENGL cab at home, I curled up on top of it like a cat... and my g/f came in and was quite wierded out by that haha


----------



## MartyStrat54

I can still smell the frying bacon and the Jimmy Dean sausage. Yessir!

Have you ever heard someone describe a noise like that? He started a couple of threads. I don't think he ever got anywhere with it. It almost sounded like a troll thread. I mean if it did this with filtered power at his house, why did it only do it some of the times at the shop? And if the shop heard it, then why didn't they get into the amp deeper. Why would the retube it and tell this guy that it is fixed?


----------



## solarburn

wylde1 said:


> +1 on amp petting haha I even hugged it goodnight for the first couple weeks
> 
> and after the first time i played my ENGL cab at home, I curled up on top of it like a cat... and my g/f came in and was quite wierded out by that haha



Sicko!

Hahaha! I fully understand this behavior!


----------



## MartyStrat54

solarburnDSL50 said:


> That's an amp I'd bone too.



Joe, keep your pants on. Bone your amp. Man that's freakin' sick buddy.

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## solarburn

MartyStrat54 said:


> Joe, keep your pants on. Bone your amp. Man that's freakin' sick buddy.
> 
> :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:



Doh!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Okay...I joined and I even left a couple of posts. Man it's kind of creepy going deep inside the forum vault. I mean it is further away than the Backstage. I guess I'll get used to it, but next time I bring a flashlight.


----------



## bloosman1

It's not so bad in there.... once you get used to the sticky moisture.


----------



## Rev-al

Ok Freaks ! I don't have a dsl (yet) but if you don't mind my contrib - 
I SNIFF my jmp and sl 100 when they're hot - LOVE 'EM


----------



## racko7566

Rev-al said:


> Ok Freaks ! I don't have a dsl (yet) but if you don't mind my contrib -
> I SNIFF my jmp and sl 100 when they're hot - LOVE 'EM



thank god I'm not the only sniffer.


----------



## thrawn86

Love the hot Tolex and Valve smell. 

We're sitting at 29 members......who's gonna be #30?

http://www.marshallforum.com/groups/9-dsl-conspiracy.html


----------



## jcmjmp

Rockin Lisa?


----------



## thrawn86

Maybe so. Then we'd not only be the strongest group by a factor of three, multinational and culturally diverse, but also promoting feminine supremacy over the fretboard through Marshall.


----------



## Rockin_Lisa

Done-Joined and Posted. I figured that I better join to make you look good on paper with the board of supervising supervisors.


----------



## thrawn86

lols....I AM the board of supervisors in the DSL Conspiracy.

Don't tell anyone......Hoffa's body is buried 62' below the Washington Monument......


----------



## TwinACStacks

ABSOFRIGGINLUTELY. I make baby talk at her when I walk past my 100.

"Who's the good girl? Who's the good girl?..." "You are! Yes You are! You're Daddies good Girl."

 TWIN


----------



## thrawn86




----------



## Rockin_Lisa

TwinACStacks said:


> ABSOFRIGGINLUTELY. I make baby talk at her when I walk past my 100.
> 
> "Who's the good girl? Who's the good girl?..." "You are! Yes You are! You're Daddies good Girl."
> 
> TWIN



I don't blame you a bit. I don't find that odd at all.


----------



## MartyStrat54

thrawn86 said:


> lols....I AM the board of supervisors in the DSL Conspiracy.
> 
> Don't tell anyone......Hoffa's body is buried 62' below the Washington Monument......



You don't want to mess with this guy. He's the Chairman of the Board, DSL Committee.

:Ohno:


----------



## thrawn86

You shouldn't be worried, seeing as how I'm a nice guy. Unless you're Starchild132 or Panter6666a or one of those other buttheads we see from time to time.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I thinks she's clean boss. We can trust her.


----------



## solarburn

You guys back here sneak'n around petting your DSL's without me?


----------



## MartyStrat54

We got a new "petter."


----------



## j2112c

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Now thats sick!(as I pull the covers over it)



... and I thought you were a lone petter!


----------



## solarburn

j2112c said:


> ... and I thought you were a lone petter!



Listen I enjoy a petting party just as much as the next guy...:eek2:


----------



## TwinACStacks

That petting stuff can get out of hand pretty quickly.... Next thing you know you are licking and sucking on her tolex wondering how that big ole' 4X12 of her's would look in a thong....

 TWIN


----------



## poeman33

I didn't realize you had to be a perv to have a DSL. ...And I thought they sold me mine just because they thought I played well...no wonder they were snickering...


----------



## Ken

I don't pet my amp but I give massages to my guitar.

Ken


----------



## MartyStrat54

Ken said:


> I don't pet my amp but I give massages to my guitar.
> 
> Ken



I hope you aren't doing that in front of your amp? Do you know what a jealous amp can do?


----------



## Ken

MartyStrat54 said:


> I hope you aren't doing that in front of your amp? Do you know what a jealous amp can do?



The amp is fine; she likes to watch. But the other guitars get jealous. 

Ken


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hee hee. Guess what I just won? it's going into my DSL100:






Dagnall C1998 OT.

 TWIN


----------



## Rockin_Lisa

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You guys back here sneak'n around petting your DSL's without me?



I'll pet yours if you pet mine.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Rockin_Lisa said:


> I'll pet yours if you pet mine.



Sniff...sniff. Everyone wants to pet Joe's. I just have two little ones.


----------



## thrawn86

Note to all Conspiracy members: New question submitted at our secret Conspiracy headquarters.

_the sasquatch is a great ape surviving in Canadian wastelands_

Also, if you want to pet/sniff/scratch/harm/disturb/bother anything, please go to the local Haven Humane, and not our beloved thread.


----------



## Italia

I miss my old DSL


----------



## Wilder Amplification

Not a member...but figured I'd post up anyway.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Considering the fact that you know a _*tad*_ about DSL's, and that for some strange reason DSL owners seem to be in constant need of technical advice, (although we're not as bad as TSL owners), Welcome to the Conspiracy Jon.

NOW the conspiracy is cookin'.

P.S. You really should get one. Amazing amp....

 TWIN


----------



## darrylportelli

who the hell is this starchild Ive read this name on this forum a couple a times but I have no clue to what he is?!?!?!?!


----------



## jcmjmp

I can't wait to get some parts from mouser to do a couple of test mods. I love my DSL and I hope it can become even better


----------



## solarburn

TwinACStacks said:


> Considering the fact that you know a _*tad*_ about DSL's, and that for some strange reason DSL owners seem to be in constant need of technical advice, (although we're not as bad as TSL owners), Welcome to the Conspiracy Jon.
> 
> NOW the conspiracy is cookin'.
> 
> P.S. You really should get one. Amazing amp....
> 
> TWIN



He modded/pet my DSL and had it long enough to be considered partial owner now. Plus he admitted having fun play'n it so he belongs here.

I can't stop playing mine now that its been defizzed hehe.

Thanx JW!


----------



## Wilder Amplification

solarburnDSL50 said:


> He modded/pet my DSL and had it long enough to be considered partial owner now. Plus he admitted having fun play'n it so he belongs here.




Sorry man...after I modded it the strings became a hand magnet and wouldn't let me stop playing the damn thing.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

I'm in....i'll take some pics tonight and post them tomorrow
She is a great amp....i just wish she had more than 1 input to use in a loving manner!


----------



## solarburn

Rockin_Lisa said:


> I'll pet yours if you pet mine.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Oh what the heck, I am guilty of petting, sniffing, and on a rare occasion a smack. So I guess I'm in too.

BTW, my head is noisy as a beast too. Pretty much just like what the other guy was complaining about. I probably should get it looked at but once I hit that chord, I can't hear the hum anymore.


----------



## lp_junkie

I used my DSL401 with a 4x12 as the only amp to record our new album.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Wilder Amplification said:


> Sorry man...after I modded it the strings became a hand magnet and wouldn't let me stop playing the damn thing.



 A lot of Vintage Snobbery abounds about the "modern" Marshalls not sounding as good but the DSL is quite infectious....

 TWIN


----------



## Mike_j

I'll join. Any free beer for members?


----------



## thrawn86

Were one shy of 40 members! You guys rock.

Jon, you are granted automatic entry to the DSL Conspiracy if you wish.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

if i turn my head into a quasi four channel amp would that count as two members?
what if i bought another head altogether?


----------



## carnada

darrylportelli said:


> who the hell is this starchild Ive read this name on this forum a couple a times but I have no clue to what he is?!?!?!?!



he was a dude that was looking for a band with the influences of children of bodom, and all this other new metal bands. He was looking for members older than 16 but younger than 17 lol. And he loved CRATE amps.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

carnada said:


> he was a dude that was looking for a band with the influences of children of bodom, and all this other new metal bands. He was looking for members older than 16 but younger than 17 lol. And he loved CRATE amps.



You have failed the conspiracy by mentioning Crate on a DSL thread


----------



## solarburn

Now quick, go to the Boob thread and redeem yourself Carnada...


----------



## thrawn86

Buggs.Crosby said:


> You have failed the conspiracy by mentioning Crate on a DSL thread



*'CARN*(EAS)*ADA'* can't read between the lines and is thus pardoned. Suits standing down.


----------



## solarburn

This DSL Conspiracy Rules!!!


----------



## d.jurickovich

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I pet my DSL when I walk by it. Is that weird?



Do you do it in front of your wife / girlfriend?
(my wife gets jealous) hah hah


----------



## solarburn

d.jurickovich said:


> Do you do it in front of your wife / girlfriend?
> (my wife gets jealous) hah hah



She knows her place...

On the bed beckoning for more Marshall "licks".


----------



## thrawn86

*We just hit 40 members! WooHoo!*


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well when you offer new members free Les Paul Gold Tops, you're sure to get some members. I'm still waiting on mine BTW.


----------



## TwinACStacks

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well when you offer new members free Les Paul Gold Tops, you're sure to get some members. I'm still waiting on mine BTW.



 Dark or Light Back?

 TWIN


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keyword: FREE

I don't care if it comes with a rotating tailpiece...it's free.


----------



## thrawn86

MartyStrat54 said:


> Keyword: FREE
> 
> I don't care if it comes with a rotating tailpiece...it's free.



As administrator of the Conspiracy, I am attentive to the wants and desires of all co-Conspirators. Therefore, if you want Free, I give you Free:




Just follow the sign, my associates.

_I'll mail a few nickels to any Conspirator that PM's me their real mailing address (CON-US only). Call it the Head Start For A Better Set Of Tubes Foundation. Or *HSFABSOTF* for short. Fair enough?_


----------



## MartyStrat54

In one hand...free beer. In the other hand...free Les Paul Gold Top.

Hell yeah, I'm picking the cold fuck'n beer!


----------



## thrawn86

Who wouldn't? Hey.....Friday tomorrow.....I'll have to dig up the ol' Beer Thread and revive it.

You keep that Preamp Tube thing alive, and I'll resurrect the Beer Thread on Fridays.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Beer???


----------



## TwinACStacks

You Guys are cool to hang around with.

A bunch of Drunks


But STILL cool to hang around with....


 TWIN


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

hey i'm only drunk between 7am and 12pm.....i'm past out the rest of the time


----------



## 6StringMoFo

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I pet my DSL when I walk by it. Is that weird?



I caught myself decorating mine.... I stopped when I noticed the dog was looking at me weird.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

6StringMoFo said:


> I caught myself decorating mine.... I stopped when I noticed the dog was looking at me weird.


Ya....my dog does the the very same thing every time i scream "Ted Fucking Nugent".......tiny thing books when i say Stranglehold........Ted Rules


----------



## solarburn

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Ya....my dog does the the very same thing every time i scream "Ted Fucking Nugent".......tiny thing books when i say Stranglehold........Ted Rules



Hells yeah! Wango Tango...my face is a mazerah-tay!


----------



## solarburn

6StringMoFo said:


> I caught myself decorating mine.... I stopped when I noticed the dog was looking at me weird.



What...he has no "fashion scents"...?!


----------



## chuckmehh

Just joined. The DSL is the only Marshall short of a JVM I've played with enough gain for me. I know gain doesn't define a great amp, but when you wanna cover up all your mistakes live it sure as hell is important! Plus I do a pinch harmonic once every 2 second so I want those babies singin clear! DSL delivers


----------



## thrawn86

45 members strong. The 6100 club has a thread over ten times in length, but with about a tenth of the members.

Strive to be #1, longfxuxinghair.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> 45 members strong. The 6100 club has a thread over ten times in length, but with about a tenth of the members.
> 
> Strive to be #1, longfxuxinghair.



^5 Thrawn
I do what I can. And its 14x in length but whos counting.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yes But 1/8th of it was posted by a DSL conspiracy member....

 TWIN


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

TwinACStacks said:


> Yes But 1/8th of it was posted by a DSL conspiracy member....
> 
> TWIN



and i'm sure they were all compliments!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Yes But 1/8th of it was posted by a DSL conspiracy member....
> 
> TWIN



That may be true. But it was your choice to post in the 6100 thread and not in the DSL thread. Still if the 1/8 were removed...................


----------



## TwinACStacks

_SOMEONE_ had to step up and defend the honor of THE MIGHTY DSL from your gallery of non-believing Heathens.

I look on myself as a type of missionary, a kind of a later-day Mother Teresa. You 6100-Worshiping Druids MUST REPENT!!! BE FOREWARNED, once your Midi goes it's already too late for redemption.....

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> _SOMEONE_ had to step up and defend the honor of THE MIGHTY DSL from your gallery of non-believing Heathens.
> 
> I look on myself as a type of missionary, a kind of a later-day Mother Teresa. You 6100-Worshiping Druids MUST REPENT!!! BE FOREWARNED, once your Midi goes it's already too late.....
> 
> TWIN




Say what you will Twin. You werent there to defend as much as you were there to have fun and shoot the shit. Admit it, you are a 6100 at heart. Thats why you hang out there. Its no crime.


----------



## Ken

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well when you offer new members free Les Paul Gold Tops, you're sure to get some members. I'm still waiting on mine BTW.



I got mine but sent it back because I wanted a sunburst.

Ken


----------



## MartyStrat54

I too posted several times on the 6100 thread. They were trying to figure out what all of the seven preamp tubes do. I was nice enough to break it all down for them.

Oh, I left a couple of sarcastic posts as well. Something along the lines of, "This is a great thread to get your post count up."


----------



## TwinACStacks

Good luck with that one....

6100 owners are Metalheads not Techies.

 TWIN


----------



## Rockin_Lisa

Please forgive me, but I posted over there too. I can't remember what I posted, but I don't think it was anything useful.


----------



## Hamohapic

Hello my DSL comrades. I have a DSL 50 and i have joined the DSL Conspiracy!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Rockin_Lisa said:


> Please forgive me, but I posted over there too. I can't remember what I posted, but I don't think it was anything useful.



I believe this is what you were saying

"I thought I had a line on a 6100LM and I went to see this guy and he had already sold it. I spent close to an hour driving to his place (with one of my brothers). Not the best part of town. It was probably stolen. Anyway, I ended up buying the 2204, but there may be a 6100 in my future yet. "

Just thought I would help ya out.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> Just thought I would help ya out.


$10 says you were the guy that bought it while she was driving over there
Sorry.....had to say it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> $10 says you were the guy that bought it while she was driving over there
> Sorry.....had to say it



LOL
I wish I could say it was me.


----------



## Marshall Mann

Buggs.Crosby said:


> $10 says you were the guy that bought it while she was driving over there
> Sorry.....had to say it



Nope, that was me! (Sorry Lisa!)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> Nope, that was me! (Sorry Lisa!)



C'mon Scott. Lets help them get their post count up. They may own DSL's but we are all part of the Marshall family. Its the least we can do since a few of their own helped us.


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> C'mon Scott. Lets help them get their post count up. They may own DSL's but we are all part of the Marshall family. Its the least we can do since a few of their own helped us.



I'm in! 

It's all just sibling rivalry an in the name of having fun!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> I'm in!
> 
> It's all just sibling rivalry an in the name of having fun!!



We are family...........


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> We are family...........



Hey, hey, hey, hey yeah!

Sorry, that was a bit cheesy!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> Hey, hey, hey, hey yeah!
> 
> Sorry, that was a bit cheesy!



Its all good. Anything that helps them to get their post count up.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

LOL Where's my goldtop? Don't worry about the Beer, I get the strong Canadian stuff!!

Grr Customs is hording my Mercury Mag Transformers!!! 

I'm going to send them a Poop in a bag, one of my dogs, their real stinky!!


----------



## Marshall Mann

6StringMoFo said:


> LOL Where's my goldtop? Don't worry about the Beer, I get the strong Canadian stuff!!
> 
> Grr Customs is hording my Mercury Mag Transformers!!!
> 
> I'm going to send them a Poop in a bag, one of my dogs, their real stinky!!



What ever it takes to get the job done 6string!


----------



## tonefreak

6StringMoFo said:


> I'm going to send them a Poop in a bag, one of my dogs, their real stinky!!




LOL... 
I hate customs. one time we were trying to take a box of backhoe parts up to a camp up there that we were volunteering at, and it took them a week to clear a box. with like, 40lbs of nuts and bots and stuff...


----------



## solarburn

longfxukxnhair
Senior Member




Join Date: Dec 2009
Location: az
Posts: 1,666

Evil post count!:Ohno:


----------



## Marshall Mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Join Date: Dec 2009
> Location: az
> Posts: 1,666
> 
> Evil post count!:Ohno:



Nice catch SolarBurn!


----------



## thrawn86

Ken said:


> I got mine but sent it back because I wanted a sunburst.
> 
> Ken



I'll grant you that Sunburst when you garner an avatar for that moniker, Ken.


----------



## thrawn86

6StringMoFo said:


> Don't worry about the Beer, I get the strong Canadian stuff!!



Whoa whoa whoa whoa WHOA *WHOA* _whoa_ WhOooooooah! There IS no stong beer in Canada. 

Wow, this thread really caught fire like a 6100 MIDI board.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

"Am I evillllaahh, yes I amaahh"

I got something to sayyy.............


----------



## thrawn86

_Never Never laaaaaannnddeah_


----------



## solarburn

thrawn86 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa WHOA *WHOA* _whoa_ WhOooooooah! There IS no stong beer in Canada.
> 
> Wow, this thread really caught fire like a 6100 MIDI board.



Just in case anyone missed this...


----------



## thrawn86

TYVM, Solar!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I got something to say
I killed your baby today
And it doesn't matter much to me
As long as it's dead

Well I got something to say
I raped your mother today
And it doesn't matter much to me
As long as she spread

Sweet lovely death
I am waiting for your breath
Come sweet death, one last caress

Go

Sweet lovely death
I am waiting for your breath
Come sweet death, one last caress

Well, I got something to say
I killed your baby today
And it doesn't matter much to me
As long as it's dead

Sweet lovely death
I am waiting for your breath
Come sweet death
One last caress

One last caress, sweet death
One last caress, sweet death


----------



## longfxukxnhair

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Just in case anyone missed this...



We all caught it. But thx for taking the time to point it out .......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................AGAIN

LOL


----------



## solarburn

I just read your sig comment on Twin pushing in stool...

I LOL'd


----------



## thrawn86

Up to 46 members now....who was #46? Everyone new that joins should post here.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa WHOA *WHOA* _whoa_ WhOooooooah! There IS no stong beer in Canada.
> 
> Wow, this thread really caught fire like a 6100 MIDI board.



Just a couple of 6100 guys trying to help our DSL Brothers out!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> Just a couple of 6100 guys trying to help our DSL Brothers out!



Testify Brother Mann!


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> Testify Brother Mann!



Just good old boys, never mean'n no harm.......


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> Just good old boys, never mean'n no harm.......



Beats all you ever saw, been in trouble with DSL's since the day they were born.


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> Beats all you ever saw, been in trouble with DSL's since the day they were born.



Makin' their waaayyyyy, The only way they know how, That's just a little bit more than DSL's will allow!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> Makin' their waaayyyyy, The only way they know how, That's just a little bit more than DSL's will allow!



I just snarffed 


Just two good ol' boys, wouldn't change if they could,
Fightin' the DSL's like two modern-day Robin Hoods...


----------



## thrawn86

Just two backwards fools, with their Anniversary heads

Came with some smack to talk, DSL totally rocked, fools went back to their thread.


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> I just snarffed
> 
> 
> Just two good ol' boys, wouldn't change if they could,
> Fightin' the DSL's like two modern-day Robin Hoods...



Amen Brother!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> Just two backwards fools, with their Anniversary heads
> 
> Came with some smack to talk, DSL totally rocked, fools went back to their thread.



LMAO

Fast thinking. I dig it!


----------



## thrawn86

I should have written for SNL or a kooky morning show.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> I should have written for SNL or a kooky morning show.



You missed your calling bro.
I have to ask. What did you think when you saw your thread go up in post like it did today?


----------



## thrawn86

I'm not here to be the "Hey, the Thread I started is the most awesome" guy. I think it's cool. Just for fun. In all seriousness, most of us DSL owners love what we have and what we get from them, so my posting all this up was just an affirmation of what we already knew.

If it's Marshall, you're in good company. Unless it's an MG, then you might want to reconsider that Line 6 Vetta.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> I'm not here to be the "Hey, the Thread I started is the most awesome" guy. I think it's cool. Just for fun. In all seriousness, most of us DSL owners love what we have and what we get from them, so my posting all this up was just an affirmation of what we already knew.
> 
> If it's Marshall, you're in good company. Unless it's an MG, then you might want to reconsider that Line 6 Vetta.



But its got to be good to see what you have contributed is appreciated by all.


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> But its got to be good to see what you have contributed is appreciated by all.



+1 on that!

Any way you look at it, glad to be here!

Thanks DSL gang!


----------



## thrawn86

We're glad to have you guys too. It means a hefty amount of preparation before you guys show, placing recharged fire extinguishers near the exits, planning evacuation routes and learning to drop to the floor to avoid the smoke, but you are Family. Glad to have you.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Beer! Strong ones!!


----------



## thrawn86

I wish. Tonight is Friday, but I didn't have anything to update the Beer thread. I need to make a run for a few Stouts and IPA's, but I've a situation on the homefront that needs some attention; for now, none of that for me.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> We're glad to have you guys too. It means a hefty amount of preparation before you guys show, placing recharged fire extinguishers near the exits, planning evacuation routes and learning to drop to the floor to avoid the smoke, but you are Family. Glad to have you.



LMAO
You know how to make us feel welcome.


----------



## thrawn86




----------



## Dallas

Adwex said:


> I don't have a DSL, but after I play my Jubilee for a while, I always run my hand over it to feel the heat....it's like we're bonding and it's sharing its power with me.
> 
> Yeah, it is weird...but we understand.




I thought I was the only one who did that! THANK YOU! I fell normal again. There are others out there.


----------



## PRSCustom24

Hi there,
stepped in to say hello and ask to be allowed to join the club. I loooooooooove my DSL 50 (unfortunately my eldest son, too, so we have to arrange "usertimes"). But... I have to admit last year I gave my DSL 401 away for a Haze Combo. Yes, I confess it, I'm (maybeI'm the only one) found of my Haze!!
Cheers 
Peter


----------



## solarburn

Welcome bruther.

Please join us and enjoy the "Rock Star" status we have here...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Welcome aboard PRS


----------



## Hamohapic

thrawn86 said:


> I'm not here to be the "Hey, the Thread I started is the most awesome" guy. I think it's cool. Just for fun. In all seriousness, most of us DSL owners love what we have and what we get from them, so my posting all this up was just an affirmation of what we already knew.
> 
> If it's Marshall, you're in good company. * Unless it's an MG, then you might want to reconsider that Line 6 Vetta.*


----------



## thrawn86

PRSCustom24 said:


> Hi there,
> stepped in to say hello and ask to be allowed to join the club. I loooooooooove my DSL 50 (unfortunately my eldest son, too, so we have to arrange "usertimes"). But... I have to admit last year I gave my DSL 401 away for a Haze Combo. Yes, I confess it, I'm (maybeI'm the only one) found of my Haze!!
> Cheers
> Peter



Welcome aboard the Conspiracy.  Please join up here:

http://www.marshallforum.com/groups/9-dsl-conspiracy.html

_The government uses radio waves for mind control_


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Good morning DSLers. A good morning to Twin too.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> Good morning DSLers. A good morning to Twin too.



Just waking up are you....i told you that 6100 would give you a hangover
so take two DSL's and you will fell better!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Just waking up are you....i told you that 6100 would give you a hangover
> so take two DSL's and you will fell better!



Why would you prescribe advil when what I reall need is
MORE COWBELL


----------



## chuckmehh

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0PDmB1GMvo]YouTube - Live Solo/Shred[/ame]

That's how my DSL sounds...pretty damn good I think!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

chuckmehh said:


> youtube - live solo/shred
> 
> that's how my dsl sounds...pretty damn good i think!



score!


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> We're glad to have you guys too. It means a hefty amount of preparation before you guys show, placing recharged fire extinguishers near the exits, planning evacuation routes and learning to drop to the floor to avoid the smoke, but you are Family. Glad to have you.



Best to up your insurance coverage bit and were ear plugs too!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Wow, this has turned into a Chatty Patty thread. I'm glad that all Marshall owners can live in peace and harmony. That's it, Marshall owner's will bring world peace and put and end to all of the wars.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

My THD Hotplate does my DSL NO justice!! Think I'd get in trouble if I shot a few of my neighbors with a tranquilizer gun before ripping up a storm?


----------



## thrawn86

Only if you get caught. 

What you need is a storage unit practice area like American Viking uses, complete with power. I suppose getting in good with the owner would go a long way to accomplishing that.


----------



## Marshall Mann

MartyStrat54 said:


> ....... Marshall owner's will bring world peace and put and end to all of the wars.



It's a dirty job.......




It's you rowdy 6100 neighbors that are plugging up your thread with chatty talk!

One again, it's a dirty job....


----------



## thrawn86

But who's buyin'?......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KDO_yCYcuU]YouTube - Megadeth - Peace Sells[/ame]


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> Only if you get caught.
> 
> What you need is a storage unit practice area like American Viking uses, complete with power. I suppose getting in good with the owner would go a long way to accomplishing that.



We have some band oriented rental spaces around my town as well. Not a bad way to go either...


----------



## thrawn86

Marshall Mann said:


> We have some band oriented rental spaces around my town as well. Not a bad way to go either...



I have access to my father in law's shop, which is in an industrially-zoned area, meaning we can be as loud as we want and the cops can't come and bust us. They've driven by a few times but never stopped....we play with the bay door WIDE open.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> But who's buyin'?......
> 
> YouTube - Megadeth - Peace Sells



Nice! Thanks for the Mustaine Thrwan!


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> I have access to my father in law's shop, which is in an industrially-zoned area, meaning we can be as loud as we want and the cops can't come and bust us. They've driven by a few times but never stopped....we play with the bay door WIDE open.



Nice! 

Years ago, we actually had a cop come by with a decibel meter (we were at 115db at the property line) and put a "cease and desist" order in out jab space at my bassist’s house! That’s when we ended up in a rented space down town


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> But who's buyin'?......
> 
> YouTube - Megadeth - Peace Sells



Sweet! Classic Megadeth


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> It's a dirty job.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's you rowdy 6100 neighbors that are plugging up your thread with chatty talk!
> 
> One again, it's a dirty job....



Thank God for neighbors with taste!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thank God for neighbors with taste!


Fuck my neighbors...most are illegal anyway....they should feel special considering i feed them my Marshall instead of a Crate


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Fuck my neighbors...most are illegal anyway....they should feel special considering i feed them my Marshall instead of a Crate



What part of the country are you in? I have some illegals that live around me. When I had enough of their fucking tuba rock I crank up the Marshall.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

I'm in South Jersey...about a 1/2 hour west of A.C....but there is a lot of Farm land in most of the area.....thus the illegals....and from the day i moved in i cranked my gear....unless the wife and kids are home it's a 59ri jumered with both volumes around 7 into a 1960av....funny...ive never "heard" them complain!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> I'm in South Jersey...about a 1/2 hour west of A.C....but there is a lot of Farm land in most of the area.....thus the illegals....and from the day i moved in i cranked my gear....unless the wife and kids are home it's a 59ri jumered with both volumes around 7 into a 1960av....funny...ive never "heard" them complain!



I never would have thought Jersey would have an illegal problem. Is it hispanics or another group? I have heard the Pacific Northwest has a illegal Asian problem. I dont know if thats true.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> I never would have thought Jersey would have an illegal problem. Is it hispanics or another group? I have heard the Pacific Northwest has a illegal Asian problem. I dont know if thats true.



Pure Mexicano here....give me a few and i'll take a pic for ya...i'll even get the car that was in the hit and run in the pic.....yup it's still here
sorry but i have to run....i got some suckers on the 6100 i need to harass....i'll be back later


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Pure Mexicano here....give me a few and i'll take a pic for ya...i'll even get the car that was in the hit and run in the pic.....yup it's still here



LOL
No shit!
I cant wait to see this. I am curious to see if it looks anything like what they have done here. I lived in Baltimore, MD for awhile and I didnt notice an illegal problem at all. I noticed a lot of stupid people but all states have that.


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> I never would have thought Jersey would have an illegal problem. Is it hispanics or another group? I have heard the Pacific Northwest has a illegal Asian problem. I dont know if thats true.



I'm in Portland (OR) and the problem is Mexicans as well here.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> LOL
> No shit!
> I cant wait to see this. I am curious to see if it looks anything like what they have done here. I lived in Baltimore, MD for awhile and I didnt notice an illegal problem at all. I noticed a lot of stupid people but all states have that.



Sorry i did not have time to read that....some longhair in the 6100 is crying about sheep...BRB


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> I'm in Portland (OR) and the problem is Mexicans as well here.



I do not intend to offend anyone with this statement. I hear Oregon is ultra liberal/progressive. How does that go over with the people? Are they more accepting then (as the whole world now thinks) AZ is?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Sorry i did not have time to read that....some longhair in the 6100 is crying about sheep...BRB



Im getting to the point Im not sure what thread Im in anymore. LOL


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im getting to the point Im not sure what thread Im in anymore. LOL


LOL....who can jump faster?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> LOL....who can jump faster?



LOL
I got 2 tabs open but I feel like Im running


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> LOL
> I got 2 tabs open but I feel like Im running


damm and i have only been using 1....now i know why i'm outa breath


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> damm and i have only been using 1....now i know why i'm outa breath



^5
LOL


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> I do not intend to offend anyone with this statement. I hear Oregon is ultra liberal/progressive. How does that go over with the people? Are they more accepting then (as the whole world now thinks) AZ is?



No offence here...

Portland is pretty Liberal. But I think people are tired of the BS that comes with it and things are beginning to change a bit. I don’t hear many rally cries for illegal’s.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Illegals thrive anyplace where there is farmland, and housing to support the "Migrant" workers. We had illegals in the Mushroom houses in Kaolin PA, we had 'em in N.J and in Del. (especially around Middletown where the Green Giant farms were) We got 'em here in Michigan west of Port Huron.....

Give 'em a shack to live in and a few pennies a day and they are good to go.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Illegals thrive anyplace where there is farmland, and housing to support the "Migrant" workers. We had illegals in the Mushroom houses in Kaolin PA, we had 'em in N.J and in Del. (especially around Middletown where the Green Giant farms were) We got 'em here in Michigan west of Port Huron.....
> 
> Give 'em a shack to live in and a few pennies a day and they are good to go.
> 
> TWIN



As sad as it is to say, so true. Tells one that Mexico is a arm pit.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> No offence here...
> 
> Portland is pretty Liberal. But I think people are tired of the BS that comes with it and things are beginning to change a bit. I don’t hear many rally cries for illegal’s.



Is there any talk there about the immigration bill AZ passed? For or against?


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> Is there any talk there about the immigration bill AZ passed? For or against?



Lots of debate. I thought about you last week when it came up on local talk radio, but honestly I try to steer clear of politics in settings like this. I think the consensus is about the same. People want to control it, but the bill seems a bit short sighted on how they plan to enforce it.


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> Is there any talk there about the immigration bill AZ passed? For or against?



Oh, for the record, I tend to mirror your beliefs as expressed in your thread on the subject...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> Lots of debate. I thought about you last week when it came up on local talk radio, but honestly I try to steer clear of politics in settings like this. I think the consensus is about the same. People want to control it, but the bill seems a bit short sighted on how they plan to enforce it.



Our bill is very clear on how they intend to enforce it. And I think thats why people are up in arms about it. It allows the police to ask about status once they have lawful contact and there is a suspicion. Not suspicion based on color but say the person doesnt speak English and hands the officer a Mexico drivers license. To me that is probably cause. But the other side doesnt want that to happen. Lets face it, illegals (of any color) dont wear a sign.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

everyone of my friends is not only for it they are now on Jans facebook and signed the petition


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> Oh, for the record, I tend to mirror your beliefs as expressed in your thread on the subject...



That is nice to know. Thank you for your support. I am tired of being called a racist because I want the federal govt to do what we pay them to do. Enforce our laws on all levels.


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> Our bill is very clear on how they intend to enforce it. And I think thats why people are up in arms about it. It allows the police to ask about status once they have lawful contact and there is a suspicion. Not suspicion based on color but say the person doesnt speak English and hands the officer a Mexico drivers license. To me that is probably cause. But the other side doesnt want that to happen. Lets face it, illegals (of any color) dont wear a sign.




I think to only concern is the shift from Federal to local officers and how they will handle the added burden. Not that it is unfair or biased. I have heard of other states threatening to stop traveling to or stop doing business with AZ over the bill. But I have not heard nothing that strong here in OR.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> I think to only concern is the shift from Federal to local officers and how they will handle the added burden. Not that it is unfair or biased. I have heard of other states threatening to stop traveling to or stop doing business with AZ over the bill. But I have not heard nothing that strong here in OR.



I dont see much of a shift. Its an officers job to enforce the law. This bill takes the cuffs off of them to do their job. I worry that I.C.E. wont do their job at the direction of Washington, of course.


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> That is nice to know. Thank you for your support. I am tired of being called a racist because I want the federal govt to do what we pay them to do. Enforce our laws on all levels.



Cheers Brother!

I don’t think you are a racist. The fact is that compared to most countries, it's not that hard to become a legal US citizen….


I am going to leave it at that. 

Hey, we should move this over to your post....


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> I dont see much of a shift. Its an officers job to enforce the law. This bill takes the cuffs off of them to do their job. I worry that I.C.E. wont do their job at the direction of Washington, of course.



I would have to agree with you.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> Cheers Brother!
> 
> I don’t think you are a racist. The fact is that compared to most countries, it's not that hard to become a legal US citizen….
> 
> 
> I am going to leave it at that.
> 
> Hey, we should move this over to your post....



I think we should drop it. No more politics. more
Marshalls


----------



## TwinACStacks

You know I used to like Linda Ronstadt and I'm sure she is proud of her heritage But jeez, give me a fucking break.

We are talking ILLEGALS here, not law-abiding naturalized citizens. If my White ASS has to carry an ID, why in the hell should they be an exception???

THERE IS WAY TOO MUCH HAND-HOLDING POLITICAL CORRECTNESS IN THIS COUNTRY!!!!

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> I think we should drop it. No more politics. more
> Marshalls n Breasts!



is that as good as Breasts and Beer?

 TWIN


----------



## DSL100 Dude

TwinACStacks;128558THERE IS WAY TOO MUCH HAND-HOLDING POLITICAL CORRECTNESS IN THIS COUNTRY!!!!
:):) TWIN[/QUOTE said:


> +1


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Oh chyt!


----------



## Marshall Mann

TwinACStacks said:


> You know I used to like Linda Ronstadt and I'm sure she is proud of her heritage But jeez, give me a fucking break.
> 
> We are talking ILLEGALS here, not law-abiding naturalized citizens. If my White ASS has to carry an ID, why in the hell should they be an exception???
> 
> THERE IS WAY TOO MUCH HAND-HOLDING POLITICAL CORRECTNESS IN THIS COUNTRY!!!!
> 
> TWIN



+10 Brother Twin...

Now, on with the Tities and Beer

Beer And Titties | Funny Pictures | Break.comPicture


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> You know I used to like Linda Ronstadt and I'm sure she is proud of her heritage But jeez, give me a fucking break.
> 
> We are talking ILLEGALS here, not law-abiding naturalized citizens. If my White ASS has to carry an ID, why in the hell should they be an exception???
> 
> THERE IS WAY TOO MUCH HAND-HOLDING POLITICAL CORRECTNESS IN THIS COUNTRY!!!!
> 
> TWIN



+10000000

PC is just a manner in which those in power can control the conversation. If you can control the argument (example, AZ bill = racism) then you can probably control the out come.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I hate beer. Make it a double shot of titties.


----------



## solarburn

Did someone say Marshall and tits...? I'm petting...:eek2:


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> I hate beer. Make it a double shot of titties.



You got it LongHair! One DBBL com'n up!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yes I agree, MARSHALLS are as beautiful as Nice Breasts 

 TWIN


----------



## MartyStrat54

longfxukxnhair said:


> As sad as it is to say, so true. Tells one that Mexico is a fucking arm pit.



With all the money we loaned Mexico, we could have bought the friggin country. With that in mind, the great American rapist's could have went in and converted all off the beachfront property. Then there would be good jobs for the locals.

I lived in Phoenix for almost 20 years. I saw the illegal immigrant situation get out of hand. What a lot of people never hear are the stories prior to the Minute Men days. These are stories about farm families living near the Mexican border. Illegals would walk 30 miles to the border then come across. They would be crazy for water. They would see a farm light on and thirty illegals would storm the house. They would kill the farmer, rape the women and then eat and drink till they were full and then steal the car keys and drive into Tuscon or Phoenix. I won't describe what the original Minute Men T-Shirt had on it, as it is too controversial, but it was fueled by these murders and rapes of US citizens. To me, this is terrorism. You have people coming from another country and killing and raping people. What would you call it?


----------



## Marshall Mann

TwinACStacks said:


> Yes I agree, MARSHALLS are like a GREAT PAIR OF TITS.
> 
> TWIN





And I would have to say that these are (almost) as modded as Twin's Marshall is!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MartyStrat54 said:


> With all the money we loaned Mexico, we could have bought the friggin country. With that in mind, the great American rapist's could have went in and converted all off the beachfront property. Then there would be good jobs for the locals.
> 
> I lived in Phoenix for almost 20 years. I saw the illegal immigrant situation get out of hand. What a lot of people never hear are the stories prior to the Minute Men days. These are stories about farm families living near the Mexican border. Illegals would walk 30 miles to the border then come across. They would be crazy for water. They would see a farm light on and thirty illegals would storm the house. They would kill the farmer, rape the women and then eat and drink till they were full and then steal the car keys and drive into Tuscon or Phoenix. I won't describe what the original Minute Men T-Shirt had on it, as it is too controversial, but it was fueled by these murders and rapes of US citizens. To me, this is terrorism. You have people coming from another country and killing and raping people. What would you call it?



You are correct. I call it an invasion. Its been 20 years for you. Can you imagine what it is like now?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> That is nice to know. Thank you for your support. I am tired of being called a racist


my facebook and past lays can prove i'm not racist.....i don't have time for that shit in my life.....but those Jobs could be occupied by people that are on Welfare....so i just don't blame the illegals but my Government as well


----------



## MartyStrat54

Marshall Mann said:


> You got it LongHair! One DBBL com'n up!



99 Luft Balloons, 99 Red Balloons, I saw my guy and he smiled wide cause he was starring at my red balloons. 99 Red Balloons, man they're huge and look like moons. 99 Red Balloons, I'm so lucky, but they take up room. 99 Red Balloons.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MartyStrat54 said:


> I won't describe what the original Minute Men T-Shirt had on it, as it is too controversial,


can you send me a pic of it?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> You got it LongHair! One DBBL com'n up!



Thats more than a double

DAMN!


----------



## MartyStrat54

She must have a stout lower back. My two 16 pound bowling balls look to be about the same size.

Alas, when she was younger, she yearned to be a gold medal ice dancer. Puberty struck early (as the trainer was arrested for being in a back room with her). She tried to continue doing leaps and spins, but by the time she was 16 she had a pair of double G's. For some reason, the attendance at the ice dancing trials had quadrupled. Finally, it was all over. At 18, she moved to Houston and became a pole dancer. She makes a lot of money.

Sometimes you just got to know your limitations.


----------



## Marshall Mann

MartyStrat54 said:


> 99 Luft Balloons, 99 Red Balloons, I saw my guy and he smiled wide cause he was starring at my red balloons. 99 Red Balloons, man they're huge and look like moons. 99 Red Balloons, I'm so lucky, but they take up room. 99 Red Balloons.



LMAO!!!!!!!!!

I'm sure she is wearing ankle weights to stay on the ground!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Marshall Mann said:


> And I would have to say that these are (almost) as modded as Twin's Marshall is!!!
> 
> And from Where I'm standing MM, that appears to be a GOOD thing!!!!
> 
> TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> And from Where I'm standing MM, that appears to be a GOOD thing!!!!
> 
> TWIN



IDK, I wouldnt want those above my head. Like Marty said 16lb bowling ball.


----------



## TwinACStacks

If You are going to suffer head trauma and Die, I couldn't think of a better way to go....

"How'd he Die?"


"Breasts got him, man...."

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Man, If You are going to suffer head trauma and Die, I couldn't think of a better way to go....
> 
> Death By TITS.
> 
> TWIN



You may be right. Id rather suffer my death climbing them than under them.


----------



## thrawn86

Listen fellas, I'm going to be frank here, and not my usual happy self. Keep the Political on the other threads, please. Keep the lewdity on its' appropriate thread as well. To be honest, I care for neither.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Okay. I did my part.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Sorry Mr. Thrawn


----------



## thrawn86

Sorry fellas, I didn't mean to be an A-hole, but thank you.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> Sorry fellas, I didn't mean to be an A-hole, but thank you.



Its cool Thrawn.

Why isnt this thread hopping today?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its cool Thrawn.
> 
> Why isnt this thread hopping today?


He scared us all way from it....LOL


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> He scared us all way from it....LOL



The Chiss are a hard core race ya know


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> The Chiss are a hard core race ya know


we gonna bounce tabs again?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> we gonna bounce tabs again?



race ya


----------



## thrawn86

Wasn't my intention to scare everyone away. I just keep those particular topics away from myself for good reason. I was curt with my response because we suffered a sort of family tragedy yesterday that is still weighing on my mind.

Carry on my wayward sons.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> Wasn't my intention to scare everyone away. I just keep those particular topics away from myself for good reason. I was curt with my response because we suffered a sort of family tragedy yesterday that is still weighing on my mind.
> 
> Carry on my wayward sons.



I am sorry to hear that Thrawn.

Just know we cant be there to go thru this with you but we stand behind you.


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> i am sorry to hear that thrawn.
> 
> Just know we cant be there to go thru this with you but we stand behind you.



+1000000


----------



## thrawn86

Thanks guys. You could start by fully endorsing the DSL.


----------



## solarburn

The DSL rules whether they endorse or not bruther!

Hope you work through your happening Thrawn. Take care bro.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

We are here representing!


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> Thanks guys. You could start by fully endorsing the DSL.



We are all brothers in the Marshall family!

And like Solar Burn said, I hope things work out for you Thrawn. 

Hang in Brother!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Sorry to hear that Chiss mate


----------



## TwinACStacks

Thrawn, we are all with You. If there's anything we can do to help, or just talk about it let us know. I took the liberty to speak for all of US 'cause we are a family, and that's what family does, (even if SOME of them use other models of Marshalls).

BTW: I FULLY endorse and USE a DSL100.

 TWIN


----------



## thrawn86

I know you have my back, Twin....you're the only other DSL'er that ventures to the wrong side of the tracks in 6100Ville in the name of Tone, Sound, and Rock.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

thrawn86 said:


> I know you have my back, Twin....you're the only other DSL'er that ventures to the wrong side of the tracks in 6100Ville in the name of Tone, Sound, and Rock.


Ive been known to make a few appearances as well.....just sayin


----------



## thrawn86

You are who I was thinking of. I go over there every so often, but not as much. It smells like feet over there.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> You are who I was thinking of. I go over there every so often, but not as much. It smells like feet over there.



LOL
Now now Thrawn.
The smell in 6100 is the same smell here in DSL. Can you please talk to Twin about washing his feet? Or keeping his legs closed?


----------



## thrawn86

Nah, we've got the musty gym smell over here.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Its that Not so fresh Twin smell


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its that Not so fresh Twin smell



Twin funk!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

marshall mann said:


> twin funk!



*l m a o*


----------



## Stymie13

Don't recall ever posting in this thread. I must honor my beloved DSL 100! It's a damn shame that it's collecting dust since my last band broke up and I lost my jam space. Can't stand to play it at neighbor friendly volumes. So, I guess it's a good time to do some "season to taste" tweaks... then see how my neighbors like it!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Funky like a Fox....

 TWIN


----------



## Marshall Mann

TwinACStacks said:


> Funky like a Fox....
> 
> TWIN



More funky like a pair of gym socks!


----------



## thrawn86

Stymie13 said:


> Don't recall ever posting in this thread. I must honor my beloved DSL 100! It's a damn shame that it's collecting dust since my last band broke up and I lost my jam space. Can't stand to play it at neighbor friendly volumes. So, I guess it's a good time to do some "season to taste" tweaks... then see how my neighbors like it!



You're welcome aboard, Stymie. Join up on the Social Groups page.


----------



## chuckmehh

thrawn86 said:


> I know you have my back, Twin....you're the only other DSL'er that ventures to the wrong side of the tracks in 6100Ville in the name of Tone, Sound, and Rock.



hey come on now I've been there too haha


----------



## thrawn86

I'm not alienating anyone Chuck!  Twin just seems to take all the abuse for us.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> I'm not alienating anyone Chuck!  Twin just seems to take all the abuse for us.



Twin is fun. He can dish it out but he takes it just as well. He is a credit to the DSL brand


----------



## TwinACStacks

thrawn86 said:


> I'm not alienating anyone Chuck!  Twin just seems to take all the abuse for us.



I'm just biding my time, perfecting this DSL and waiting to record it properly, if you allow for my shitty playing. It's gonna get SO friggin' quiet over there, that you'll be able to hear their 6100-loving jaws drop....


 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Twin is fun. He can dish it out but he takes it just as well. He is a credit to the DSL brand



You guys are a great bunch as well. A little misguided.... but we'll get you straightened out eventually.

 TWIN


----------



## solarburn

TwinACStacks said:


> I'm just biding my time, perfecting this DSL and waiting to record it properly, if you allow for my shitty playing. It's gonna get SO friggin' quiet over there, that you'll be able to hear their 6100-loving jaws drop....
> 
> 
> TWIN



LOL'd

Can't wait to hear it with all the tweak'n you been do'n on it.

I luvs mine! Between it and the Monza there is so much wampum go'n on in my house its redonkulous! I'm so glad my neighbors let be open them up and turn them loose.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> I'm just biding my time, perfecting this DSL
> 
> 
> TWIN



Twins statement says it all

Looks like Twin just stepped in


----------



## solarburn

longfxukxnhair said:


> Twins statement says it all
> 
> Looks like Twin just stepped in



Good thing that was off shore a bit...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Good thing that was off shore a bit...



But Obama is gonna let it roll onto the DSL shore


----------



## solarburn

I would chop it down with the edge of my hand...but its pooh.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

solarburndsl50 said:


> i would chop it down with the edge of my hand...but its pooh.



lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hey Thrawn, ya know what today is? May 4th be with ya.


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> hey thrawn, ya know what today is? May 4th be with ya.



lmfao!


----------



## TwinACStacks

See to me, it doesn't matter HOW I get there. If my amp was a PERFECT *snicker, snicker* 6100 or an IMPERFECT DSL that I modded to make PERFECT, is totally irrelevant as long as I get there.*** Sometimes you just got to step in a little....

****and don't have to fuck around with that midi bullshit.*

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> See to me, it doesn't matter HOW I get there. If my amp was a PERFECT *snicker, snicker* 6100 or an IMPERFECT DSL that I modded to make PERFECT, is totally irrelevant as long as I get there.*** Sometimes you just got to step in a little....
> 
> ****and don't have to fuck around with that midi bullshit.*
> 
> TWIN



But why step over a dollar to get a dime. You are likely to step in



if you arent careful


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> But why step over a dollar to get a dime. You are likely to step in
> 
> 
> 
> if you arent careful



LMAO again!


----------



## Marshall Mann

TwinACStacks said:


> See to me, it doesn't matter HOW I get there. If my amp was a PERFECT *snicker, snicker* 6100 or an IMPERFECT DSL that I modded to make PERFECT, is totally irrelevant as long as I get there.*** Sometimes you just got to step in a little....
> 
> ****and don't have to fuck around with that midi bullshit.*
> 
> TWIN



TWIN, I know is blasphemy to speak of this on the DSL page, but seriously, you should try a 6100. They even come complete with one of the best Dagnal tranny’s ever made! I can bias up 6l6's and EL-34s with out a mod, and the Midi is only a channel switching function. It's not integrated into the signal path...

By now you could have even paid for one with all those parts you have purchased for your DSL’s!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> TWIN, I know is blasphemy to speak of this on the DSL page, but seriously, you should try a 6100. They even come complete with one of the best Dagnal tranny’s ever made! I can bias up 6l6's and EL-34s with out a mod, and the Midi is only a channel switching function. It's not integrated into the signal path...
> 
> By now you could have even paid for one with all those parts you have purchased for your DSL’s!



We better run Mann. Food could start flying soon.


----------



## javier pintos

hi guys how did i miss this before anyway i joines jus a while ago, i´m member number ???

for the record i do pet my dsl100, talk to it, have bang it a couple of times, but hey he´s like the bro i never had so i guess that´s what it is there for

i have NOS pre tubes from the marty special reserve, and some =C= from wilder, my 4x12 is a custom oversized made with a pair of v30s and G12H anniv in an x pattern, wired in pairs so i can have all 4 or each type individually if i want to change the sound a bit, but i like the combination for classic rock, you can have a peek on my pics


I had to read tru 9 pages to get here but finally made it, however i have not seen too much talk bout the DSL itself, so i guess this is more like a comunity that does not talk about the dsl itself but comes just to let steam out 

anyway any of you guys remember where the heck i can contact the guy that was making the mods for the dsl classic channel for evening the crunch an clean modes?

see you guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

javier pintos said:


> hi guys how did i miss this before anyway i joines jus a while ago, i´m member number ???
> 
> for the record i do pet my dsl100, talk to it, have bang it a couple of times, but hey he´s like the bro i never had so i guess that´s what it is there for
> 
> i have NOS pre tubes from the marty special reserve, and some =C= from wilder, my 4x12 is a custom oversized made with a pair of v30s and G12H anniv in an x pattern, wired in pairs so i can have all 4 or each type individually if i want to change the sound a bit, but i like the combination for classic rock, you can have a peek on my pics
> 
> 
> I had to read tru 9 pages to get here but finally made it, however i have not seen too much talk bout the DSL itself, so i guess this is more like a comunity that does not talk about the dsl itself but comes just to let steam out
> 
> anyway any of you guys remember where the heck i can contact the guy that was making the mods for the dsl classic channel for evening the crunch an clean modes?
> 
> see you guys



Welcome JP. We talk about everything here. Twin can help you with the mod you seek. Hell, he can help anyone seeking a mod.
He will help you turn your DSL into a
SPLAWN


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

your looking for Graham...i'll post you a link to him,


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

you can contact him here

Marshall Amp Forum - View Profile: een7gdr


----------



## longfxukxnhair

What do you get when you cross a Twin with a mod kit and a DSL?







SPLAWN


----------



## TwinACStacks

My first guess would have been, One HELL of an Amplifier.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> My first guess would have been, One HELL of an Amplifier.
> 
> TWIN



Then you need another guess


----------



## thrawn86

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hey Thrawn, ya know what today is? May 4th be with ya.



???? What am I missing here? I am a little tired, so I'm slow right now. StarWars ref?


----------



## chuckmehh

anybody want a beautiful DSL 100 head?? Check out the classifieds..I had to put mine up  I will get another as soon as I have the means to do so though!


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> ???? What am I missing here? I am a little tired, so I'm slow right now. StarWars ref?



I dont want to put words in Long Hairs mouth, but I think this may help.....


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> ???? What am I missing here? I am a little tired, so I'm slow right now. StarWars ref?



May 4th sounds like may the force..............


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> I dont want to put words in Long Hairs mouth, but I think this may help.....



Thats a cute pic of Twin. he left his fav book in the 6100 thread


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> May 4th sounds like may the force..............



That's what I was after...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Today is Star Wars day


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> Today is Star Wars day



You and I are probably the only guys here that know that!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> You and I are probably the only guys here that know that!



I figured Thrawn would.


----------



## thrawn86

But is this the unofficial day? I always thought that May 25th was the 'Day', since it was the release date in 1977 for A New Hope.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Is this where the DSL lovers hang ????


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> But is this the unofficial day? I always thought that May 25th was the 'Day', since it was the release date in 1977 for A New Hope.



"Star Wars" Day! Though the Los Angeles City Council declared May 25, 2007, as "Star Wars" Day in honor of the May 25, 1977, release date of the first movie, most padawans out there know that May 4 is the more celebrated day. According to Wookieepedia: Typical festivities consist of inviting fellow "Star Wars"-obsessed friends to stay over, and then watching the series in succession. Light saber fights in the early-morning hours are optional.


latimesblogs.latimes.com/herocomplex/2010/05/star-wars-day-jibjab-helps-the-fourth-be-with-you.html


----------



## longfxukxnhair

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Is this where the DSL lovers hang ????



Yes, but Solars 50 watts hasnt dropped yet


----------



## solarburn

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Is this where the DSL lovers hang ????



And there jealous Marshall 6100 bruthers...


----------



## Marshall Mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> And there jealous Marshall 6100 bruthers...



Jealous...not so much....

Brothers...Hell Yes!!!!!

got wavs? - Star Wars: honored.mp3


Good night my Marshall Brothers!!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Ahemmmmm.....

You Star Wars Dweebs need to stay on your own Thread. In the same SCI-FI world that the 6100 rules supreme.

BBBWWWWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....

*DUAL SUPER LEAD RULES THE ROCK'N WORLD.*

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> *DUAL SUPER LEAD RUINED THE ROCK'N WORLD.*
> 
> TWIN



61 Hundred


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Thats right !! i almost forgot ...the DSL does not have a 3rd channel !!
Sorry boys ! 
Thanks for coming out sport !!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hot tubes 70 said:


> thats right !! I almost forgot ...the dsl does not have a 3rd channel !!
> Sorry boys !
> Thanks for coming out sport !!



*damn*


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

It is what it is ......


----------



## longfxukxnhair

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> It is what it is ......



 LOL


----------



## 6StringMoFo

LOL 6100 are definitely sci-fi.. it's got midi!!! They also glow like lightsabers when they catch on fire


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6StringMoFo said:


> LOL 6100 are definitely sci-fi.. it's got midi!!! They also glow like lightsabers when they catch on fire



LOL


All amps glow like light sabers when they catch fire. But a DSL cant shine like a 6100

Who cares what in them (besides Twin) its what they sound like. You cant judge an amp by its cover man.


----------



## rjohns1

Hey Twin, sorry but your signature is wrong again, I am no metalhead, far from it actually. And I am quite the "techie". Back to the drawing board dude.


----------



## thrawn86

I think I have it now:

6100's are like Star Trek. The Borg, DiLithium Crystals, Warp Drive, Romulans, Disruptors. Overly complicated politial interactions between species.

DSL's are like Star Wars. Good vs. Evil, Heroic themes, mysterious energy lending to its' power, straight forward.

Neither one is wrong. Different universes.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> I think I have it now:
> 
> 6100's are like Star Trek. The Borg, DiLithium Crystals, Warp Drive, Romulans, Disruptors. Overly complicated politial interactions between species.
> 
> DSL's are like Star Wars. Good vs. Evil, Heroic themes, mysterious energy lending to its' power, straight forward.



WOW! You went all Vegas convention on us with that shit.


----------



## TwinACStacks

rjohns1 said:


> Hey Twin, sorry but your signature is wrong again, I am no metalhead, far from it actually. And I am quite the "techie". Back to the drawing board dude.



 You lost me there RJ. What Signature?? I know you are a Techie, that's what makes it so much fun Talking Smack...

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> I think I have it now:
> 
> 6100's are like Star Trek. The Borg, DiLithium Crystals, Warp Drive, Romulans, Disruptors. Overly complicated politial interactions between species.
> 
> DSL's are like Star Wars. Good vs. Evil, Heroic themes, mysterious energy lending to its' power, straight forward.
> 
> Neither one is wrong. Different universes.



I think of the DSL more like the Ewoks. They were popular at one time but now a horrible scar (like Jar Jar) on the Star Wars brand.


----------



## thrawn86

If by "Horrible Scar" you mean best seller and most popular ever, then YES!


----------



## thrawn86

The 6100 is to Howard Hughes as the DSL is to Carey Grant. End of story.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Can you do that using Julie Andrews and Shirley Temple?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> If by "Horrible Scar" you mean best seller and most popular ever, then YES!



Best seller means little. Pet rock was once a best seller. Eventually even the Ewoks hated themselves

Didnt mean to yell.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

The 6100 hundred is to New York City as the DSL is to any part of Kentucky.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rockin_Lisa

Wow, this thread was like two pages long and all of a sudden it is massive. You guys really are well versed at saying a whole lot about nothing. Or do you actually think all of these posts are meaningful? Not to be mean, but I'm trying to understand the motive behind them. Enlighten me.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Rockin_Lisa said:


> Wow, this thread was like two pages long and all of a sudden it is massive. You guys really are well versed at saying a whole lot about nothing. Or do you actually think all of these posts are meaningful? Not to be mean, but I'm trying to understand the motive behind them. Enlighten me.



Its just about fun.


----------



## thrawn86

All in good fun, Lisa.

I have a confession to make.............

I picked up a 30th Anniversary tonight.......all I can say is  Wow!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> All in good fun, Lisa.
> 
> I have a confession to make.............
> 
> I picked up a 30th Anniversary tonight.......all I can say is  Wow!



You did? Or is this leading to a punch line?


----------



## thrawn86

Go check your thread, bro


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Punch line

LOL

What is that? Beer?


----------



## thrawn86

Yes. Go check the "So, Where's the F'n Beer?" thread for my update.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> Yes. Go check the "So, Where's the F'n Beer?" thread for my update.



Looks like a big bottle of beer? I rarely drink but when I do its not beer. I could never get a taste for it.


----------



## thrawn86

I don't just drink any beer, it's only the Craft style I'm after these days. It is indeed a big bottle. Keeps the consumption down too. I also enjoy a good red wine.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> I don't just drink any beer, it's only the Craft style I'm after these days. It is indeed a big bottle. Keeps the consumption down too. I also enjoy a good red wine.



I spent 10+ years drinking like a fish when I was younger. I would drink anything as long as it got me drunk. I never could get the taste for booze. If I didnt get my first drink down fast I knew I wasnt getting drunk that night. Now if I drink (and that is rarely) its Capt Morgan and Coke or Wild Turkey and Coke. Last time I was drunk (5 yrs ago) was when I was in Vegas. I figured I was down $100 so I would get it back thru the bar.


----------



## thrawn86

I never do it to be drunk. That's foolish behavior that does more harm than good. Enjoyment is the key.....I've had just a few real hangovers in my life and they are not worth repeating.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> I never do it to be drunk. That's foolish behavior that does more harm than good. Enjoyment is the key.....I've had just a few real hangovers in my life and they are not worth repeating.


 
+1000
The last hangover I had was in 94. Wild Turkey and Coke. It was baaaaaaaaad hangover too.


----------



## thrawn86

I have to say though, when I get with my friends to play, and we each have a brew just to take the edge off, it relaxes us all, we have fun, and gosh darn it, we sound better for some reason.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I get tremors in my left (fretting) hand and sometimes I have a drink to relax my arm enough to play. But Im such a light weight that its like a half shot and coke. I have never told anyone this. My girlfriend doesnt know or my kids. I dont want to worry them. Its hard for me to accept cause it stops me from doing what I love.


----------



## thrawn86

How often does it happen?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> How often does it happen?



Often enough that it concerns me. Playing gets hard. My arm jerks when I try to slide once in awhile.


----------



## thrawn86

Any pains you notice?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> Any pains you notice?



No pain what so ever. I am so right handed that I hope its just weak muscles in my left arm.


----------



## thrawn86

Any old injuries or anything like that? Occasionally when I'm tired, my arm will twitch when I try to move it slow and smoothly, but I doubt it's anything like you describe.

BTW, accepting that you may have a problem doesn't make you less of a man at all. Don't let Hollywood dictate your life.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> Any old injuries or anything like that? Occasionally when I'm tired, my arm will twitch when I try to move it slow and smoothly, but I doubt it's anything like you describe.
> 
> BTW, accepting that you may have a problem doesn't make you less of a man at all. Don't let Hollywood dictate your life.



Its not that. My ex had MS and she had tremors in her left arm. It could be any number of things. Im just not ready to face that it could be something serious. No real injuries. I have never broken a bone and only had 6 stitches in my life. I have been lucky for all the crazy shit I did. Just worry my luck may be running out. All I care about is getting the children I am the legal guardian all to the age of 18. 2 down and 1 left to go. Then what happens after that I can accept.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I almost bought a 6100 a few nights ago on EBAY. It was a 92 EL34 model. Pretty good shape too. It went for $799.

Alas, I'm holding off for a 2204 so I can have it modded. The 50 watt 800's are going for $150 to $200 more than the 2203.

But yeah, I almost bought one.


----------



## thrawn86

lfh, you could always seek a consultation with a doctor to put your mind at ease, one way or another. It would be confidential.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> lfh, you could always seek a consultation with a doctor to put your mind at ease, one way or another. It would be confidential.



LOL Not confidential to me. Beside, I gotta wait til I go back to work (in next few weeks I hope) and my insurance will kick back in.
Whatever it is I will get thru it. I always survive and then thrive.
Thanks for letting me dump this. Much safety and comfort when hiding behind a monitor. I think keeping it inside bothers me more than the tremors do sometimes.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Ok, thats enough seriousness for one night.

This was brought to you by
*61 Hundred*


----------



## thrawn86

lol. Anytime LFH. Just take care of yourself. I am no stranger to tremors, be they the kind that travel through the ground or through my hands on a daily basis.


----------



## solarburn

longfxukxnhair said:


> LOL Not confidential to me. Beside, I gotta wait til I go back to work (in next few weeks I hope) and my insurance will kick back in.
> Whatever it is I will get thru it. I always survive and then thrive.
> Thanks for letting me dump this. Much safety and comfort when hiding behind a monitor. I think keeping it inside bothers me more than the tremors do sometimes.



Not knowing creates more stress no matter how serious it is cause either way ya got to deal with it. Been there done that. Get it looked at when you have your insurance then. Sometimes its just a Bogeyman. Other times its real. Not knowing keeps us fretting over the Bogeyman...stressing needlessly.

Hope of course it will be treatable.

Ok soap box over.


----------



## Marshall Mann

MartyStrat54 said:


> I almost bought a 6100 a few nights ago on EBAY. It was a 92 EL34 model. Pretty good shape too. It went for $799.
> 
> Alas, I'm holding off for a 2204 so I can have it modded. The 50 watt 800's are going for $150 to $200 more than the 2203.
> 
> But yeah, I almost bought one.



Yep, I was watching that one as well. 

Damn Marty, would have been nice to have you in the 6100 club!


----------



## Marshall Mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Not knowing creates more stress no matter how serious it is cause either way ya got to deal with it. Been there done that. Get it looked at when you have your insurance then. Sometimes its just a Bogeyman. Other times its real. Not knowing keeps us fretting over the Bogeyman...stressing needlessly.
> 
> Hope of course it will be treatable.
> 
> Ok soap box over.



Words to live by Solar!

Get it checked LH!!!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Longhair, I especially understand the insurance issue. We are pretty much in the same Boat. I'm self Employed and My wife, (who is a Professional), is laid off. We rely on her job benefits to provide our insurance coverage. SERIOUSLY-Get yourself checked out when You can, as that doesn't sound good at all. Are you getting enough Potassium? I myself have had a little soreness in my left breast for some time now, not bad, but annoying. Breast cancer in men is fairly rare, and one of the side effects of High Blood pressure medication can be breast soreness. So I'm not overly concerned. I hope that is all that it is. If I had insurance I'd go get myself checked out as well. I really hate what this economy has become.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

6100 is to Ethel Merman as DSL is to Joss Stone....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Rockin_Lisa said:


> Wow, this thread was like two pages long and all of a sudden it is massive. You guys really are well versed at saying a whole lot about nothing. Or do you actually think all of these posts are meaningful? Not to be mean, but I'm trying to understand the motive behind them. Enlighten me.



 You need to be talkin' smack too there Lisa... You OWN one of those DSLs TOO, if I remember right. In a way we are defending your honor. We have your back, go ahead let loose... the clan from the Darkside is just asking for it.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Marshall Mann said:


> Yep, I was watching that one as well.
> 
> Damn Marty, would have been nice to have you in the 6100 club!



Marty would have to stock up on Tubes, 'cause he doesn't have enough in his inventory for a FULL 6100 Retube 

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Longhair, I especially understand the insurance issue. We are pretty much in the same Boat. I'm self Employed and My wife, (who is a Professional), is laid off. We rely on her job benefits to provide our insurance coverage. SERIOUSLY-Get yourself checked out when You can, as that doesn't sound good at all. Are you getting enough Potassium? I myself have had a little soreness in my left breast for some time now, not bad, but annoying. Breast cancer in men is fairly rare, and one of the side effects of High Blood pressure medication can be breast soreness. So I'm not overly concerned. I hope that is all that it is. If I had insurance I'd go get myself checked out as well. I really hate what this economy has become.
> 
> TWIN



I hear ya dude. The econ has wrecked havoc. I got laid off in late 09. I knew my insurance would carry for 3 months after. I thought I would be back to work by now. I wasnt about to pay Cobra. Fuck them. Im union so when I start back it will be about 2 months and my insurance will kick back in. I will deal with it then. I doubt I get enough Potassium.
I really didnt mean to dump it on here but I must admit that it was nice to finally get it off my chest.

Thank you all for the concern and kind words. Maybe if I had more Cow Bell


----------



## Hamohapic

Hang in there longfxukxnhair 

I am getting ready to pick up some resistors over the weekend and start swaping out the ones in my DSL 50. I hear if i switch the grid blockers i get more top end so i will be curious to see how things turn out.  

BTW. This thread has been kicking good we are now up to 10 Pgs. nice.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hamohapic said:


> Hang in there longfxukxnhair
> 
> I am getting ready to pick up some resistors over the weekend and start swaping out the ones in my DSL 50. I hear if i switch the grid blockers i get more top end so i will be curious to see how things turn out.
> 
> BTW. This thread has been kicking good we are now up to 10 Pgs. nice.



Thank you Hamohapic. This thread is kicking.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Rockin_Lisa said:


> Wow, this thread was like two pages long and all of a sudden it is massive. You guys really are well versed at saying a whole lot about nothing. Or do you actually think all of these posts are meaningful? Not to be mean, but I'm trying to understand the motive behind them. Enlighten me.




HAH Lisa, didn't you know? 99% of guys talking is bullshit and wits, the other 1% might actually have a chance of having some real content


----------



## TwinACStacks

6StringMoFo said:


> HAH Lisa, didn't you know? 99% of guys talking is bullshit and wits, the other 1% might actually have a chance of having some real content



 JEEZ O PETE, 6String!!! You don't give away "MAN" secrets to the Girls. They will only use them as ammunition against us later....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Longhair, Low potassium can cause cramping in legs and arms and tremors. That's why I asked. Baked Potatoes have way more than a Banana.

 TWIN


----------



## thrawn86

Get a multivitamin and drink plenty of water. I swear, if more people did that, I truly believe the world might be a little more healthy.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Longhair, Low potassium can cause cramping in legs and arms and tremors. That's why I asked. Baked Potatoes have way more than a Banana.
> 
> TWIN



Thanks for the info. I am going out today and pick some potassium up. I cant eat bananas. Gives me wicked heart burn.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6StringMoFo said:


> HAH Lisa, didn't you know? 99% of guys talking is bullshit and wits, the other 1% might actually have a chance of having some real content



It cant all be technical shit on here. The forum is for fun. And fun is what you define it as.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

twinacstacks said:


> jeez o pete, 6string!!! You don't give away "man" secrets to the girls. They will only use them as ammunition against us later....
> 
> twin



+1000000000000


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> Get a multivitamin and drink plenty of water. I swear, if more people did that, I truly believe the world might be a little more healthy.



I dont do much of either but maybe its time for a change. Thank you


----------



## rjohns1

TwinACStacks said:


> You lost me there RJ. What Signature?? I know you are a Techie, that's what makes it so much fun Talking Smack...
> 
> TWIN



If you didn't change it everyday, it would have made sense. I forget what it was already.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjohns1 said:


> If you didn't change it everyday, it would have made sense. I forget what it was already.



He mods everything. You should see his ice chest and lawn mower. One in the same now.


----------



## rjohns1

Yeah, I forgot. I wonder if his lawnmower has flames down the sides, that would be cool.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjohns1 said:


> Yeah, I forgot. I wonder if his lawnmower has flames down the sides, that would be cool.



I think its baby blue too. Party on. Excellent.
LOL


----------



## thrawn86

Serious on the water thing though. I forget to drink enough of it as is. But if you keep it flowing well enough you'll always be hydrated. If you get even a touch of dehydration and then do anything physical it can feel like you're dying.....and the answer is as simple as drinking water. Of course, if you're in the heat like I often am, don't forget to push a Gatorade or Powerade through as well, since you need some electolytes, and the water will flush you out.

Of course, I'm no Doc, and what I'm saying here probably won't solve your probs, but at least you might benefit from it.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Being a pure Carnivore, I can vouch for the daily multivitamin thing, I take one with my supper everyday and with the exception of potatoes (I have Irish blood so I'll eat 3 raw while I'm peeling them ) Everything I eat is pretty much protein based.

Join my PETA
P eople 
E ating
T asty
A nimals


FTR my Cholesteral is in check and my normal blood pressure is 118/58


----------



## 6StringMoFo

TwinACStacks said:


> JEEZ O PETE, 6String!!! You don't give away "MAN" secrets to the Girls. They will only use them as ammunition against us later....
> 
> TWIN



HAHAHA It's not like I revealed the secret to peeing with a morning Woody!!


----------



## thrawn86

I love animals. They taste great.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

All food for thought. Pun intended.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

You live in California Thrawn? I live in AZ (as you may or may not know) and I have noticed as it is warming up (100 degress yesterday I think) that it seems to be acting up. It might lend credibility to your statement/theory.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

thrawn86 said:


> I love animals. They taste great.


Like Ted Nugent said "the only good Bison is a Dead one"


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Like Ted Nugent said "the only good Bison is a Dead one"



Good ole Uncle Ted. I like his live in harmony with nature thinking. Kill only what you need.

Well, listen everybody, 


to what I got to say. 


There's hope for tomorrow, 


Ooh,we're workin'on today. 


Well,it happened long time ago, 


in the new magic land. 


The Indian and the buffalo, 


they existed hand in hand.... 


The Indian needed food, 


he needed skins for a roof. 


But he only took what they needed,baby. 

Millions of buffalo were the proof. 



Yeah,its all right. 


But then came the white man, 


with his thick and empty head. 


He couldnt see past the billfold, 


he wanted all the buffalo dead. 


It was sad...It was sad. 

Oh yeah...yes indeed. 



Oh yes, 


it happened a long time ago,baby. 

In the new magic land. 



See,the Indian and the buffalo, 


they existed hand in hand. 



The Indians,they needed some food, 

and some skins for a roof. 


They only took what they needed,baby. 


millions of buffalo were the proof,yeah. 

But then came the white dogs, 



with their thick and empty heads. 


They couldnt see past the billfold. 


they wanted all the buffalo dead. 


Everything was SO sad. 


When I looked above the canyon wall, 


some strong eyes did I see. 


I think its somebody comin' around 


to save my ass,baby. 

I think...I think he's comin' around 



to save you and me. 


Boys...... 


I said, above the canyon wall... 



strong eyes did glow. 


It was the leader of the land,baby. 

OH MY GOD, 


The GREAT WHITE BUFFALO..... 


LOOK OUT!!!! LOOK OUT!!!!!!! 


Well,he got the battered herd. 


He led em cross the land. 


With the Great White Buffalo, 


they gonna make a final stand. 



The Great White Buffalo, 

comin'around to make a final stand. 


Well,look out here he comes. 


The great white buffalo,baby. 


The Great White Buffalo.... 


Look out,here he comes. 


He's doin'all right. 


Makin'everything all right. 


Yeah,yeah,yeah....


----------



## thrawn86

longfxukxnhair said:


> You live in California Thrawn? I live in AZ (as you may or may not know) and I have noticed as it is warming up (100 degress yesterday I think) that it seems to be acting up. It might lend credibility to your statement/theory.



We've not hit the century mark here yet. We will, but been getting a Spring this year, which is nice.

Redding and Red Bluff (about 30 mi. S) are among the hottest spots in the nation every summer, save for a few areas like you guys in AZ; Phoenix especially. We regularly get over 100. Sometimes in July and Aug we're over 110, some days over 115. Hottest I have ever seen in my life here was about 10 years ago, when I got home from work and it was 122. That's just brutal.....we're talking hotter than freakin' Death Valley.

We're only 400mi south of the 45th Parallel here, too. You guys are much closer to the Equator than we are.


----------



## thrawn86

People get stupid up here and decide not to drink water when the temp is above 110 or so. We had a few roofers in the last several years who made that mistake and nearly died, or actually did die.....the heat practically 'cooked' them alive.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Natural Selection at work!


----------



## tonefreak

6StringMoFo said:


> Being a pure Carnivore, I can vouch for the daily multivitamin thing, I take one with my supper everyday and with the exception of potatoes (I have Irish blood so I'll eat 3 raw while I'm peeling them ) Everything I eat is pretty much protein based.
> 
> Join my PETA
> P eople
> E ating
> T asty
> A nimals
> 
> 
> FTR my Cholesteral is in check and my normal blood pressure is 118/58



+1 on PETA!
I've decided that green food is only natural if its been in the fridge for a month... and then your not eating it anyways. so I skip the salad whenever I can. (and whoever left potatoes out of the veggie category anyways? if they were in, I'd be eating loads of veggies)
Meat all the way

+1 on the heat, I work on a farm. so were out making hay on the hot days, which the hottest it really gets hear is like 100 once a summer. other wise 90's. I'll have a jug of ice water on the hay rack with me, what is it, like half a gallon? that's gone before noon. I have to fill it usually 2 times during the day.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> We've not hit the century mark here yet. We will, but been getting a Spring this year, which is nice.
> 
> Redding and Red Bluff (about 30 mi. S) are among the hottest spots in the nation every summer, save for a few areas like you guys in AZ; Phoenix especially. We regularly get over 100. Sometimes in July and Aug we're over 110, some days over 115. Hottest I have ever seen in my life here was about 10 years ago, when I got home from work and it was 122. That's just brutal.....we're talking hotter than freakin' Death Valley.
> 
> We're only 400mi south of the 45th Parallel here, too. You guys are much closer to the Equator than we are.



I was working on a roof when it hit 122 here. I think that was June of 1990. I would wet my hair on the ground and it was almost dry when I got to the top of the ladder.


----------



## TwinACStacks

rjohns1 said:


> yeah, i forgot. I wonder if his lawnmower has flames down the sides, that would be cool.




hemi


 twin


----------



## solarburn

longfxukxnhair said:


> I was working on a roof when it hit 122 here. I think that was June of 1990. I would wet my hair on the ground and it was almost dry when I got to the top of the ladder.



Wow F'ing Wow! I just could not imagine what that feels like...Here in Washington it maybe reaches a 100 on a record day. Mostly the low to mid 90's. The humidity is high and that gets you but 122 is death to me. I've been to Missouri where the humidity is very high and you just walk around wet all the time.

122 and you were working on a roof...? How the F' did you even survive man...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Wow F'ing Wow! I just could not imagine what that feels like...Here in Washington it maybe reaches a 100 on a record day. Mostly the low to mid 90's. The humidity is high and that gets you but 122 is death to me. I've been to Missouri where the humidity is very high and you just walk around wet all the time.
> 
> 122 and you were working on a roof...? How the F' did you even survive man...



It wasnt easy. Thankfully I was 22 at the time. If that happened now at 42 I would probably have a heat stroke. I can tell you exactly what it feels like on a small scale and Thrawn will probably agree. Its like opening the oven door on Thanksgiving day and that 450 degrees just hits you. Now imagine that you get that feeling all over and it doesnt go away unless you get out of the direct sun light. Actually, at that time they took temp readings in the shade at the airport. So it was 122 in the shade. Marty may have lived here when that happened


----------



## Marshall Mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Wow F'ing Wow! I just could not imagine what that feels like...Here in Washington it maybe reaches a 100 on a record day. Mostly the low to mid 90's. The humidity is high and that gets you but 122 is death to me. I've been to Missouri where the humidity is very high and you just walk around wet all the time.
> 
> 122 and you were working on a roof...? How the F' did you even survive man...



Hey Solar! Whats up Neighbor...I'm in Portland OR 

I have felt 117 in eastern OR, I felt like a raisin! Us NW boys aren't built for heat!

That being said, I think humid heat is worse. Your body cant sweat enough to keep cool...


----------



## thrawn86

Oh I gurantee that it's hotter than 122 on that roof. Gotta be more around 135-140 with the sun beating down on the comp, and reflecting back up to you. Great way to lose some weight, that's for sure. I lean out a little in the summer because of this, although not on a roof.

About 7 years ago, I experienced the worst day of heat ever in Redding....worse than the 122 day we had. Why? As you point out, Solar, the humidity is terrible.

It was mid-August, the actual temp was 108 F with 90% humidity. I really felt like it was the inside of an industrial pressure cooker. It was hard to hold on to my tools because of all the moisture. We rarely get that kind of situation here.....on the worst days of heat the humidity probably never tops 10%; also another reason why we're the Fire Capital.


----------



## solarburn

Marshall Mann said:


> Hey Solar! Whats up Neighbor...I'm in Portland OR
> 
> I have felt 117 in eastern OR, I felt like a raisin! Us NW boys aren't built for heat!
> 
> That being said, I think humid heat is worse. Your body cant sweat enough to keep cool...



Hey MM what's up! Didn't know we were neighbors...righteous!

No shit about us not handling that high heat. That is extreme for sure!

Humidity sucks the life out of you too. Over in Eastern Washington its a dry heat and man I can't handle their regular 100 days.

Arizona is in a league all its own. I see its rough in Fornia' too hehe.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> Oh I gurantee that it's hotter than 122 on that roof. Gotta be more around 135-140 with the sun beating down on the comp, and reflecting back up to you. Great way to lose some weight, that's for sure. I lean out a little in the summer because of this, although not on a roof.
> 
> About 7 years ago, I experienced the worst day of heat ever in Redding....worse than the 122 day we had. Why? As you point out, Solar, the humidity is terrible.
> 
> It was mid-August, the actual temp was 108 F with 90% humidity. I really felt like it was the inside of an industrial pressure cooker. It was hard to hold on to my tools because of all the moisture. We rarely get that kind of situation here.....on the worst days of heat the humidity probably never tops 10%; also another reason why we're the Fire Capital.



I am a commercial painter. When I start spraying inside the humidity goes up to 100%. I have to deal with that plus the temp. Its getting harder to do every year. I agree Thrawn. The humidity sucks everything right out of you. The only good thing about humidity is when the wind blows its actually cools. But when the wind blows in a dry heat its like a blow dryer on high.


----------



## thrawn86

We do Drywall up here, and when we spray our seal coat and our texture it does the same thing inside. Nasty!


----------



## Marshall Mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Hey MM what's up! Didn't know we were neighbors...righteous!
> 
> No shit about us not handling that high heat. That is extreme for sure!
> 
> Humidity sucks the life out of you too. Over in Eastern Washington its a dry heat and man I can't handle their regular 100 days.
> 
> Arizona is in a league all its own. I see its rough in Fornia' too hehe.



Right on brother Solar! The NW rocks!

That being said, we dont get 100+ days very often, but 200 days of rain a year can grind too...

Alright boys.....I'm out!

Have a great evening, I hope to see you all tomorrow!

Have a great night!!!


----------



## thrawn86

Nitey nite Mann.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> We do Drywall up here, and when we spray our seal coat and our texture it does the same thing inside. Nasty!



+100000

I did one job during August. It was 6 am and I was on the 5th floor. The building was sealed up cause the wanted some "green" rating. It rained early in the morning so it was like 80 degrees outside but it was 106 inside on the 5th floor. That was before I started spraying 140 gals of paint.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> Right on brother Solar! The NW rocks!
> 
> That being said, we dont get 100+ days very often, but 200 days of rain a year can grind too...
> 
> Alright boys.....I'm out!
> 
> Have a great evening, I hope to see you all tomorrow!
> 
> Have a great night!!!



See ya MANN


----------



## thrawn86

But since this is a Conspiracy thread, what about the claims that frequencies used by several government installations have the ability to alter the flow of the jet stream? It could be true.


----------



## solarburn

Marshall Mann said:


> Right on brother Solar! The NW rocks!
> 
> That being said, we dont get 100+ days very often, but 200 days of rain a year can grind too...
> 
> Alright boys.....I'm out!
> 
> Have a great evening, I hope to see you all tomorrow!
> 
> Have a great night!!!



Mold and mildew bruther hehe...

See ya tomorrow!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> But since this is a Conspiracy thread, what about the claims that frequencies used by several government installations have the ability to alter the flow of the jet stream? It could be true.



Are you making reference to HAARP?


----------



## 6StringMoFo

I've experienced 165.2 F during the day and low 90's at night for 6 month while I was on Tour in the middle east. Military tour. Not fun lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6StringMoFo said:


> I've experienced 165.2 F during the day and low 90's at night for 6 month while I was on Tour in the middle east. Military tour. Not fun lol



That sucks. When you wake up and the low is 90 or 93 you know its going to be a bad day.

Thanks for your service MoFo


----------



## thrawn86

Yes, the HAARP project.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> Yes, the HAARP project.



Do you believe in that?
I only know a little about it. I have been looking into other things. I havent given HAARP any real time.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> Do you believe in that?
> I only know a little about it. I have been looking into other things. I havent given HAARP any real time.


Jeese Ventura did and episode of "conspiracy theory" about HAARP
not saying i'm 100% convinced but it's hard to deny what he found


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Jeese Ventura did and episode of "conspiracy theory" about HAARP
> not saying i'm 100% convinced but it's hard to deny what he found



I have that episode on the DVR. Thats when I found out about it.


----------



## thrawn86

Ventura is a tool. I first saw the experiment on That's Impossible hosted by Jonathan Frakes. Y'know, Commander Riker from Star Trek. My goodness, he's even sexier than Connery or the Most Interesting Man in the World.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> Ventura is a tool. I first saw the experiment on That's Impossible hosted by Jonathan Frakes. Y'know, Commander Riker from Star Trek. My goodness, he's even sexier than Connery or the Most Interesting Man in the World.



LOL
Did the experiment work on Thats impossible?


----------



## 6StringMoFo

MMmm Conspiracy.

Dam I miss those days when I'd smoke a fatty, then watch the Simpsons followed by the X-Files.

That was classic.. hahah when TV was worth watching


----------



## thrawn86

No doubt, 6string, untill Matt Groening left the writing of the Simpson's to the suits and went on to do Futurama.....which, for the record, is a hilarious show that mimics the Simpson's in its' prime.

I don't remember them testing the HAARP thing on That's Impossible, just interesting that the evidence is there to support it.

Once again, who knows about a lot of this stuff? I really want the plausable CT's to be true: Sasquatch is a kind of great ape that is omnivorus and lives in the Wastelands of Northern Canada, The LochNess Monster is a sort of landlocked plesiasaur, that sort of thing. Although at this point, Nessy is looking like a bust.

As far as govenmental things are concerned, I am not anti-government and all that. I am not political and thus refrain from more than an observant look into the affairs of this, or any, country's government.

But let's not fool ourselves, Marshall brothers. I defer to the "Right Now" video by Van Halen. Please forward to 3:42. 1:25 and 2:08 also apply.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qsx2ueGssf0]YouTube - Van Halen - Right Now (Music Video) HD[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> No doubt, 6string, untill Matt Groening left the writing of the Simpson's to the suits and went on to do Futurama.....which, for the record, is a hilarious show that mimics the Simpson's in its' prime.
> 
> I don't remember them testing the HAARP thing on That's Impossible, just interesting that the evidence is there to support it.
> 
> Once again, who knows about a lot of this stuff? I really want the plausable CT's to be true: Sasquatch is a kind of great ape that is omnivorus and lives in the Wastelands of Northern Canada, The LochNess Monster is a sort of landlocked plesiasaur, that sort of thing. Although at this point, Nessy is looking like a bust.
> 
> As far as govenmental things are concerned, I am not anti-government and all that. I am not political and thus refrain from more than an observant look into the affairs of this, or any, country's government.
> 
> But let's not fool ourselves, Marshall brothers. I defer to the "Right Now" video by Van Halen. Please forward to 3:42. 1:25 and 2:08 also apply.
> 
> YouTube - Van Halen - Right Now (Music Video) HD



That sux! That wont let it play. But I know what you are talking about Thrawn. I wont go any further because I know how you feel about politics in this thread.


----------



## thrawn86

I just feel that politics automatically pit friends and well-wishers against one another, and that's why I choose not to get involved. The same applies for my thread here: Anyone can post whatever they want (within reason), but I feel we can have enjoyable conversations and humor without the political jargon.

The video simply points to a truth we should all be aware of, no matter where we live or under what government we reside: They all do things we would be shocked to find out our own country doing. End.

Now back to the consipiracy:

The other severe, nasty one I am tending to believe........and not because of political spin.......is the Climate Change. Not global warming, cooling or dimming. It has more to do with the oceanic currents slowing down and reversing direction, etc. This one is a little more frightening, because I don't think alot can be done about it.

God, what am I going on about today? Sorry Guys! Just full of it this morning.

I think we need to have a E chord salute to Chuck, who just sold his DSL. We are hurting for you and know that you will be back among the realm of Marshall soon enough.


----------



## TwinACStacks

My personal favorite:






EXCELSIOR!!!!

 TWIN


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

TwinACStacks said:


> My personal favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCELSIOR!!!!
> TWIN



How did you get my ex's pic?.....aww Christ!!!!!! so your the Twin she is dating.....run dude and run now


----------



## thrawn86

TwinACStacks said:


> My personal favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCELSIOR!!!!
> 
> TWIN



I lol'd.
That's right up there with the Lygar drawing Napoleon did. So you must have just finished this for your school project, eh Twin?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Listen to Al Gore. I'm serial...







 TWIN


----------



## 6StringMoFo

OK back to Marshalls. 

I caught my neighbors leaving this morning so I cranked the shit out of my amp. It was so loud it loosened everything in my bowels before I could get in a morning coffee and a smoke!!


You all know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Marshall Mann

6StringMoFo said:


> OK back to Marshalls.
> 
> I caught my neighbors leaving this morning so I cranked the shit out of my amp. It was so loud it loosened everything in my bowels before I could get in a morning coffee and a smoke!!
> 
> 
> You all know what I'm talking about!



Nice MoFo! A "natural laxative"!

I hope everything came out OK !


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6StringMoFo said:


> OK back to Marshalls.
> 
> I caught my neighbors leaving this morning so I cranked the shit out of my amp. It was so loud it loosened everything in my bowels before I could get in a morning coffee and a smoke!!
> 
> 
> You all know what I'm talking about!



I get the same effect when I eat at Sizzler


----------



## thrawn86

Forty Nine members strong! Uno mas for 50!
Always remember the Most Toneful Man in the World:

_I don't always play Marshall's, but when I do....I prefer DSL's.
Keep shredding, my friends._



Whoever is #50, I want to know.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

I'll quit and join back up!! 

That'll make it 50! 

 
ohh wait.. Sorry, I was using Euro math!


----------



## Marshall Mann

6StringMoFo said:


> I'll quit and join back up!!
> 
> That'll make it 50!
> 
> 
> ohh wait.. Sorry, I was using Euro math!



If you're not a Biomed engineer thats worked for Ferrari, you'll never get the Euro math to work out!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Marshall Mann said:


> If you're not a Biomed engineer thats worked for Ferrari, you'll never get the Euro math to work out!




Leave it to MM to know EXACTLY what my incredibly vague complete nonsence comment was about


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I guess since I no longer own a DSL I need to withdraw membership?


----------



## Marshall Mann

6StringMoFo said:


> Leave it to MM to know EXACTLY what my incredibly vague complete nonsence comment was about



I think we are on the same page MoFo with that whole thing, thanks for the props (I Think). 

And really Euro Math is only really 1 -3% relevant in any given equation anyway


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> I guess since I no longer own a DSL I need to withdraw membership?



 No. But I know you should be chastised severely... 

GIVE him.......The Comfy Chair!!!!

No one escapes the DSL inquisition.


 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> No. But I know you should be chastised severely...
> 
> GIVE him.......The Comfy Chair!!!!
> 
> No one escapes the DSL inquisition.
> 
> 
> TWIN



Not the comfy chair!

Twin is going Cheney.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Want to go Quail hunting???

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

go red wings!!!


 twin


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Want to go Quail hunting???
> 
> TWIN



If you modded your gun like you did the DSL I wont have any worries.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> go red wings!!!
> 
> 
> twin



Go Suns


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

TwinACStacks said:


> go red wings!!!
> 
> 
> twin



they did go.....home to clean out their locker......i hope they call a western style game in the finals this year....hockey is played by men....not like the ice dancing they call in the east.....but alas Cindy is not in the west
if the Sharks make the Finals it's over...know one in the east will beat them....without alot of help from the refs....and the Pens are getting alot of that again this year
this might just be my last year watching the NHL.....it's turning into too much of a money/ratings farce


----------



## TwinACStacks

Anybody remember the hockey of old? Say around '69 or so? The Bruins were fucking brutal... THAT was HOCKEY!!!

 TWIN


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

TwinACStacks said:


> Anybody remember the hockey of old? Say around '69 or so? The Bruins were fucking brutal... THAT was HOCKEY!!!
> 
> TWIN



more like around 74 or so....Broad Street Bullies......when Men played the game


----------



## longfxukxnhair

There is a new topic in the DSL Conspiracy group.


----------



## thrawn86

Here's a consipiracy for you: The Sharks won't win the Stanley Cup, since the media is biased toward the large markets. This is why a team from LA can win every year; they're the #2 TV market in the country, but a team from SJ, Portland, SF, or Seattle won't win.....the calls will go against them to prevent them from winning. 

Larger TV markets winning = more revenue vs. smaller markets, no matter how deserving.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

thrawn86 said:


> Here's a consipiracy for you: The Sharks won't win the Stanley Cup, since the media is biased toward the large markets. This is why a team from LA can win every year; they're the #2 TV market in the country, but a team from SJ, Portland, SF, or Seattle won't win.....the calls will go against them to prevent them from winning.
> 
> Larger TV markets winning = more revenue vs. smaller markets, no matter how deserving.



yet the Pens get help from the Refs....small market team....but Gary Buttman makes sure we see Sidney every chance he gets....and dont even get me started on Collin Campbell that pathetic Fuck.....can you tell Hockey is my favorite sport.....bleeding Black and Orange since 1970


----------



## thrawn86

I also bleed black and orange......in MLB. The Giants are my team and I live and die with them. Today they actually got a few calls to swing their way and beat the 'big market's' second-class team, the NY Mets.

One thing I always point to is the NBA's Western Conference Finals in 2003 (IIRC). LA Lakers Vs. Sacramento Kings. Really bad calls going against the Kings (read: Small Market) ultimately led to them falling in 7 games. The officiating was so lopsided that the League eventually apologized for it.

About the Penguins: Any team with a storied history also seems to get the benefit of the doubt. Steelers come to mind here, also Cowboys, Yankees, Celtics, etc. Take your pick.

I know not ALL of it is this way, but is sure seems to be this way more often than not. I am a sports enthusiast, and I want a good clean game that is won by the best talent, even if NOT my team, rather than one besmirched by poor officiating and a barrage of "What If's".


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

at Least the Giants will make the Playoffs....the Mets?.LOL....Jamie Moyer at 47 has better numbers than Santana. they will choke again...why don't you pull some strings and send Tim over to the Phils?....imagine him and Halladay on the same team?


----------



## thrawn86

Haha. They'd have to give up Chase Utley AND Rollins at this point just to nab him, and I seriously doubt the brass would pull the trigger. He makes 8M this year and 13M next, super affordable for us.

Besides, if Sandoval can get back to swinging the bat like he usually does, Huff keeps hitting, Rowand continues to thrive, and we get Freddy Sanchez back in good order.....look out. We took two of three from Philly earlier this year, and only lost the last one due to inept pitching from our bullpen.....that's the game Lincecum tossed 8 1/3 and had it won for sure, till Wilson imploded.

Awright, before I get flamed for being a Baseball Head, let's get on to more pressing matters. DSL reissues in 2011? Anyone?


----------



## TwinACStacks

thrawn86 said:


> I also bleed black and orange......in MLB. The Giants are my team and I live and die with them. Today they actually got a few calls to swing their way and beat the 'big market's' second-class team, the NY Mets.
> 
> One thing I always point to is the NBA's Western Conference Finals in 2003 (IIRC). LA Lakers Vs. Sacramento Kings. Really bad calls going against the Kings (read: Small Market) ultimately led to them falling in 7 games. The officiating was so lopsided that the League eventually apologized for it.
> 
> About the Penguins: Any team with a storied history also seems to get the benefit of the doubt. Steelers come to mind here, also Cowboys, Yankees, Celtics, etc. Take your pick.
> 
> I know not ALL of it is this way, but is sure seems to be this way more often than not. I am a sports enthusiast, and I want a good clean game that is won by the best talent, even if NOT my team, rather than one besmirched by poor officiating and a barrage of "What If's".




In My corner of the world it's Red and White....

 TWIN


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

thrawn86 said:


> Haha.
> . DSL reissues in 2011? Anyone?


you mean the DSL100MLB series? did they discontinue them already?

and Rowand is a beast...wish philly could have kept him...he will always get a standing O here in Philly


----------



## 6StringMoFo

I'm a Sens Fan and the officiating, if you can call it that, made me ill and really turned me off on the NHL. Betman, the weasel, is simply creating another Bulls dynasty. Except this time he's doing it with Pittsburg so he can sell tonnes of Crosby jerseys.

I'm Canadiian and I wish someone would take Cindy Crosby's crybaby head off


----------



## thrawn86

Buggs.Crosby said:


> you mean the DSL100MLB series? did they discontinue them already?
> 
> and Rowand is a beast...wish philly could have kept him...he will always get a standing O here in Philly



To be fair, they traded him away after a "good year." Want some interesting fodder? Looky here:

Baseball-Reference.com - Major League Baseball Statistics and History

The best source for MLB stats. Look at every 3rd year for Rowand. Great stats. 2001, 2004, 2007.....all batting above .290 (although his rookie year was only 60+ games). Now look at the inbetween years: not all that great. We got him on the strength of that 3rd year cycle in Philly, and he has been subpar. Now he's paying dividends (so far.....). I like him, since he's a gutsy player, and I hope he continues to flourish.


----------



## thrawn86

6StringMoFo said:


> I'm a Sens Fan and the officiating, if you can call it that, made me ill and really turned me off on the NHL. Betman, the weasel, is simply creating another Bulls dynasty. Except this time he's doing it with Pittsburg so he can sell tonnes of Crosby jerseys.
> 
> I'm Canadiian and I wish someone would take Cindy Crosby's crybaby head off



We get Sharks games here, as I only live about 225 miles from SJ, and we get this commercial (it just keeps replaying on the vid):
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m6vykvwvEM]YouTube - Joe Thornton commercial ventriloquist[/ame]
Makes me smile every time.


----------



## thrawn86

50!

Fifty members, gentlemen! All members make sure to visit The DSL Conspiracy homepage for other discussions:

http://www.marshallforum.com/groups/9-dsl-conspiracy.html


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Monday.

I'm going to kill a kitty


----------



## TwinACStacks

AAAwwwww.....






 TWIN


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

dig this story....and they say us Philly fans are bad
Throwing condoms at Flyers fans is new playoff tension-breaker - Puck Daddy - NHL Blog - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## 6StringMoFo

I hate Crosby.. GO HABS!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

if the Habs don't win either they did not show up or the Refs handed them another series
Go Habs Go.....but even more

Lets go Flyers Lets go


----------



## 6StringMoFo

The Refs handed Pittburgs the Ottawa Series. As a Hockey fan (A Canadian one who does not follow Basketball , American Football, or Baseball) It made me quite Ill. Bettman is hell bent on making sure no Canadian team wins the cup ever again.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

No Football!!?

Aw heck, I will still drink a beer with ya.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Football is tied with baseball as my 2nd sport...Hockey blows them away by a mile


----------



## thrawn86

<<<<<< Lol....this one is good!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

thrawn86 said:


> <<<<<< Lol....this one is good!



hah agreed


----------



## thrawn86

Sorry that I'm not more of a Hockey buff like you guys are. I grew up on baseball and football. I respect the athleticism of hockey. Rushing around on a 1/4" blade over ice, slamming into each other is not easy in my mind.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

kill the volume as the audio is garbage....but watch this vid....you will never see hits this hard in football
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0pqSsgX2dw]YouTube - hardest hockey hits ever[/ame]


----------



## thrawn86

Ouch.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I spent about 2 Hrs. yesterday between Bids and Jobs, to install a New Power Transformer that I got from jcmjmp into the DSL. It's a Prototype Heyboer with a Higher B+ for less sag and more punch. Got it in and Biased to around 84ma each pair. Haven't got a chance to crank it yet as it was too late last night. I need the wife to visit her mom sometime today!!!

 TWIN


----------



## jcmjmp

TwinACStacks said:


> I spent about 2 Hrs. yesterday between Bids and Jobs, to install a New Power Transformer that I got from jcmjmp into the DSL. It's a Prototype Heyboer with a Higher B+ for less sag and more punch. Got it in and Biased to around 84ma each pair. Haven't got a chance to crank it yet as it was too late last night. I need the wife to visit her mom sometime today!!!
> 
> TWIN



I really like my Heyboer Lydian trannies - but less sag is independant from the slightly higher B+ (like 3-4 volts extra, max). Less sag comes from having a better core so it doesn't saturate as quickly. Less sag gives you more constant voltage under load.


----------



## gunboatstudio

I just wanted to drop in and give some DSL love. I'd always thought of it as an amp that did one thing incredibly well; super-saturated metal. 

But I saw a band last week with a DSL. I'm watching the guy setting it up. He looks like a metal-head. He pulls out his black SG, and I think "Here comes the 'jud-jud-squeal-jud-jud'". But then the guy had his DSL rocking a beautiful, clear, Plexi-Zepplin, classic tone. Sustain for days, and every note in the chord was clear as a bell. Then he'd boost into bluesy, soaring solos.

And to throw me for even more of a loop, his voice sounded a lot like a cross between Geddy Lee and Macy Gray. And he rocked it. WTF, right?

I'll always be a JCM 900 guy. But I definitely had some tone-envy that night.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

There is magic in that thar green channel! 

I also like some of the "less metal" tones you can get out of red by lowering the gain control. 

Now of course, if you want full throttle we ot ya covered.


----------



## tonefreak

FULL THROTTLE ALL THE WAY!!! 
except when I'm playin blues. then half throttle is FINE!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Got my Mercury Mag Transformers (Choke, PT & OT) yesterday, Thx Jon, I just need to install them.

 Should I do anything else while I'm in there? Any recommended bias for some big rock sounds?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

If you got the Fat Stack your gonna love what you hear


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Buggs.Crosby said:


> If you got the Fat Stack your gonna love what you hear



umm I don't know!! Their labeled as

MAR100-P Power (Huge) 
MAR100-OM Output
MAR100-C Choke

from the Axiom line

Got them from Jon Wilder

hmm Looks like Superstacks


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Yup thats it....your gonna love it...i have the same setup minus the power tranny
Huge difference you will hear....low end chugging will be fat and tight


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

anybody been to the 6100 thread lately?....those guys are getting their Asses handed to them in their own thread...LOL


----------



## 6StringMoFo

must check it out


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> anybody been to the 6100 thread lately?....those guys are getting their Asses handed to them in their own thread...LOL



Hardly BUGGS. Hardly. Maybe if you contributed as much in this thread as you do in 6100...........


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

i see your stalking me.......even you can't wait to see what i come up with next......but i shall post it here as that other lame thread is not worthy of such a gem


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> i see your stalking me.......even you can't wait to see what i come up with next......but i shall post it here as that other lame thread is not worthy of such a gem



fair enough


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MIM needed a badass Scoot to show up Moped Darth so i made min one.....photoshop kept locking up so some things are not done....lets see if you can find some of the hidden details


----------



## thrawn86

LOOOOOOOOL! Darth DSL!

Nice V Twin.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

dig the motor......can you figure out what the carb is?


----------



## thrawn86

Can't make it out.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> dig the motor......can you figure out what the carb is?



silver dsl


----------



## Buggs.Crosby




----------



## Buggs.Crosby

i thought the Guv'Nor was perfect to be the carb


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

It would look better if you used a Marshall power brake IMO .........


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

i thought of it as an ignition....but didn't fit in the time i allotted to do it....this pic is only half done......even at that there are still a few hidden Darth's in it.....3 i think


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

the chicks also have wet DSL t-shirts as well


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> i thought of it as an ignition....but didn't fit in the time i allotted to do it....this pic is only half done......even at that there are still a few hidden Darth's in it.....3 i think



I dont see the other Darths


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

their 3 it was 5 of them till i kept locking up.....the wet t-shirts were my best attempt at manipulation yet....if ya's want i'll finish the pic.....maybe add the power break as an oil box?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> their 3 it was 5 of them till i kept locking up.....the wet t-shirts were my best attempt at manipulation yet....if ya's want i'll finish the pic.....maybe add the power break as an oil box?



finish it up


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> finish it up


will do....it just sucks if i don't save each layer photoshop will lock up.....a lot of time wasted...i'll continue and make my bro's proud......even if all i can offer is humor


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

P.S....your lucky you changed your avatar from the long hair pic


----------



## tonefreak

you really outdid yourself this time Buggs! nice job!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> I dont see the other Darths


took me a bit to realise......that's the cropped pic......Darth is in the P.A cabs.....i found it by accident ...when pasting.....everything black i tried to put Darth in.....i can definitely make out 2 in the posted pic though....not including the head


----------



## thrawn86

_Up to 52 members in the Conspiracy!_


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Woo Hoo 52!


----------



## thrawn86

So what's going on with the whole 'Shootout' thing? Is it on it's way to the Titanic?


----------



## IbanezMark

55 members in the club.
That means it's old enough for a senior's discount now!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I'm the senior. Welcome to the conspiracy.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Buggs.Crosby said:


>



Cool. I used to be a Photoshop Pro. I'm sort of tempted to buy an older version to save money and get back into it. I restored all of my mother's wedding pictures. She's deceased, but my sister's enjoyed the pictures. I want to restore my dad's WWII pictures of him overseas.

What version are they up to now?


----------



## MartyStrat54

What is the difference between Photoshop Elements 8 and Photo Shop 7? Isn't Elements a program that you can import to Photoshop? They say Element 8 is for editing photos. Is it a trimmed down version of Photo Shop?

EDIT: Also, Photo Shop CS4 Extended is more money. Can you shed any light on this?


----------



## MM54

I have Photoshop CS2 and it's got more than I'll ever be able to use (or figure out for that matter).


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's what I was afraid someone would say.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

thrawn86 said:


> So what's going on with the whole 'Shootout' thing? Is it on it's way to the Titanic?



It's coming.....right now because i F'ed up my Mouser order this is my head


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Yeah and the Photoshop i cant really comment on.....i have CS3 and cant even say how old that is........when i was doing those pics i was just bored and buzzed. even then they were a pain in the ass


----------



## DBi5

*I posted this on the 6100 thread - no one's taken the bait... yet. *


I'm thinking 'bout writing a script for a TV Series.

A group of Marshall Forum members decide to go on a Marshall Factory Tour - But the plane crashes on a mysterious island somewhere in the middle of the ocean.

The survivors soon encounter strange things - a black smoke that engulfs the MG owners and a mystical guardian of the island known as Jim...

The Marshall owners - unable to agree on their next course of action - soon divide into two groups - The DSL Group (who organise themselves quickly and set up a camp on the beach) and the 6100 owners - known as "The Others"...

A Third Party soon enters the complicated and convoluted plot - A company who has found the island and is trying to drill into the heart of it to tap into it's supposed mystical powers - The Line 6 Initiative.

All I need is a catchy title...


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Read my sig !!!!!!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hot tubes 70 said:


> read my sig !!!!!!!!



+10000


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I think there may be serious potential for that show idea. Very original!


----------



## DBi5

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Read my sig !!!!!!!!



*Monkey shit fights at the zoo have better sounds than the DSL !!! *

Aha, a visit from "The Others"...

I was hoping for a retort in the "Lost" theme - but nevermind.

I wonder how they knew I'd been using my Digitech Bad Monkey pedal?

I'm not trying to stir anything up btw - just a bit of fun 'till WallMarkBoy returns...


----------



## DBi5

DSL100 Dude said:


> I think there may be serious potential for that show idea. Very original!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DBI5 said:


> *Monkey shit fights at the zoo have better sounds than the DSL !!! *
> 
> Aha, a visit from "The Others"...
> 
> I was hoping for a retort in the "Lost" theme - but nevermind.
> 
> I wonder how they knew I'd been using my Digitech Bad Monkey pedal?
> 
> I'm not trying to stir anything up btw - just a bit of fun 'till WallMarkBoy returns...



It may not be BallMarkBoy. Starchild has visited anothers page recently.


----------



## DBi5

(The sound of a typewriter in the background)

Episode 2: "A bid for freedom".

"...torn between which group he should join, Longfxukxnhair takes a Line 6 Variax 600 he finds washed up on the beach and along with his trusty battery powered Roland Cube - sets off to the far side of the island to live on a diet of seaweed and playing Blink 182 songs.Meanwhile,Hot Tubes 70 starts building a raft out of discarded 6100 chassis and Boss SD1 boxes."


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DBI5 said:


> (The sound of a typewriter in the background)
> 
> Episode 2: "A bid for freedom".
> 
> "...torn between which group he should join, Longfxukxnhair takes a Line 6 Variax 600 he finds washed up on the beach and along with his trusty battery powered Roland Cube - sets off to the far side of the island to live on a diet of seaweed and playing Blink 182 songs.Meanwhile,Hot Tubes 70 starts building a raft out of discarded 6100 chassis and Boss SD1 boxes."



Bad story line. Not believable. No one discards a 6100 chassis and the last time I ate a vegetable I had a hard time putting her back in her wheelchair.


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## Hamohapic

My DSL comrades i need your help. Yesterday i went and had jam with another guitar player he had a 5150 II with a 4x12 cab. I brought my DSL 50 with 2x12 messa cab (v30s). Anyways we started playing and i was ok at first but once he joined i could not keep up with the volume of the 5150 especially once he kicked the boost i wasn't even there. I can hang with the drums and bass fine, but once he joined it was kinda like insane, my master volume was at 3 clock and gain was on 2 clock on red Chanel. 

I am thinking that my cab was a problem? If i got 4x12 it should be no problem? Also his head is 120 W and mine is 50.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hamohapic said:


> My DSL comrades i need your help. Yesterday i went and had jam with another guitar player he had a 5150 II with a 4x12 cab. I brought my DSL 50 with 2x12 messa cab (v30s). Anyways we started playing and i was ok at first but once he joined i could not keep up with the volume of the 5150 especially once he kicked the boost i wasn't even there. I can hang with the drums and bass fine, but once he joined it was kinda like insane, my master volume was at 3 clock and gain was on 2 clock on red Chanel.
> 
> I am thinking that my cab was a problem? If i got 4x12 it should be no problem? Also his head is 120 W and mine is 50.



Where was his volume set at?


----------



## Hamohapic

longfxukxnhair said:


> Where was his volume set at?



I am not sure it was dark as f#$# i couldn't see it but it was much louder then me, eventually bass player told him to bring it down few notches and i was good, but i figure 50W head could hang with 120W no problem. My understanding is that 120W is not that much louder then 50W.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am not sure if a 4x12 would help or not. I want to say yes if for no other reason to get that big ballsy sound. When I had my 2204 the other guys I played with all had 100w heads and I always felt like I could keep up with them. Hope ya get it sorted.


----------



## Hamohapic

DSL100 Dude said:


> I am not sure if a 4x12 would help or not. I want to say yes if for no other reason to get that big ballsy sound. When I had my 2204 the other guys I played with all had 100w heads and I always felt like I could keep up with them. Hope ya get it sorted.



yah thats what i was thinking, having 2 extra speakers cant hurt.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hamohapic said:


> I am not sure it was dark as f#$# i couldn't see it but it was much louder then me, eventually bass player told him to bring it down few notches and i was good, but i figure 50W head could hang with 120W no problem. My understanding is that 120W is not that much louder then 50W.



You are only giving up about 3.5 db's. Not sure how much the cab plays into it.


----------



## Rockin_Lisa

What are you conspirators up too? I'm just cruizin' through. Lat night carry out.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

DBI5 said:


> (The sound of a typewriter in the background)
> 
> Episode 2: "A bid for freedom".
> 
> "...torn between which group he should join, Longfxukxnhair takes a Line 6 Variax 600 he finds washed up on the beach and along with his trusty battery powered Roland Cube - sets off to the far side of the island to live on a diet of seaweed and playing Blink 182 songs.Meanwhile,Hot Tubes 70 starts building a raft out of discarded 6100 chassis and Boss SD1 boxes."



LMFAO !!!! TOO funny !!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Hamohapic said:


> My DSL comrades i need your help. Yesterday i went and had jam with another guitar player he had a 5150 II with a 4x12 cab. I brought my DSL 50 with 2x12 messa cab (v30s). Anyways we started playing and i was ok at first but once he joined i could not keep up with the volume of the 5150 especially once he kicked the boost i wasn't even there. I can hang with the drums and bass fine, but once he joined it was kinda like insane, my master volume was at 3 clock and gain was on 2 clock on red Chanel.
> 
> I am thinking that my cab was a problem? If i got 4x12 it should be no problem? Also his head is 120 W and mine is 50.



There is a fix for this problem ( and I'm not trying to be a smart ass !!!) 
You need a 4x12 ...........and a 6100 !!!!! its the only Marshall that
will hang with a 5150" ! I know this cause my good friend Corey has one and we have done the side by side torture test between the 6100 & a 5150" !!!

Nothing beats 4 in a box !!!! well .....maybe 2 boxes !!!!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

you have a 50 watter going up aginst a 120 watter......seems simple to me


----------



## DBi5

Hamohapic said:


> My DSL comrades i need your help. Yesterday i went and had jam with another guitar player he had a 5150 II with a 4x12 cab. I brought my DSL 50 with 2x12 messa cab (v30s). Anyways we started playing and i was ok at first but once he joined i could not keep up with the volume of the 5150 especially once he kicked the boost i wasn't even there. I can hang with the drums and bass fine, but once he joined it was kinda like insane, my master volume was at 3 clock and gain was on 2 clock on red Chanel.
> 
> I am thinking that my cab was a problem? If i got 4x12 it should be no problem? Also his head is 120 W and mine is 50.



Are you in a position to borrow a Marshall 4x12 from someone for a day or two? - It would make a BIG difference to your sound (you can't beat "shifting some air" as I like to call it.)

Out of the two Marshall 4x12's I'm currently using - I really like my 1990's JCM 900 LEAD - 1960A (280w) I've had a lot of compliments on the sound of that cab - my all time favourite came from a very hard to please Producer - "It should'nt sound as good as that"!

A good quality boost pedal would really help too.

Stick with The Conspiracy my DSL Comrade - We'll help you find a way to blow the 5150 player clean outta the Rehearsal Studio...


----------



## Hamohapic

DBI5 said:


> Are you in a position to borrow a Marshall 4x12 from someone for a day or two? - It would make a BIG difference to your sound (you can't beat "shifting some air" as I like to call it.)
> 
> Out of the two Marshall 4x12's I'm currently using - I really like my 1990's JCM 900 LEAD - 1960A (280w) I've had a lot of compliments on the sound of that cab - my all time favourite came from a very hard to please Producer - "It should'nt sound as good as that"!
> 
> A good quality boost pedal would really help too.
> 
> Stick with The Conspiracy my DSL Comrade - We'll help you find a way to blow the 5150 player clean outta the Rehearsal Studio...



Thanks bro, i can definitely get a hold of a Marshall 4x12 cab. I will let you know how it goes, i have a feeling i will not regret it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I started a thread about speaker/amp SPL's. I pasted a copy of the thread and put it in my Anything and Everything About Speakers thread. The bottom line is this. If you are playing a 50 watt amp with two 100dB speakers and you step up to a 412 cab with four 100dB speakers, you get the same power increase as a 100 watt amp over a 50 watt amp. You get a 3dB increase. 

Now Eminence makes a copy of the G12H30 called the Wizard. However, the Wizard is extremely efficient and very high power handling. Four of these in a 412 cab with just a 50 watt amp will destroy most 100 watt amps pushing a 412 cab.

There are several ways to take power and make it work for you. I've helped many a player with a 50 watt head find nirvana with the right cab and speakers.


----------



## Jammers5

Hey just found you guys and gals! I just picked up a used DSL50 to lay on top of a 1936 Cabinet I had gathering dust......sounds great.

Paid $650 Cnd used including a 1 year warranty. Though the reverb sounded wanky in the store, when I got it home I realized one of the springs in the reverb tank was broken. The store covered it under warranty. 

I jammed with it already and it sounded fantastic! Unfortunately the other guitar player in our band has a crappy solid state Marshall stack would have been nice to pair it up with another tube amp. I haven't gigged with it yet but am looking forward to it!

J5


----------



## DBi5

Hiya Jammers - Make sure you join The DSL Conspiracy Group.

I'm having a bit of fun with the 6100 Group - I'm writing little wind up sketches loosely based on the "Lost" TV Series - I'm working on Episode 3...

Have fun with the 50!


----------



## Jammers5

OK my newbie status is exposed....so I'll ask......how do I join the group??


----------



## Jammers5

Jammers5 said:


> OK my newbie status is exposed....so I'll ask......how do I join the group??



Never mind I figured it out lol!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

well I realised that my DSL100 if too much for 96% of the venues I play.

So.............

A DSL401 will be joining it tomorrow morning.

Anything I should know? It's brand new so hopefully the heat problems have be re-engineered


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Got my DSL 401. 

I'm impressed, sounds just like my DSL 100 minus some sealed cab bottom end without making my bedroom ears bleed.

Now that I have 2 DSLs does this make me a dual member of the conspiracy?

PS: DI out? Fucking eh!! Anyone experiment with it? Does it sound like a DSL or a bees nest?


----------



## DBi5

6StringMoFo said:


> Now that I have 2 DSLs does this make me a dual member of the conspiracy?



Depends on your personality. 

Try the DI at your next gig soundcheck.

Are you intending to mic the 401?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6StringMoFo said:


> Now that I have 2 DSLs does this make me a dual member of the conspiracy?



No. I does mean you dont learn from your mistakes.

I couldnt let it go.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> No. I does mean you dont learn from your mistakes.
> 
> I couldnt let it go.



Yeah He should have got a 6101 beacuse:

They are great right out of the Fucking box.

 TWIN


----------



## 6StringMoFo

DBI5 said:


> Depends on your personality.
> 
> Try the DI at your next gig soundcheck.
> 
> Are you intending to mic the 401?



Well if I end up playing a smaller venue, I'll use the 401 but it's mainly for my room and jams. 

One gets tired of lugging a MM equipped head and 60a cab in and out of the truck 4 times a week.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

longfxukxnhair said:


> No. I does mean you dont learn from your mistakes.
> 
> I couldnt let it go.



Now now lol I got laided a huge guilt trip last time I was on the 6100 thread making jokes.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6StringMoFo said:


> Now now lol I got laided a huge guilt trip last time I was on the 6100 thread making jokes.



One every now and again aint so bad.


----------



## DBi5

longfxukxnhair said:


> No. It does mean you don't learn from your mistakes.
> 
> I couldnt let it go.




*LOST! - On Marshall Island*

*Episode 3: "Worse things happen at (Drop) C."*

Opening Scene: Two men are sitting on a ledge overlooking the valley that leads to the beach where the DSL Conspiracy have set up camp.

They are playing a game of cards...

The Mystery Man speaks without looking up from his hand: "You know I'm going to get a 6100 from "The Others" and I'm going to kill you - and your Tone... Do you have the Ace of Spades?"

Jim calmly looks up from his cards with an endearing smile: "Go Fish."

DSL100 Dude and 6StringMoFo are combing the beach for plectrums/picks and have strayed from The DSL Camp for the first time - Suddenly they sense a strange presence (that's set higher than 3 and a bit) from the jungle and are immediately immersed in a strange and frightening whirlwind of black mist and sand with the voices of Lost Souls whispering "Scoop the Mids - Scoop the Mids..."

Dazed and Confused (For so long,it's not true) and fearing for their lives - Dude and MoFo run to Longfxukxnhair's shelter on the far side of the island (see episode 2) - Only to find Longfxukxnhair looking dishevelled and somewhat perplexed...

Dude and MoFo: "What on earth has happened? - Are you ok?"

Longfxukxnhair: "I've had a lot of 'weed (again,see episode 2) and while I was playing "I Miss You" on my Variax and Roland Cube I experienced a sense of spiritual enlightenment that has taken me to a higher level of tone than I ever dreamed or thought was possible on my 6100 - How could I have been so very wrong for all this time?... I just had to stop and think about my tone and who I thought I was and who I really am...

... and besides, I've got sand in my knob - so I won't be able to play with it anymore for a while..."



*For details of Longfxukxnhair's new Blink 182 Tribute Band - Bunk 234 - Please visit his Profile Page for Tour Dates and Merchandise. *


----------



## 6StringMoFo

DBI5 said:


> Depends on your personality.
> Try the DI at your next gig soundcheck.
> 
> Are you intending to mic the 401?



You been talking to my last GF?


----------



## DBi5

longfxukxnhair said:


> No. It does mean you don't learn from your mistakes.
> 
> I couldnt let it go.




*LOST! - On Marshall Island*

*Episode 3: "Worse things happen at (Drop) C."*

Opening Scene: Two men are sitting on a ledge overlooking the valley that leads to the beach where the DSL Conspiracy have set up camp.

They are playing a game of cards...

The Mystery Man speaks without looking up from his hand: "You know I'm going to get a 6100 from "The Others" and I'm going to kill you - and your Tone... Do you have the Ace of Spades?"

Jim calmly looks up from his cards with an endearing smile: "Go Fish."

DSL100 Dude and 6StringMoFo are combing the beach for plectrums/picks and have strayed from The DSL Camp for the first time - Suddenly they sense a strange presence (that's set higher than 3 and a bit) from the jungle and are immediately immersed in a strange and frightening whirlwind of black mist and sand with the voices of Lost Souls whispering "Scoop the Mids - Scoop the Mids..."

Dazed and Confused (For so long,it's not true) and fearing for their lives - Dude and MoFo run to Longfxukxnhair's shelter on the far side of the island (see episode 2) - Only to find Longfxukxnhair looking dishevelled and somewhat perplexed...

Dude and MoFo: "What on earth has happened? - Are you ok?"

Longfxukxnhair: "I've had a lot of 'weed (again,see episode 2) and while I was playing "I Miss You" on my Variax and Roland Cube I experienced a sense of spiritual enlightenment that has taken me to a higher level of tone than I ever dreamed or thought was possible on my 6100 - How could I have been so very wrong for all this time?... I just had to stop and think about my tone and who I thought I was and who I really am...

... and besides, I've got sand in my knob - so I won't be able to play with it anymore for a while..."



*For details of Longfxukxnhair's new Blink 182 Tribute Band - Bunk 234 - Please visit his Profile Page for Tour Dates and Merchandise. *


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DBI5 said:


> *LOST! - On Marshall Island*
> 
> *Episode 3: "Worse things happen at (Drop) C."*
> 
> Opening Scene: Two men are sitting on a ledge overlooking the valley that leads to the beach where the DSL Conspiracy have set up camp.
> 
> They are playing a game of cards...
> 
> The Mystery Man speaks without looking up from his hand: "You know I'm going to get a 6100 from "The Others" and I'm going to kill you - and your Tone... Do you have the Ace of Spades?"
> 
> Jim calmly looks up from his cards with an endearing smile: "Go Fish."
> 
> DSL100 Dude and 6StringMoFo are combing the beach for plectrums/picks and have strayed from The DSL Camp for the first time - Suddenly they sense a strange presence (that's set higher than 3 and a bit) from the jungle and are immediately immersed in a strange and frightening whirlwind of black mist and sand with the voices of Lost Souls whispering "Scoop the Mids - Scoop the Mids..."
> 
> Dazed and Confused (For so long,it's not true) and fearing for their lives - Dude and MoFo run to Longfxukxnhair's shelter on the far side of the island (see episode 2) - Only to find Longfxukxnhair looking dishevelled and somewhat perplexed...
> 
> Dude and MoFo: "What on earth has happened? - Are you ok?"
> 
> Longfxukxnhair: "I've had a lot of 'weed (again,see episode 2) and while I was playing "I Miss You" on my Variax and Roland Cube I experienced a sense of spiritual enlightenment that has taken me to a higher level of tone than I ever dreamed or thought was possible on my 6100 - How could I have been so very wrong for all this time?... I just had to stop and think about my tone and who I thought I was and who I really am...
> 
> ... and besides, I've got sand in my knob - so I won't be able to play with it anymore for a while..."
> 
> 
> 
> *For details of Longfxukxnhair's new Blink 182 Tribute Band - Bunk 234 - Please visit his Profile Page for Tour Dates and Merchandise. *


----------



## Marshall Mann

DBI5 said:


> *LOST! - On Marshall Island*
> 
> *Episode 3: "Worse things happen at (Drop) C."*
> 
> Opening Scene: Two men are sitting on a ledge overlooking the valley that leads to the beach where the DSL Conspiracy have set up camp.
> 
> They are playing a game of cards...
> 
> The Mystery Man speaks without looking up from his hand: "You know I'm going to get a 6100 from "The Others" and I'm going to kill you - and your Tone... Do you have the Ace of Spades?"
> 
> Jim calmly looks up from his cards with an endearing smile: "Go Fish."
> 
> DSL100 Dude and 6StringMoFo are combing the beach for plectrums/picks and have strayed from The DSL Camp for the first time - Suddenly they sense a strange presence (that's set higher than 3 and a bit) from the jungle and are immediately immersed in a strange and frightening whirlwind of black mist and sand with the voices of Lost Souls whispering "Scoop the Mids - Scoop the Mids..."
> 
> Dazed and Confused (For so long,it's not true) and fearing for their lives - Dude and MoFo run to Longfxukxnhair's shelter on the far side of the island (see episode 2) - Only to find Longfxukxnhair looking dishevelled and somewhat perplexed...
> 
> Dude and MoFo: "What on earth has happened? - Are you ok?"
> 
> Longfxukxnhair: "I've had a lot of 'weed (again,see episode 2) and while I was playing "I Miss You" on my Variax and Roland Cube I experienced a sense of spiritual enlightenment that has taken me to a higher level of tone than I ever dreamed or thought was possible on my 6100 - How could I have been so very wrong for all this time?... I just had to stop and think about my tone and who I thought I was and who I really am...
> 
> ... and besides, I've got sand in my knob - so I won't be able to play with it anymore for a while..."
> 
> 
> 
> *For details of Longfxukxnhair's new Blink 182 Tribute Band - Bunk 234 - Please visit his Profile Page for Tour Dates and Merchandise. *



Man, I hate it when I get sand in my knob!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

"Scoop the Mids..."


----------



## 6StringMoFo

DBI5 said:


> *LOST! - On Marshall Island*
> 
> *Episode 3: "Worse things happen at (Drop) C."*
> 
> Opening Scene: Two men are sitting on a ledge overlooking the valley that leads to the beach where the DSL Conspiracy have set up camp.
> 
> They are playing a game of cards...
> 
> The Mystery Man speaks without looking up from his hand: "You know I'm going to get a 6100 from "The Others" and I'm going to kill you - and your Tone... Do you have the Ace of Spades?"
> 
> Jim calmly looks up from his cards with an endearing smile: "Go Fish."
> 
> DSL100 Dude and 6StringMoFo are combing the beach for plectrums/picks and have strayed from The DSL Camp for the first time - Suddenly they sense a strange presence (that's set higher than 3 and a bit) from the jungle and are immediately immersed in a strange and frightening whirlwind of black mist and sand with the voices of Lost Souls whispering "Scoop the Mids - Scoop the Mids..."
> Dazed and Confused (For so long,it's not true) and fearing for their lives - Dude and MoFo run to Longfxukxnhair's shelter on the far side of the island (see episode 2) - Only to find Longfxukxnhair looking dishevelled and somewhat perplexed...
> 
> Dude and MoFo: "What on earth has happened? - Are you ok?"
> 
> Longfxukxnhair: "I've had a lot of 'weed (again,see episode 2) and while I was playing "I Miss You" on my Variax and Roland Cube I experienced a sense of spiritual enlightenment that has taken me to a higher level of tone than I ever dreamed or thought was possible on my 6100 - How could I have been so very wrong for all this time?... I just had to stop and think about my tone and who I thought I was and who I really am...
> 
> ... and besides, I've got sand in my knob - so I won't be able to play with it anymore for a while..."
> 
> *For details of Longfxukxnhair's new Blink 182 Tribute Band - Bunk 234 - Please visit his Profile Page for Tour Dates and Merchandise. *


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> "Scoop the Mids..."



scooping is for dog shit


----------



## DSL100 Dude

yup!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Finally, someone with a great sense of writing. I salute you DSL100 Dude.


----------



## TwinACStacks

DB15 that is:

Priceless....

 TWIN


----------



## 6StringMoFo

I checked the bias on my DSL401 

( after about 30 mins searching I learned "HOW" to bias it, something to be said about the bias pins on the head eh? )

Anyway is was set to about 540 mV I Biased it to 740 mV

Well what a little MONSTER! Sounds fantastic!!


----------



## thrawn86

New topic posted at the Conspiracy page. ALL are invited to view and comment.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Anyone else find the effects loop in the 401 weird? Am I doing something wrong? It's like it barely works and I've play with the mix dial.


----------



## PRSCustom24

That's the reason I finally sold my 401 in favor of a Haze. I could not get a booster to be really effective. I think the reason is that the FX of 401 is serial (or parallel?)... some of the guys in the forum will explain it to you wwith solid technical background.


----------



## bloosman1

<<<<--- goes into the other room and stares blankly at his Orange AD30 TC Combo... and passes out.


----------



## thrawn86

I am not a big fan of the 401 FX loop, but all I do is put my reverb there, so it doesn't get to me too much. Most of the time, I'll just go in the front door with a pedal.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

is there a way to make it effective?


----------



## thrawn86

I've heard you can cut a resistor to make it Series instead of Parallel. I haven't done this and thus know nothing about it, so you might consult one of our higher minds on the Forum as to the feasability.

I believe Jon will tell you that the way the DSL Loop fits into the circut makes it inherently flawed, sort of a rock-and-a-hard-place situation with them.


----------



## Wilder Amplification

thrawn86 said:


> I've heard you can cut a resistor to make it Series instead of Parallel. I haven't done this and thus know nothing about it, so you might consult one of our higher minds on the Forum as to the feasability.
> 
> I believe Jon will tell you that the way the DSL Loop fits into the circut makes it inherently flawed, sort of a rock-and-a-hard-place situation with them.



That's on the DSL heads with the series effects loop. The combos have the parallel one.

On a parallel loop, lots of people forget that you MUST set your loop effects up 100% wet if you intend to use it as a parallel loop was designed to be used. The effects themselves get set up 100% wet, then the wet/dry blend is controlled via the mix knob on the amp. If the effects are not set up in this fashion this will give the perception of "weak" sounding effects.

The other way you could do it would be to set the mix knob 100% wet, then individually control the wet/dry on each effect. But then this negates the whole point of having a parallel loop in the first place.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Wilder Amplification said:


> That's on the DSL heads with the series effects loop. The combos have the parallel one.
> 
> On a parallel loop, lots of people forget that you MUST set your loop effects up 100% wet if you intend to use it as a parallel loop was designed to be used. The effects themselves get set up 100% wet, then the wet/dry blend is controlled via the mix knob on the amp. If the effects are not set up in this fashion this will give the perception of "weak" sounding effects.
> 
> The other way you could do it would be to set the mix knob 100% wet, then individually control the wet/dry on each effect. But then this negates the whole point of having a parallel loop in the first place.




Thx Jon

FTR the effects mix on my 401 are set to 100%. Is the weakness of the loop because of it's parallel configuration? If so is there a way to re-configure the port to be a series effects loop?

Makes you wonder "WHY" the Engineers at Marshall would force a parallel effects loop on us.


----------



## Wilder Amplification

6StringMoFo said:


> Thx Jon
> 
> FTR the effects mix on my 401 are set to 100%. Is the weakness of the loop because of it's parallel configuration? If so is there a way to re-configure the port to be a series effects loop?
> 
> Makes you wonder "WHY" the Engineers at Marshall would force a parallel effects loop on us.



Parallel effects loops aren't necessarily a bad thing. Matter of fact most of the pros prefer them because it keeps the "dry" signal analogue as it completely bypasses the loop effects and as such doesn't suck tone from the dry signal.

The only issue with parallel loops is if you have an effect in the chain that doesn't preserve the phase relationship from input to output, which will cause the wet signal to phase cancel with the dry signal when the two are mixed back together. Unfortunately most amps don't have a phase switch to polarity flip the signal in this case.

I would definitely try it the other way though. Set all of your effects in the loop 100% wet, then control the wet/dry mix via the amp's mix knob.

EDIT: In looking at a 401 schematic, I find it interesting that the reverb circuit is in parallel with the FX loop circuit as well rather than it being in series with it, which would allow you to install your loop FX before the reverb and have the reverb applied to the FX signal. But with the way they configured it, it appears that only the dry signal would get any reverb while the FX signal gets no reverb. Kind of a shitty way to do things IMHO.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Can we say BAD design? I'm looking at the schematic as well (tho not with eyes containing your level of knowledge). u see and tracks I can cut and jump to make it a series loop? 

I don't mind the inate reverb of the 401, but, most of my pedals are old school and don't have a wet mix.
BTW. Give me a job  I'm a quick learner with years of electronics in my background.


----------



## Wilder Amplification

6StringMoFo said:


> Can we say BAD design? I'm looking at the schematic as well (tho not with eyes containing your level of knowledge). u see and tracks I can cut and jump to make it a series loop?
> 
> I don't mind the inate reverb of the 401, but, most of my pedals are old school and don't have a wet mix.
> BTW. Give me a job  I'm a quick learner with years of electronics in my background.



With the way they strapped the loop across the reverb circuit there'd be virtually no way to make it a series loop unfortunately...not without eliminating the reverb circuit altogether. That and it doesn't look like they used switching jacks that bypass the loop when nothing is plugged into it so you'd have to externally bypass the loop with a short patch cable to complete the signal path.

This is a block diagram of what's going on in the 401 loop/reverb circuit -






On a NORMAL parallel loop, R93 would be your "mix" pot instead of a fixed resistor. However, changing its value would also affect the reverb circuit due to the way they paralleled it with the loop circuit so instead they had to make the mix knob a "volume control" for the FX loop recovery/return circuit. So on this design, running the mix knob 100% wet DOES NOT make it a series loop like it would if they had instead made R93 the mix knob instead of a fixed resistor.

You can try to increase R93's value to give you a better blend but doing that will also affect how sensitive the reverb control is. Unfortunately with this design that's about your only option. Hopefully the block diagram helps you to see why.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

It does actually. Looks like their using (basically) OP AMPS for the mix. I could change R93 to a pot since I'm not a super heavy reverb guy. Whether I get my minimal reverb while set to 2 or 8 is no an issue with me.

Appreciate the info mate.



Wilder Amplification said:


> With the way they strapped the loop across the reverb circuit there'd be virtually no way to make it a series loop unfortunately...not without eliminating the reverb circuit altogether. That and it doesn't look like they used switching jacks that bypass the loop when nothing is plugged into it so you'd have to externally bypass the loop with a short patch cable to complete the signal path.
> 
> This is a block diagram of what's going on in the 401 loop/reverb circuit -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a NORMAL parallel loop, R93 would be your "mix" pot instead of a fixed resistor. However, changing its value would also affect the reverb circuit due to the way they paralleled it with the loop circuit so instead they had to make the mix knob a "volume control" for the FX loop recovery/return circuit. So on this design, running the mix knob 100% wet DOES NOT make it a series loop like it would if they had instead made R93 the mix knob instead of a fixed resistor.
> 
> You can try to increase R93's value to give you a better blend but doing that will also affect how sensitive the reverb control is. Unfortunately with this design that's about your only option. Hopefully the block diagram helps you to see why.


----------



## thrawn86

When I redid my headbox I just didn't put the tank back in, and I use a Holy Grail for my reverb......I do remember Jon saying that you have to set the effect to 100% and then adjust the level on the amp itself with the FX Mix.

Jon, thanks for clarifying about the DSL loops....I didn't know they varied between the heads and combos.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

I stole all the BEER from the 6100 guys!!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Hey Jon

Could something like this work?








Wilder Amplification said:


> With the way they strapped the loop across the reverb circuit there'd be virtually no way to make it a series loop unfortunately...not without eliminating the reverb circuit altogether. That and it doesn't look like they used switching jacks that bypass the loop when nothing is plugged into it so you'd have to externally bypass the loop with a short patch cable to complete the signal path.
> 
> This is a block diagram of what's going on in the 401 loop/reverb circuit -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a NORMAL parallel loop, R93 would be your "mix" pot instead of a fixed resistor. However, changing its value would also affect the reverb circuit due to the way they paralleled it with the loop circuit so instead they had to make the mix knob a "volume control" for the FX loop recovery/return circuit. So on this design, running the mix knob 100% wet DOES NOT make it a series loop like it would if they had instead made R93 the mix knob instead of a fixed resistor.
> 
> You can try to increase R93's value to give you a better blend but doing that will also affect how sensitive the reverb control is. Unfortunately with this design that's about your only option. Hopefully the block diagram helps you to see why.


----------



## thrawn86

6StringMoFo said:


> I stole all the BEER from the 6100 guys!!



Nice one....unfortunately, all they drink is Natty Lite and Pabst. If you're lucky you might find a Hamms down in the bottom.....but it could also be a King Cobra or an OE.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I hear their beer is great right out of the Box!!!

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> I hear their beer is great right out of the Box!!!
> 
> TWIN



I hear your wine is great right out of the box, Twin.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> Nice one....unfortunately, all they drink is Natty Lite and Pabst. If you're lucky you might find a Hamms down in the bottom.....but it could also be a King Cobra or an OE.



You guys would steal Olympia if you could.


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats gold. And Princess titties are great too.



Yeah, but whats up with her fingers??? Looks like she got frost bit on Hoth or something???


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Marshall Mann said:


> Yeah, but whats up with her fingers??? Looks like she got frost bit on Hoth or something???



no problem.....i was not looking at her fingers anyway


----------



## 6StringMoFo

theres fingers?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> Yeah, but whats up with her fingers??? Looks like she got frost bit on Hoth or something???



You look at her fingers all you want. I look at the cleavage.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

longfxukxnhair said:


> You guys would steal Olympia if you could.



Would?? We did and we modded all the 6100s to be a full tube signal path and rock like MOFOs on the red channel!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> You look at her fingers all you want. I look at the cleavage.



First I look at the Pearl.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6StringMoFo said:


> Would?? We did and we modded all the 6100s to be a full tube signal path and rock like MOFOs on the red channel!!



You didnt mod anything. They came out of the factory like that. Silly MoFo. They are great right out of the fucking box.


----------



## TwinACStacks

The Joey Modded DSpLexi:
















 TWIN


----------



## thrawn86

She's a beaut, Twin.

Suppose I better repost mine as well.....









Twin for the Vintage look, Thrawn for the Modern look.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

My DSL401 gained 7 guitar fans last night as I had it at the open jam and let everyone use it, Master was cranked to 7 as well.

I Call the 401 "Little Fucking Bastard!" What a combo monster


----------



## 6StringMoFo

longfxukxnhair said:


> You didnt mod anything. They came out of the factory like that. Silly MoFo. They are great right out of the fucking box.



No Long it's true!! Buggs and I cut out 37842 diodes and 7 tubes now they rock!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> She's a beaut, Twin.
> 
> Suppose I better repost mine as well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twin for the Vintage look, Thrawn for the Modern look.



She is brutal looking in a cool way. Good job Thrawn


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6StringMoFo said:


> No Long it's true!! Buggs and I cut out 37842 diodes and 7 tubes now they rock!!



zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

thrawn86 said:


> She's a beaut, Twin.
> 
> Suppose I better repost mine as well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twin for the Vintage look, Thrawn for the Modern look.



Zakk and Kerry would be proud on your use of materials for the handle
good idea on the vents.....do they have any on top of the 401 like you have?


----------



## TwinACStacks

I really like that Thrawn, it's really different, Dark and Sinister looking.

 TWIN


----------



## ToddOwnz

Hey DSLers! I was thinking about pickin up an MXR ten band eq and was wondering how many of you use an eq with your DSL?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

ToddOwnz said:


> Hey DSLers! I was thinking about pickin up an MXR ten band eq and was wondering how many of you use an eq with your DSL?



I did when I had a DSL. Loved it.


----------



## thrawn86

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Zakk and Kerry would be proud on your use of materials for the handle
> good idea on the vents.....do they have any on top of the 401 like you have?



If you mean on the original combo, no. I built that headbox myself and Rhino Lined it (since my father-in-law and myself do that) and pre cut those vents to line up vertically with the Bias pot and Test Points, respectively. I was sick of taking the head out every time I wanted to rebias, so I came up with this. Then I put a type of vent screen on them to dress them up and keep picks from falling down in there and going molten. It does dissipate a little heat, though I still run the fan when I play for extended periods.

As for the look, I like it. I wasn't going for something 'metal' initially, but the chain handle was the easiest to do and I kinda like it now. It's made so that if I ever get tired of it, I can replace it with something more conventional.

Here's a few more.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

ToddOwnz said:


> Hey DSLers! I was thinking about pickin up an MXR ten band eq and was wondering how many of you use an eq with your DSL?




Negative man, no EQ for me, but I like the least amount of pedals as possible.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

That's awesome blue man! Sinister looking.

I've played my 401 thru my cab and it does kick ass!



thrawn86 said:


> If you mean on the original combo, no. I built that headbox myself and Rhino Lined it (since my father-in-law and myself do that) and pre cut those vents to line up vertically with the Bias pot and Test Points, respectively. I was sick of taking the head out every time I wanted to rebias, so I came up with this. Then I put a type of vent screen on them to dress them up and keep picks from falling down in there and going molten. It does dissipate a little heat, though I still run the fan when I play for extended periods.
> 
> As for the look, I like it. I wasn't going for something 'metal' initially, but the chain handle was the easiest to do and I kinda like it now. It's made so that if I ever get tired of it, I can replace it with something more conventional.
> 
> Here's a few more.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

ToddOwnz said:


> Hey DSLers! I was thinking about pickin up an MXR ten band eq and was wondering how many of you use an eq with your DSL?



I keep thinking about it but I have not bought one yet. Can't decide between the MXR and the Boss units.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Mxr


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Mxr


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

the DSHell dont need no stinkin EQ..............Fear the Sheep!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> the DSHell dont need no stinkin EQ..............Fear the Sheep!



The DSHell like the sheep needs mint jelly.


----------



## Rockin_Lisa

I didn't know if I made a mistake and got on the Boob thread.

Thrawn, that's a really cool approach and I like it. Amps are like turtles. They need a shell. Sweet 401.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

You'd know right away, Buggs has been showing off his hairy man boobs!!



Rockin_Lisa said:


> I didn't know if I made a mistake and got on the Boob thread.
> 
> Thrawn, that's a really cool approach and I like it. Amps are like turtles. They need a shell. Sweet 401.


----------



## thrawn86

They float over here, then over there and back and attempt to cloud the thread with their Psychological Nudity and 'crudity'. I don't approve, but hey, it's a free Web. I just look away.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yes, We are at war with the 6100ers. They can't back up their claims that their "Computers" are better amps than the DSLs so they resort to a baser type of Mudslinging, and well, we have to fight back to defend the DSL honor. I try and keep it over on their thread.

 TWIN


----------



## rjohns1

For the last time Twin, the 6100 is not a computer. And Thrawn, you're page count is 20, ours is 220. I think the later is more infiltrated by the DSL psychological nudity than our over here. Bottom line, we just play our amps and love it's tone. You guys play with your amps guts, and constantly seek tone that was not there in the first place, which ours has. Why you don't you just get a 6100 and be done with it? Your tone you seek is in there!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

rjohns1 said:


> Why you don't you just get a 6100 and be done with it? Your tone you seek is in there!



Before or after you put the correct parts in it?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Yes, We are at war with the 6100ers. They can't back up their claims that their "Computers" are better amps than the DSLs so they resort to a baser type of Mudslinging, and well, we have to fight back to defend the DSL honor. I try and keep it over on their thread.
> 
> TWIN



HUH? This shoot out is only being held up by a DSL. 6100 is ready to go! It is your side who cant back up the claim and get into the game.


----------



## rjohns1

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Before or after you put the correct parts in it?



Good one Buggs. But it did sound good right out of the box, the wrong part just didn't last more than 18 years. LOL


----------



## TwinACStacks

It's just like leading Lambs to a Slaughter. They _willingly_ want Us DSLers to cut their heads off.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

rjohns1 said:


> Good one Buggs. But it did sound good right out of the box, the wrong part just didn't last more than 18 years. LOL



I think you need to upgrade your operating system. I hear Windows7 is Very Good.

 TWIN


----------



## ToddOwnz

The DSL has been around more years than the number of 6100s were made !!!

EDIT: let me rephrase that...the DSL has been in production for more years than the number of 6100s that were made


----------



## longfxukxnhair

ToddOwnz said:


> The DSL has been around more years than the number of 6100s were made !!!
> 
> EDIT: let me rephrase that...the DSL has been in production for more years than the number of 6100s that were made



And this proves the DSL has better tone how?


----------



## ToddOwnz

longfxukxnhair said:


> And this proves the DSL has better tone how?



Tone is subjective. We shouldn't even be arguing about such an absurd thing. There is no definitive answer. That just "proves" that people bought, used, and enjoyed the DSL for a number of years. 

Now, instead of bashing, let's go play our amps!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

ToddOwnz said:


> Tone is subjective. We shouldn't even be arguing about such an absurd thing. There is no definitive answer. That just "proves" that people bought, used, and enjoyed the DSL for a number of years.
> 
> Now, instead of bashing, let's go play our amps!



Spot on bro. I know we cant prove which one has better tone. People hear things differently. But it is fun to stir the shit up. Wouldnt you agree?


----------



## ToddOwnz

longfxukxnhair said:


> Spot on bro. I know we cant prove which one has better tone. People hear things differently. But it is fun to stir the shit up. Wouldnt you agree?



Sure, hence my comment hehe


----------



## longfxukxnhair

ToddOwnz said:


> Sure, hence my comment hehe



Excuse me. I am going to play my better sounding amp.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

6100 vs DSL = monkeys in a tree flinging turds at each other.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6StringMoFo said:


> 6100 vs DSL = monkeys in a tree flinging turds at each other.



Very true. But it is fun.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

longfxukxnhair said:


> Very true. But it is fun.


----------



## rjohns1

TwinACStacks said:


> I think you need to upgrade your operating system. I hear Windows7 is Very Good.
> 
> TWIN



Fuck windows 7. I have it on my work laptop. Bloated piece of garbage. OSX Baby!


----------



## ToddOwnz

rjohns1 said:


> Fuck windows 7. I have it on my work laptop. Bloated piece of garbage. OSX Baby!



Oh good lord not a Mac user






I upgraded my machine to 7 64bit and have had no issues whatsoever


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjohns1 said:


> fuck windows 7. I have it on my work laptop. Bloated piece of garbage. Osx baby!



+10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## longfxukxnhair

ToddOwnz said:


> Oh good lord not a Mac user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I upgraded my machine to 7 64bit and have had no issues whatsoever



Nitendo64?
Fucking Windows garbage!


----------



## rjohns1

ToddOwnz said:


> Oh good lord not a Mac user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I upgraded my machine to 7 64bit and have had no issues whatsoever



There was humor attached to my post that didn't come through. I support Windows at work as an IT pro. But I use macs at home. PC's tended to be too much hassle in my studio in the past, and when I went MAC it worked better for me. Plus, it's nice to look at something different when I get home anyway than what I have to see all day at work. I'm sure you can appreciate that. Back to the DSL talk now.


----------



## TwinACStacks

rjohns1 said:


> There was humor attached to my post that didn't come through. I support Windows at work as an IT pro. But I use macs at home. PC's tended to be too much hassle in my studio in the past, and when I went MAC it worked better for me. Plus, it's nice to look at something different when I get home anyway than what I have to see all day at work. I'm sure you can appreciate that. Back to the DSL talk now.



 Whew!!! I guess it's a Good thing you're not a Gynecologist, rj.

 TWIN


----------



## rjohns1

TwinACStacks said:


> Whew!!! I guess it's a Good thing you're not a Gynecologist, rj.
> 
> TWIN



ZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll have to admit, you got me good there.


----------



## ToddOwnz

rjohns1 said:


> There was humor attached to my post that didn't come through. I support Windows at work as an IT pro. But I use macs at home. PC's tended to be too much hassle in my studio in the past, and when I went MAC it worked better for me. Plus, it's nice to look at something different when I get home anyway than what I have to see all day at work. I'm sure you can appreciate that. Back to the DSL talk now.



Mine too my friend!  I've been planning on dual booting my home machine with Ubuntu just to mess around with. The newest version looks pretty BA


----------



## MartyStrat54

I have a DSL 401 with Eminence Red Fang Alnico speaker and Telefunken EL84's biased at 800 (actually 80) mA and all NOS preamp tubes. Billy Gibbons wants to buy it. Should I sell it to that old fart or not?


----------



## thrawn86

MartyStrat54 said:


> I have a DSL 401 with Eminence Red Fang Alnico speaker and Telefunken EL84's biased at 800 (actually 80) mA and all NOS preamp tubes. Billy Gibbons wants to buy it. Should I sell it to that old fart or not?



lol srsly? omg! u should imho. brb w/pics tho.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Hell if your serious then Yes....its just a mass produced amp


----------



## TwinACStacks

Billy really just wants to get close to the Circus Monkey.

 TWIN


----------



## ToddOwnz

So, I just scored an mxr eq off of ebay for a decent price. Hopefully it comes in decent shape haha. Anyways, I was wondering what kind of settings you guys have used with it and where a good starting place would be?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

DSHells don't need no stinkin EQ's


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Fear the Sheep!


----------



## PRSCustom24

...and fear the Sheep's little friend:


----------



## MartyStrat54

King of the mountain!


----------



## ToddOwnz

Hey! DSLers! Let's keep this thread going lol


----------



## IbanezMark

I played a gig last night. During sound check I was playing and the sound guy yelled across the room:

"What are you running in front of that?"
I didn't really know what the hell he was saying, so I said, "an SM57" referring to the mic in front.
Then I realized he was asking about the pedal in front of me, which was just my MRX Distortion + that I use as a lead boost.
then he says, "oh ok, just wondering because it sounds fucking awesome!".

This was after every other band and guitarist had sound checked (with no other comments from the sound guy).

Thank you, it's all DSL


----------



## tonefreak

IbanezMark said:


> I played a gig last night. During sound check I was playing and the sound guy yelled across the room:
> 
> "What are you running in front of that?"
> I didn't really know what the hell he was saying, so I said, "an SM57" referring to the mic in front.
> Then I realized he was asking about the pedal in front of me, which was just my MRX Distortion + that I use as a lead boost.
> then he says, "oh ok, just wondering because it sounds fucking awesome!".
> 
> This was after every other band and guitarist had sound checked (with no other comments from the sound guy).
> 
> Thank you, it's all DSL





NICE!

I hope you tipped that sound guy well!


----------



## ToddOwnz

Hell yeah man! That man knows tone


----------



## tonefreak

dang I wish I could have a sound guy like that come too all my band's gigs!


----------



## thrawn86

Nice. It's always cool to get compliments on a rockin' setup....and a soundguy at that, Wow!


----------



## IbanezMark

I like getting sound guys that are guitarists. 
Why does everyone hate on the red channel of the DSL?
I always get compliments on my tone (no matter what rig I play actually, go figure).
My rhythm sound is basically the red channel, switch in, gain around 4, and lots of volume


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Great sound guys are a blessing, not so great sound guys are a curse. Having one that plays an instrument can also help or hinder. I actually have the reverse problem at one of my gigs. He wants me to make my gear and playing style sound like him and what he likes. It has made things difficult more then a few times.

The green channel is my main tone but I have never disliked the red. I like having options even if I don't use them on a regular basis.

I get more compliments on my tone then I get complaints. I like to get a lot of midrange punch in my tone. Raw and gritty.


----------



## Stymie13

IbanezMark said:


> I like getting sound guys that are guitarists.
> Why does everyone hate on the red channel of the DSL?
> I always get compliments on my tone (no matter what rig I play actually, go figure).
> My rhythm sound is basically the red channel, switch in, gain around 4, and lots of volume



For heavy stuff I live in the red channel lead 2 also. Even before all my mods, I think the key was gain at about 4 or 5 and as much MASTER volume as you could get away with. 4-5 on the master is where the magic is.


----------



## Mike_j

IbanezMark said:


> Why does everyone hate on the red channel of the DSL?



With my DSL 50 head I've been finding that with P90's and humbuckers, the red channel evens out with the green very well giving a flexable 2 channel amp.
With a Strat, the red channel thins out and loses "body" way too much.
I'm only running the master vols at about 5-6 though.
To be honest, the more I practice with a band, the more I learn about the amp and am finding it a far better than I ever gave it credit for.


----------



## thrawn86

I've always been of the opinion that the three modes on the DSL are great. Not for everyone, perhaps, but I love them. Each gives me something good. Nice cleans with low gain on the Green, Old-School crunch on the Crunch/OD1 channel, and heavy stuff or lead tones on the OD2. Then crank the gain a bit more on the Green and voila! Totally different sound to my ears. All this, without adding a pedal of any kind. Now the sky's the limit. I'm running high gain NOS preamp valves and they really do add to the sound on all channels, and NOS Mullards in the power amp. I posted a Youtube vid just to display the different modes in the 'Modded DSL Audio/Video Clips' thread.


----------



## Stymie13

To be honest, the more I practice with a band, the more I learn about the amp and am finding it a far better than I ever gave it credit for.


Yes. I agree 100%. I've already sold most of my other amps because the DSL has nearly every sound I want in it somewhere.


----------



## ToddOwnz

Stymie13 said:


> To be honest, the more I practice with a band, the more I learn about the amp and am finding it a far better than I ever gave it credit for.



Me too my friend, especially when I switched to V30s. Do you use lead 2 at all? I never do but maybe I should give it another chance


----------



## PRSCustom24

I was seriously thinking about spending some money either for a new amp or a guitar. I considered the VM 2266, but ... no GAS. That's for me the best proof I'm really happy with my DSL 50. I decided to spend my money on a PRS Custom 24 25th Anniversary.
I used to use the green channel for rhythm and the red channel 1 for leads, it really worked fine. But after buying a TS9 Tubescreamer I only use the green channel, it has more punch and clarity for leads using the TS ). 
But that means by no way that I'm not content with the red channel!

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Mike_j

ToddOwnz said:


> Do you use lead 2 at all?


When I'm on the red channel, I use lead 2 all the time. For a boost, I use an EQ pedal. Works well.
I'm also using Vintage 30's in a 2x12 cab. Love the tone.


----------



## TwinACStacks

With My *Plexi trannies* and the Joey Mods, My Red Channel 1 and 2 are My best channels.

 TWIN *huge impact on tone*


----------



## IbanezMark

Stymie13 said:


> For heavy stuff I live in the red channel lead 2 also. Even before all my mods, I think the key was gain at about 4 or 5 and as much MASTER volume as you could get away with. 4-5 on the master is where the magic is.



Agreed, that's exactly where I've found "my tone". I tweak it slightly for different guitars, but that's essentially where it is.

The red channel is useless for anything single coil though, it just sounds like a muddy mess.


----------



## MartyStrat54

IbanezMark said:


> Agreed, that's exactly where I've found "my tone". I tweak it slightly for different guitars, but that's essentially where it is.
> 
> The red channel is useless for anything single coil though, it just sounds like a muddy mess.



Hey IM, give me some info on your H-S-S Strat? What do you have in the bridge? Do you use your neck or middle pickups much? If so, do you have a volume drop to the amp when you switch from the humbucker to the singles, or do they hang in there?

Are all of your pickups aftermarket? What are you using? Is this guitar your main axe through a DSL?


----------



## IbanezMark

MartyStrat54 said:


> Hey IM, give me some info on your H-S-S Strat? What do you have in the bridge? Do you use your neck or middle pickups much? If so, do you have a volume drop to the amp when you switch from the humbucker to the singles, or do they hang in there?
> 
> Are all of your pickups aftermarket? What are you using? Is this guitar your main axe through a DSL?



That guitar is built from a pile of parts that I had laying around, haha!
The bridge pickup is a Dimarzio super distortion, the single coils are GFS if I remember correctly. I actually don't notice a huge volume difference between the single coils and the humbucker. These particular pickups seem to have a fair amount of output and keep up well. I've also found that they retain more clarity when I'm using the green channel.

I was using this as my main axe with the DSL but have recently switched to another partsocaster with larger frets. I found that the standard Fender frets (usually a small-medium size) weren't quite beefy enough for me when I'm playing live, sweating up a storm, and playing hard.

I really like the Super Distortion with the DSL though. It bites very hard and has a lot of attack. It really lets your picking dynamic shine through without sounding too "gainy"


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah I really like the Dimarzio Super Distortion. One of my all time favorites. I have one on my Schecter. Good luck with your "Partsocasters."

My 89 Strat Plus has the jumbo frets and I really like the neck and frets on this Strat.


----------



## IbanezMark

The slim frets are my only complaint about most Fender necks. Luckily aftermarket necks are easy enough to find.

I found my favorite over the weekend when I was in the studio though (sounds and feel). It was of the Gibson SG variety though..haha


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Dimarzio SD fan here too. Great choice with the DSL.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

You DSL owners gotta hear this. Wait for the ending.

Badger Badger Badger.com! The Original Dancing Badgers!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Trouble is the 900ers will never figure it out....

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Trouble is the 900ers will never figure it out....
> 
> TWIN



You are right.


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## tonefreak

dsl100 dude said:


>



lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


>



lol


----------



## ToddOwnz

longfxukxnhair said:


> You DSL owners gotta hear this. Wait for the ending.
> 
> Badger Badger Badger.com! The Original Dancing Badgers!



Excuse me while I





LOL, it doesn't ever really end does it...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Kinda like the 6100 thread.









Just sayin'...


----------



## ToddOwnz

DSL100 Dude said:


> Kinda like the 6100 thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'...



 very true!!

I think I'll start posting all my random stuff over here instead of the 6100 thread...after all, we all know the DSL is cooler to begin with hehe


----------



## ToddOwnz

Will Ferrel's new movie looks freakin hilarious

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNJsbXPKUsk]YouTube - The Other Guys Official Movie Trailer - In Theaters 8/6/2010[/ame]


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That is going to be good. What a cast.

He is also doing a cartoon movie coming up.


----------



## ToddOwnz

Really? I didn't know that


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Megamind (2010)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

ToddOwnz said:


> very true!!
> 
> I think I'll start posting all my random stuff over here instead of the 6100 thread...after all, we all know the DSL is cooler to begin with hehe



Whatever you need to tell yourself to get through the night bubba.


----------



## TwinACStacks

This is a serious thread about a serious amplifier. Quality V.S. Quantity.

 TWIN


----------



## MartyStrat54

You tell 'em TWIN. I'll back you most of the way.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> This is a serious thread about a serious amplifier. Quality V.S. Quantity.
> 
> TWIN



I remember reading a bunch of post about you guys petting and rubbing up against your amps. Im confused. Is that quality or quantity?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> Whatever you need to tell yourself to get through the night bubba.



oh look!!!! the babbling post whore was lurking!


----------



## IbanezMark

longfxukxnhair said:


> I remember reading a bunch of post about you guys petting and rubbing up against your amps. Im confused. Is that quality or quantity?



That's just spending "quality" time with the family..I mean amps. Yeah, amp time is more important


----------



## tonefreak

IbanezMark said:


> That's just spending "quality" time with the family..I mean amps. Yeah, amp time is more important



what he said


you 6100-ers would never understand. not a special bond between you and your computers.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I can;t help but think that serious is just not possible for us.


----------



## tonefreak

DSL100 Dude said:


> I can;t help but think that serious is just not possible for us.



I'd say that's a proven fact.

we can not be serious for more than a few posts.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Well, we work real hard to try to help folks out.






However, by nature I think we are all a bunch of





And every now and then we get a little





Makes for a heck of a forum.


----------



## tonefreak

yup
speaking of which.
it's been pretty boring around here lately.

we need another starchild or wallmarksuck-clueless character to come on in.

well I should say more clueless then all those poor 6100-900 lost souls around here.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> I remember reading a bunch of post about you guys petting and rubbing up against your amps. Im confused. Is that quality or quantity?



With me it's both, but then again I'm hung like the proverbial Redwood...






That pic never gets old.

 TWIN


----------



## MartyStrat54

Just one question, TWIN? Where's your ball sack?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I should be asleep right now. This sucks.


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> I should be asleep right now. This sucks.



Me too, but it's also 10:30 am and I'm at work...hah


----------



## ToddOwnz

longfxukxnhair said:


> Whatever you need to tell yourself to get through the night bubba.



LOL you called me Bubba...does that name bring bad thoughts back for you?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Bubba's used to be the best BBQ around. But then he died and the family sold it to a hispanic family. They do BBQ and Tacos. It's good but it's not the same.


----------



## TwinACStacks

MartyStrat54 said:


> Just one question, TWIN? Where's your ball sack?



That's an EASY one Marty. I'm married, They belong to my wife. Yep I'm PW'd but I get it...

ALOT. *biggest fucking grin ever*

(only took me over 1/2 a century to learn.)

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

ToddOwnz said:


> LOL you called me Bubba...does that name bring bad thoughts back for you?



Nope. Never done time.


----------



## Marshall Mann

IbanezMark said:


> That's just spending "quality" time with the family..I mean amps. Yeah, amp time is more important



You DSL guys spend quality time petting and rubbing up against your family????

Evening DSL Gang!


----------



## Marshall Mann

TwinACStacks said:


> With me it's both, but then again I'm hung like the proverbial Redwood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pic never gets old.
> 
> TWIN



You mean a little to the right????


----------



## thrawn86

-sigh- Anywaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay............

How many of you frequent an Acoustic? Most of what I write starts out that way, then I envision the distortion over it. By the time I've used my acoustic to learn a piece proficiently, it's a snap on the electric. 

All I've got is an Ibanez PF-6. I'd like to get a low-end Martin eventually. I play them every time I go to a GC or whatever and they've got the best sound, even in the 'low' price range.


----------



## tonefreak

thrawn86 said:


> -sigh- Anywaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay............
> 
> How many of you frequent an Acoustic? Most of what I write starts out that way, then I envision the distortion over it. By the time I've used my acoustic to learn a piece proficiently, it's a snap on the electric.
> 
> All I've got is an Ibanez PF-6. I'd like to get a low-end Martin eventually. I play them every time I go to a GC or whatever and they've got the best sound, even in the 'low' price range.




just stay away from them martins with the fake tops. some of them aren't actually wood. they sound ok sometimes, but suck the rest of the time. I have a friend who has one. 


I have an art & lutrie cedar, I love that guitar. but it needs new electronics.


----------



## ToddOwnz

I too need an acoustic...there's just soooo many options it's almost mind boggling


----------



## bloosman1

Taylors are nice.. I have a 210 e


----------



## tonefreak

my next acoustic will be a Gibson.


----------



## ToddOwnz

*666*


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I love my Gibson Songwriter.


----------



## tonefreak

DSL100 Dude said:


> I love my Gibson Songwriter.




A+ that's my #1 candidate for next acoustic guitar.


----------



## IbanezMark

very nice, I like the mustache shaped bridge!


----------



## thrawn86

Beauty.


----------



## MartyStrat54

IbanezMark said:


> very nice, I like the mustache shaped bridge!



It's off the Pringles can.

I have some nice acoustics. It's a shame that I don't play them anymore. We used to get hired to do parties where three of us would play acoustics and just wander around through the crowd singing and playing. That was pretty cool.


----------



## IbanezMark

acoustics are fun but I get bored way too quickly. I need electronics to play around with..


----------



## tonefreak

IbanezMark said:


> acoustics are fun but I get bored way too quickly. I need electronics to play around with..



I know the feeling oh so well...


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well if you could play an acoustic the way some people do, you wouldn't get bored. As far as I go? I get bored.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

IbanezMark said:


> acoustics are fun but I get bored way too quickly. I need electronics to play around with..



Thats why Mark has a huge selection of anal vibrators.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Does he play the guitar with his anus?


----------



## ToddOwnz

MartyStrat54 said:


> Does he play the guitar with his anus?



I heard you could produce some very cool tones playing like this


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

ToddOwnz said:


> I heard you could produce some very cool tones playing like this



The _brown_ sound right there !


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MartyStrat54 said:


> Does he play the guitar with his anus?



No. Silly Marty. He plays his anus with the guitar.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

KILLER-WATTS said:


> The _brown_ sound right there !



ewwwwwwww


----------



## IbanezMark

Sometimes your playing has to be unique if you want to get noticed..


----------



## IbanezMark

Gentlemen - here's this morning's score.
A pair of parts strats for future projects. The one with the maple fretboard should be a nice candidate for my daphne blue strat build. Grand total...$90 for the pile


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Nice score! I have started on my ole Tacocaster. Figured I would upgrade the tuners, pickups, electronics, and maybe the bridge. I can't wait to finish it up.


----------



## MartyStrat54

It's amazing the deals you can find right now. The pawn shops have all revised their pricing.

BTW-I really like Daphne Blue.


----------



## IbanezMark

This is what I'm aiming for. The only changes I plan on making would be a tru oiled neck and a single spaced humbucker in the bridge


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's a really clean looking guitar. I'd love to own it.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Nice, that looks amazing.
I keep thinking about doing a surf green strat.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Believe it or not, seeing that clean Strat gave me gas and I bought a 2001 American Fat Strat Deluxe today. Cherry Sunburst. HSS with S-1 switching. Now I can't wait to get it. I will post some pics in various threads.

You can log on to EBAY and paste the item number in: 130411173018

This thing was hardly played when bought and then stored in a case for 8 years. It's mint.


----------



## IbanezMark

That's a real nice chunk of wood Marty! Congrats!

I'm starting on mine today. I'll hopefully get the body stripped, sanded, and in grain filler by the end of the day.


----------



## IbanezMark

I've posted the project in the guitar section!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, I saw that and posted. I can't wait to see the end result. Low cost and high performance. That's what it is all about.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey guys, isn't there a way to change the reverb footswitch jack to a mode select jack? I thought I read that somewhere in our discussions.


----------



## MartyStrat54

It may have been about a TSL footswitch, but the principle would be the same.

If I find it, I will post it for you.

This is the one I was thinking of.

http://www.marshallforum.com/marsha...ngle-footswitch-tsl.html?highlight=Footswitch


----------



## ToddOwnz

Here's a random question for you guys. I took my reverb unit out a while back because one of the springs is broke. What's a good replacement brand? Or what do you guys like to use?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Todd, I like the long style, two spring Accutronics. About $27 from Antique Electronic Supply. P/N 4AB3C1B.

Gibbs is another if you can find the right size.

Reverb tanks out of old organs are cool to use as well.

You'll need to know your input/output in ohms to match up a tank.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

DSL....is this the mode switch you are referring to?
http://www.marshallforum.com/workbench/8904-marshall-dsl-50-100-clean-crunch-footswitch-last.html


----------



## MartyStrat54

Wow I went to that thread. I forgot about this. That Een guy did a great job and nice professional kits. 

Did you get one Bugg's? If JCMJMP says that it's good, it's good.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Thanks Buggs! That was it!!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MartyStrat54 said:


> Wow I went to that thread. I forgot about this. That Een guy did a great job and nice professional kits.
> 
> Did you get one Bugg's? If JCMJMP says that it's good, it's good.



i was going to but was not sure what i wanted to do tone mods wise first
and that has led me to make some huge brain farts.....now i am making new boards to ad a second tone stack and the SMD loop like Jon built for your head
look at the pic in my avatar.....it will look something like that


----------



## MartyStrat54

You get that amp back together and it should be a roadhouse smoker.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

700


----------



## MartyStrat54

Cranked my 401 into my modded 1960A cab. It sounded killer. I turned it up pretty good...I got a visit from the men in blue. Someone called in loud music in the early afternoon. Oh well, one cop looked bored and the other looked at my driver's license and told me to keep it down.

Oh the good old days when I had a soundproof studio in Phoenix.


----------



## tonefreak

aim it at the door and crank it louder. you get enough pressure waves and they shouldn't be able to open the door. plus you won't be able to hear them knock.


----------



## thrawn86

tonefreak said:


> aim it at the door and crank it louder. you get enough pressure waves and they shouldn't be able to open the door. plus you won't be able to hear them knock.



I have pushed out the shop doors with my 401 and cab. Cops drive by, they see me playing. They are 'hating.'

Word.


----------



## thrawn86

Oh, I forgot to mention:

***80 Members!***     

Keep up the good DSL rockin' work.

_The Conspiracy Lives!_


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's probably the largest social group, isn't it? Way to go Thrawn.


----------



## thrawn86

Yeah, we're dominating the field. We're the 1930's New York Yankees of the Forum.

You guys are all a huge part of it. Rock on. Play a few bars from Thin Lizzy to celebrate.


----------



## Stymie13

My DSL has been down for two weeks now after a cap job, OT replacement and choke install. Had some nasty self inflicted noise and distortion (not the good kind) issues after doing the mods. I'm down but not out. With JCMJMP's patient assistance, I am confident we can identify the problem and correct it. Just wanted to give him public thanks for all he does for us rookies!


----------



## thrawn86

Hang in there Stymie, it's usually something easy to fix. You'll be back up in no time.


----------



## tonefreak

thrawn86 said:


> I have pushed out the shop doors with my 401 and cab. Cops drive by, they see me playing. They are 'hating.'
> 
> Word.




that's awesome.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Back about 8 months or so, I posted some of my run in's with the Phoenix police. Some of those cops were flat ass funny. I miss being told to keep it down by those guys. The other thing is in Phoenix, if your neighbor calls the cops on you for a noise complaint at say 2:30 PM, it may be 5 PM before the cops actually come to your house. Once I played and then took a shower and left to met friends. I came back at around midnight and there was a cop's business card stuck in my door. It said, "Possible noise violation called in at 2:30 PM. No one home."

Where I live now, I'm by the police and sheriff departments. I mean I can walk and be at either in one to three minutes.

It sucks!!!


----------



## thrawn86

Where I can really open it up......that shop I was talking about, that is........is in an Industrially-zoned area, which means that you can basically make as much noise as you need. We've been going pretty good on a Friday or Saturday and seen the cops roll by. They turn around on the street and look in, but never stop or say a word.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well shit Thrawn. How many people in big cities go to industrial parties? They were huge in the 90's. I used to go to them all of the time. They usually started around 11 PM and were over at around 4 AM. 800 or more people partying outdoors with live music. They were great. Lots of rich girls.


----------



## tonefreak

in my experience Rich girls are a lot less fun. they tend to be snotty and stuck up.

now if you get them drunk enough...


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well not to sound like a snot, but I did know a lot of people and I knew a bunch of rich girls and they were very nice to me. There were about five clicks that I knew girls out of. I went home with several of them and dated at least a dozen of them. Rock has its privileges.


----------



## Stymie13

Back amongst the ranks of the Conspiracy with my favorite amp KICKING SERIOUS ASS!! I finally got all the issues sorted out without damaging anything fortunately. It sounds absolutely unbelievable. I couldn't be happier with the tone, feel, and flexibility this amp has. THANKS JCMJMP FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!


----------



## jcmjmp

WooHoo! I Love my DSL!


----------



## thrawn86

What an incredible group we have here. Good work JCMJMP.


----------



## Stymie13

Well said Thrawn. Almost every member here seems genuinely interested in positively contributing to the appreciation and enjoyment of Marshalls. Especially the CONSPIRACY!!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

:cool2: Just checking in. This thread has some decorum, as do DSLers in general. Marty's tubes have the DSpLexi sounding insanely good.

 TWIN


----------



## thrawn86

Of course that's good news. Again, from a guy who owns two very sweet Vox's. Our guys know their stuff.


----------



## TwinACStacks

:cool2: Group Hug!!!

:cool2::cool2: TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

how did this make it to the 2nd page???


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0GjKiy3nSI&feature=related]YouTube - Justin Bieber Gets Nailed By a Water Bottle[/ame]


----------



## Micky




----------



## IbanezMark

a Molotov cocktail would have been better, but bravo to whoever hucked it


----------



## tonefreak

IbanezMark said:


> a Molotov cocktail would have been better, but bravo to whoever hucked it





I KNOW RIGHT!!!

I love that he's talkin about how he loves all of them... and then ker thunk! one of them decides she doesn't love him!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Is that part of the "hard knocks" of being on the road? 

I loved it. Almost as funny as the guy who threw his shoes at BUSH.


----------



## tonefreak

This was that guys' daughter.


----------



## IbanezMark

If I could punch one celebrity in the face, it would be Justin Beiber or Bono. 
Maybe I could punch Bono into Beiber and be done with both of those idiots..


----------



## MartyStrat54

What makes this kid so hot? Do older women like him or something? I've seen a lot better.

Too bad that wasn't a saw blade thrown at him. That would have taken some scalp.


----------



## bloosman1

No one deserves that. (in show biz, that is)
---J---


----------



## thrawn86

To be honest, I don't know anything about Bieber. The only Bieber I know is an itty bitty town on the way to Alturas CA (about 5 hours NNE of Sacramento), and if you close your eyes for just a few moments, you would literally miss the thing.


----------



## tonefreak

MartyStrat54 said:


> What makes this kid so hot? Do older women like him or something? I've seen a lot better.
> 
> Too bad that wasn't a saw blade thrown at him. That would have taken some scalp.





well most people now thing she's a lesbian.

or a soccer mom in disguise.

like Mark said, too bad it wasn't a molotov cocktail.


and Thrawn, PLEASE don't go listen to any of his music. you will have to kill yourself to purge your brain of that crap.


----------



## MartyStrat54

A young Donny Osmond he ain't. He's probably on one of those horrible recording contracts where the management group owns everything. He is told what to sing and where. That's usually how it goes unless you have a dad that knows the business. Take Miley Cyrus for instance. Now she's one rich chick courtesy of Walmart.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Marty, I don't know if I'd consider Donny Osmond as the pinnacle of a singer to compare someone to....

Maybe Pat Boone or Frankie Avalon?

 TWIN


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I understand, but I was trying to compare him to someone his age. Micheal Jackson would have blown him out of the water.

I only picked Donny cause I was hot for Marie.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well I'll try to get over to the DSL Conspiracy and do some posting, but for now I will just say, "Howdy."


----------



## TwinACStacks

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well I understand, but I was trying to compare him to someone his age. Micheal Jackson would have blown him out of the water.
> 
> I only picked Donny cause I was hot for Marie.



I'm still Hot for Marie. Just like to grab her by the hair and do some Very Un-Mormon-like things to her....

 TWIN


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Still doable!


----------



## thrawn86

I've inherited a Boss EQ pedal. Where should I put it? Loop? Or the front door? I've never really used one before and thus have no experience, so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## IbanezMark

I just want to say..

I can't wait to crank my DSL on Thursday night!!
It's been 2 weeks and it always sounds so sweet with some fresh ears.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

thrawn86 said:


> I've inherited a Boss EQ pedal. Where should I put it? Loop? Or the front door? I've never really used one before and thus have no experience, so any advice is appreciated.



I would go with the front door. I used a boss EQ in front of my 800 back in the day to shape and smooth the guitar going into the head. It worked pretty well for that.



IbanezMark said:


> I just want to say..
> 
> I can't wait to crank my DSL on Thursday night!!
> It's been 2 weeks and it always sounds so sweet with some fresh ears.



I love that. There is nothing as sweet as a cranked Marshall after not hearing one for a while. Pure magic!


----------



## jcmjmp

Lately, I've been cranking an Egnater and I miss the Marshall DSL. I don't know how much longer I'll be putting the Egnater through its paces. I might just mod it to Marshallize it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Would that be the Rebel 30? What sort of power tubes does that amp use?


----------



## MartyStrat54

DSL100 Dude said:


> Still doable!



She could take me to church any day.


----------



## TANGENTO67

I always say thanks and good night to my DSL50 before it goes into its flight case, surely, this is normal..? isn't it?
I mean, people hug their TV's don't they?


----------



## thrawn86

I am petitioning for Marty's 10,000th post on the Conspiracy.


----------



## IbanezMark

I found a serious sweet spot on my DSL tonight.
Lead channel, mode 2, gain around 3 and master around 6, then roll off on the guitar volume a little bit.

KILLER CRUNCH that punches hard but doesn't sound too modern :cool2:


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I will give it a go tomorrow.

Is that with buckers or single coils?


----------



## chuckharmonjr

umm IbanezMark? do the 'drunk irishman' joey mod...you get that from the green channel at gain 7 and master around 5 or so with a pedal pushing pure gain on the front end. Awesome punching AC/DC like crunchy/clean. Rolls off nicely to a clear bluesy sound with the volume pot.


----------



## IbanezMark

Thanks for the tip, I'm very happy with the green channel as is at the moment though. When I throw a pedal in front, watch out! Serious vintage crunch.

DSL100 Dude - this is in one of my strats with a Dimarzio Super D, pretty bright guitar to begin with.

:cool2:


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Very nice. I should be able to break out my old Jackson and give it a go.


----------



## jupiter89

I hate to say this, but even though my DSL50 rocks, I have not been giving as much attention as my other Marshalls, but that is gonna change ! By the way, what's the significance of "10-09-2010 coming very soon" ??? 

Oh earlier in this thread in this thread in regard to Justin Bieber, the record company tried to change his name to " Just in Beaver ", but he wasn't "up" to it.


----------



## Hamohapic

DSL50 + strat = happy rocker (me)


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have actually been getting a LOT of time with me DSL lately. It really is a very versatile amp. I have no doubt that the JVM 410 takes it a step further but the ole DSL 100 does everything I need.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Sometimes ya just gotta bishslap the puppy!


----------



## diesect20022000

IbanezMark said:


> I found a serious sweet spot on my DSL tonight.
> Lead channel, mode 2, gain around 3 and master around 6, then roll off on the guitar volume a little bit.
> 
> KILLER CRUNCH that punches hard but doesn't sound too modern :cool2:



I'm going ot have to try that. I'm steadily losing interest in metal. Primarily because there isn't anyone here to work with and i'm a singer as well and can't do the modern gurgle growl to save my life. Plus, my health is so bad, i doubt anyone would work with me anyway at this point. to much of a liability.


----------



## thrawn86

I get sick of the metal thing too, but the beauty of DSL's is being able to switch between styles.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Absolutely, Thrawn. Last Thursday in the studio laying down rythm tracks, on one song I put 3 tracks of the exact same chords/riffs down in succession. I did red 1, red 2 and green crunch and got 3 totally different sounding tracks with the flick of a button and talk about thick and full sound....it was GREAT.


----------



## TwinACStacks

DSLs are GREAT.

 TWIN


----------



## diesect20022000

Agreed with all 3 previous posts,lol. Yeah i LOVE going between genres with a switch or twist of knob.try that on a 5150.....can do it but,BLAND.


----------



## IbanezMark

Yeah as I mentioned above, if you roll off on the gain and play with your guitar volume, you can get some awesome vintagy tones.

I too have grown sick of the high gain metal sound and am starting to lean towards the classic plexi/JMP crunchy growl. I'm still playing around with everything but I'm pretty happy with what I've found so far.

:cool2:


----------



## diesect20022000

IbanezMark said:


> Yeah as I mentioned above, if you roll off on the gain and play with your guitar volume, you can get some awesome vintagy tones.
> 
> I too have grown sick of the high gain metal sound and am starting to lean towards the classic plexi/JMP crunchy growl. I'm still playing around with everything but I'm pretty happy with what I've found so far.
> 
> :cool2:



yeah same here. That's actualy part of why i love SG's so much. seperate vol and tone per pup really comes in handy for live applications. that an overdrive and the decimator goes a LONG way. the only other thing i use fx wise is a DD-6. between those and the DSL100 i can get anything i want within obvious limitations (not going to get other fx from thin air lol). The first day i got this amp i spent 6 hours just finding and memorizing settings for various applications...it's really incredible what you can do with this pretty simple amp...i mean all these 4 channel 5 mode per amps i don't think i'd be ABLE to use all that effectively. I still would love a JVM205H though.


----------



## diesect20022000

i'm not sure where it was but, there was a huge debate with the DSL series boards being Chinese or English so, i cracked my DSL100MLB open and snapped pix. The avatar i currently have is the "JCM2-60-00 made in England" directly from my PCB. It's IMMACULATE too.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I think that was just one of those deals where someone was just firing off without knowing what they were talking about. We have NEVER done that before. 

Cool shot of the insides. One of the things that I like about the DSL is that with a twist here and a turn there, you are able to get a wide range of Marshall tones out of it.
There is a LOT to be had in there. I know it may not be perfect for everyone but it is perfect for me.


----------



## diesect20022000

DSL100 Dude said:


> I think that was just one of those deals where someone was just firing off without knowing what they were talking about. We have NEVER done that before.
> 
> Cool shot of the insides. One of the things that I like about the DSL is that with a twist here and a turn there, you are able to get a wide range of Marshall tones out of it.
> There is a LOT to be had in there. I know it may not be perfect for everyone but it is perfect for me.



Yeh i think you're right. i opened it up to check it out anyway and i have a habbit of taking pix of my amps circuits, i plan on framing them too,lol. yeah it's perfect for me too. i don't even want to modify mine. I understand the desire or even need for that but, unless it's just to enhance reliability i'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

InanezMark? Back in the studio tonight laying another rythm track so I decided to try that sweet spot you found on my DSL. DAYUMN DUDE.....you hit a goldmine. That is the sweetest growly crunch I ever did hear. I gotta new setting now....Thanks a ton, man.


----------



## StootMonster

I should be getting my DSL 100 in the mail. Can't wait. It was supposed to be shipped on Friday, but he got to the post office about 5 minutes after they closed and then he went out of town for 5 days, should be back by Wednesday... maybe I'll get it by the weekend? It's killing me. I have my poor lonely cab sitting in my music room longing for the DSL... at least I'm in good company.


----------



## IbanezMark

chuckharmonjr said:


> InanezMark? Back in the studio tonight laying another rythm track so I decided to try that sweet spot you found on my DSL. DAYUMN DUDE.....you hit a goldmine. That is the sweetest growly crunch I ever did hear. I gotta new setting now....Thanks a ton, man.



Glad you dig it!
The red channel in mode 2 can produce some wicked tone when you roll back on the gain :cool2:

I've been using that for my rhythm tone, then when I need to cut for a solo, I switch to the green channel in mode 2 and boost it. Works like a charm.


----------



## tonefreak

honestly I'm not sure why people whine so much about the shared eq. on my paul, I set the tone controls on the guitar about half way up, and eq the amp so the OD channel sounds good. then if I switch to clean, roll the tone knob up to 10, and it brightens up a bit, or to 0, and it darkens the sound, depending what I need.

that and if you screw around with the volume pot on the guitar, like Mark said, it really changes how the amps sounds.

I'd buy another DSL in a heartbeat.
except that I want a 2203.


----------



## drriff

StootMonster said:


> I should be getting my DSL 100 in the mail. Can't wait. It was supposed to be shipped on Friday, but he got to the post office about 5 minutes after they closed and then he went out of town for 5 days, should be back by Wednesday... maybe I'll get it by the weekend? It's killing me. I have my poor lonely cab sitting in my music room longing for the DSL... at least I'm in good company.



Maybe he's having trouble fitting it into an envelope.


----------



## tonefreak

drriff said:


> Maybe he's having trouble fitting it into an envelope.



HAHAHAHAHA!
LOL!


----------



## StootMonster

har har har...

not funny.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Ok Mann, LH, and all you 6100ers!

Come ON!!!! Bring it!


----------



## diesect20022000

DSL100 Dude said:


> Ok Mann, LH, and all you 6100ers!
> 
> Come ON!!!! Bring it!



i think i pooped a little......


----------



## chuckharmonjr

HUrry that dude up, Stoot....Im telling ya...DSL is where its at...super nice bluesy clean...plexi crunch...jcm800 growl....jvm insanity...all at a touch of a button


----------



## Uncle Beef

Love my DSL50 I go all over the place with this thing. Favorite setting is gain around 9 o clock and and the volume just dimed. Mild scoop on the mids. I use this in my metal band but its not your typical high gain buzz. Got a nice crunchy growl that i love and it really cuts through the mix and gives it all some balls. LOVE this amp!!!!

Oh and the son of a bitch was hit by a truck at our first gig and dragged down the parking lot for 100 feet. NO JOKE!!! The bastard still works like a charm. NO DAMAGE!!! I'm currently making the "ROADKILL" spray paint tag to paint onto my head. I'll post up pics when i do.


----------



## StootMonster

chuckharmonjr said:


> HUrry that dude up, Stoot....Im telling ya...DSL is where its at...super nice bluesy clean...plexi crunch...jcm800 growl....jvm insanity...all at a touch of a button



The real bummer is, I have a fun gig at a Biker Church on Sunday. (We don't do a lot of Churches, but this one we do once a month - and it pays, usually churches want you to play for free)... anyway, I want to play this thing on Sunday, but I doubt shipping on Thursday from Ohio will make it on Saturday. We'll see.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

chuckharmonjr said:


> umm IbanezMark? do the 'drunk irishman' joey mod...you get that from the green channel at gain 7 and master around 5 or so with a pedal pushing pure gain on the front end. Awesome punching AC/DC like crunchy/clean. Rolls off nicely to a clear bluesy sound with the volume pot.



if you need a pedal you dont have the "Drunken Irishman"....and you would only get clean with the gain at 4 or lower on the clean.....my clean.... gain maxed was you crunch gain maxed....my crunch is your lead 1 gain maxed


----------



## Stymie13

What is up Brothers of the Sonic Conspiracy! I haven't been around much this summer with work and camping and all stuffs family. But, I AM finally (after 2 1/2 years) working with a band again and it feels great. My DSL is absolutely killing it! I'll post links once we get a site up with some recordings. Should have our first gig by December. Just wanted to say hey and thanks for all the posts! I've been quiet, but reading when I could.


----------



## thrawn86

Post up whenever you can, man. We love to hear DSL's in action. And it's easy to get carried away with recreation here in the Pacific N.W., isn't it?


----------



## drriff

StootMonster said:


> har har har...
> 
> not funny.



Sorry for the jab - irresistible.
So I am hoping that you've either got it now or you know it'll be there tomorrow? Pics?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

PICS! We like the guitar and amp porn.


----------



## Stymie13

thrawn86 said:


> Post up whenever you can, man. We love to hear DSL's in action. And it's easy to get carried away with recreation here in the Pacific N.W., isn't it?



Will do, and Hells yeah!


----------



## StootMonster




----------



## drriff

That is sweet, Mr Stoot - you be jammin tomorrow!


----------



## StootMonster

I need a bigger cab now. My rig looks like one of those scifi movies from the 40's when they tried to make futuristic robots.


----------



## drriff

StootMonster said:


> I need a bigger cab now. My rig looks like one of those scifi movies from the 40's when they tried to make futuristic robots.



GAS - and this is how it begins!


----------



## StootMonster

On a motorcycle, we called it Crowitis... I guess now I have Gas AND Crowitis. I better slow my hobbies down before I catch something else.

I am going to try and post a video tonight. My wife is out having a day with the girls, and I'm here with the kids, so I don't know how much luck I'll have.  We'll see.


----------



## diesect20022000

i had to. i love my amp! And yes...my cat WILL eat you.


----------



## StootMonster

I keep checking on my DSL to see if it's still in my music room.


----------



## drriff

StootMonster said:


> I keep checking on my DSL to see if it's still in my music room.



Sounds like "New Baby" syndrom.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

LOL...none of my 3 cats are 'man' enough to make it on my head. They can;t jump 6'-2"


----------



## eddiegj

Here is my latest amp setup. DSL all the way baby...


----------



## Stymie13

DSL100 Dude said:


> PICS! We like the guitar and amp porn.



Current state of my DSL


----------



## diesect20022000

chuckharmonjr said:


> LOL...none of my 3 cats are 'man' enough to make it on my head. They can;t jump 6'-2"



mine has even in full stack mode.


----------



## StootMonster

Well...

The Marshall JCM2000 DSL gets the StootMonster Gig-Tested, Seal of Approval.

We rocked a Biker Church this morning - My band mates loved the fact that they could hear every note I played clearly... I loved it because I was able to hear myself so I was able to play more melodically.

I also loved being able to ditch my OD pedal. I had the green crunch channel set up for my rhythm sound with the volume knob on my guitar at around 5, then for solo's I'd roll up to 10, then for louder more rockin' solo's I'd click into the lead channel....

I love this amp.


----------



## diesect20022000

StootMonster said:


> Well...
> 
> The Marshall JCM2000 DSL gets the StootMonster Gig-Tested, Seal of Approval.
> 
> We rocked a Biker Church this morning - My band mates loved the fact that they could hear every note I played clearly... I loved it because I was able to hear myself so I was able to play more melodically.
> 
> I also loved being able to ditch my OD pedal. I had the green crunch channel set up for my rhythm sound with the volume knob on my guitar at around 5, then for solo's I'd roll up to 10, then for louder more rockin' solo's I'd click into the lead channel....
> 
> I love this amp.



great! I love the fact that it tightens up and gains clarity as the volume goes up. alot of amps i've used mush out after noon or so on the vol. this one just seems to get more punchy though it does compress it's just a more desirable sound. I love my other amps but, they're hard pressed to cut like the DSL does.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

i would shoot any animal other than the sheep if it wound up on top of either of my two heads....i would shoot the cat regardless


----------



## thrawn86

I love cats. They taste great. They taste just like chicken. A little DSL Hot Sauce will liven them right up.


----------



## StootMonster

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B1QxOmbMZ0[/ame]


----------



## diesect20022000

thrawn86 said:


> I love cats. They taste great. They taste just like chicken. A little DSL Hot Sauce will liven them right up.



yeah he loves the Marshall. he likes the hi gain. his twin likes the clean. i don't think i'll try eating my cats but, i do love chinese food.


----------



## diesect20022000

StootMonster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B1QxOmbMZ0



ALF was my favorite show as a kid. Well that and Small Wonder. I had a crush on "vicki"or whatever her name was,lol. an asperger's kid with a crush on a "robot"....sadly makes sense though i was only recently diagnosed.


----------



## StootMonster

diesect20022000 said:


> ALF was my favorite show as a kid. Well that and Small Wonder. I had a crush on "vicki"or whatever her name was,lol. an asperger's kid with a crush on a "robot"....sadly makes sense though i was only recently diagnosed.



I liked the robot chick too! I wish my wife could clean house like her. She could lift up the couch with one hand and vacuum underneath it with the other.


----------



## StootMonster

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8evuPY3qss[/ame]


----------



## TwinACStacks

Stymie13 said:


> Current state of my DSL



While you've got it in that state stymie I'd replace that stock PT with a Lydian...

*wink,wink-nudge-nudge*

 TWIN


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Great pics guys! Keep it comin!

Stoot! That is awesome that you got your DSL in time to gig it. It is amazing how well the thing can punch through.


----------



## StootMonster

It punched great and the thing is, I had the volume set at about 3 on the green and 4 on the red. I can't wait to really stretch her out.


----------



## tonefreak

i hate cats... whenever I see one crossing the road I swerve to try and hit it.


i almost took out a kitten last night. I had to swerve away to miss it... even I don't have the heart to kill kittens. cats? YES. Kittens? not so much.


----------



## StootMonster

So, without having to wade through 27 pages of posts, what are some of your favorite settings on the DSL? I'm not using any OD pedals. I'm digging the sound of the DSL with the JJ's in it. I don't want to add anything other than my Univibe and Wah to it.

My ideal sound is a low gain, good crunch, Rock and Roll sound. Similar to The Black Crows, if I have to pick a comparison. I found a pretty good mix. I have the green crunch set to volume 3 - gain 7. Not a bad sound.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Go to the "workbench" look up the Joey Mods Sticky. If You think it sounds good stock, Stoot, I got a REAL surprise for you....

 TWIN


----------



## diesect20022000

TwinACStacks said:


> Go to the "workbench" look up the Joey Mods Sticky. If You think it sounds good stock, Stoot, I got a REAL surprise for you....
> 
> TWIN



I may have to get a DSL50 to try the mods on. I'm really happy with my stock 100 but, i want a 50 and an SL-X anyway.


----------



## StootMonster

Some of them look great, but I'm no good with wiring. I was just curious about knob settings. What kind of sounds do people get out of their DSL's?


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Try this one...red channel low (button out) gain at 3 master at 5 or 6


----------



## jcmjmp

Stymie13 said:


> Current state of my DSL



Wow. Is that a Lydian OT I see in there?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Now he needs the Matching PT...

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

StootMonster said:


> Some of them look great, but I'm no good with wiring. I was just curious about knob settings. What kind of sounds do people get out of their DSL's?



LOUD

lol

well, with the bass bosted and the mid cut on, modern metal, with the mids and trebs cranked, bass around 9 o clock, and bass boost on, mid cut off,Crunch or OD-1, hard rock (buckcherry-esq)
OD-2, more metal

basicly, anything I want with the turn of 6 knobs and a few button pushes lol


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Well lets see....the purists and the 'cork sniffers' will probably give me hell...but here it goes. Basically a DSL is a single channel amp with 4 distinct voicing groups. Yeah I know it says Dual as in dual channel...read the schematics....it is what it is. With a proper set of tubes and a few tweaks....you can get a bell like beautiful clean..a killer almost Plexi crunch....a JCM800 classic rock....and an insane JVM scream....all at a touch of a button or footswitch and all in one screaming loud 50 or 100 watt head. Put it into two 4x12 cabs and you rattle and break shit on the other side of the house and do it with excellent tone.


----------



## diesect20022000

w V30's in closed back i can get near anything i want soundwise with DSL100MLB. for what i do most often i have my eq at 6,7,6,5 from left to right. i alter the mids at times by a number but, the rest is the same. everything else i can do with a volume and tone knob on my guitar coupled with FS's though with two od's (one for boost and one with actual gain settings) and the aforementioned it's heaven...i mean other than your falvors (FX mang) you can get ANYTHING or at least a VERY near ballpark sound out of it. right now i'm doing a lot of shred. when i write music i don't do as much shredding and sometimes none but, i practice primarily to be a better guitarist and count my writing and "jamming" as amusement. I practice 4 hours a day (i have my pc across from my gear in my guitar room so i have my guitar on while i'm messaging)5 days a weak with one for noodling and tone shaping,song writing etc and the other to either not play...which is HARD...or to do other things like pickup swaps etc.


sorry...lol, anyway a lot of my settings vary but, i've found that that eq setting's my personal favorite on my DSL anyway. it would change with speaker types etc but, really you're hard pressed imo to find a BAD setting with a well maintained DSL100MLB anyway. I have several dozen settings memorized with this amp and GROWING though....i LOVE THIS THING.


----------



## diesect20022000

chuckharmonjr said:


> Well lets see....the purists and the 'cork sniffers' will probably give me hell...but here it goes. Basically a DSL is a single channel amp with 4 distinct voicing groups. Yeah I know it says Dual as in dual channel...read the schematics....it is what it is. With a proper set of tubes and a few tweaks....you can get a bell like beautiful clean..a killer almost Plexi crunch....a JCM800 classic rock....and an insane JVM scream....all at a touch of a button or footswitch and all in one screaming loud 50 or 100 watt head. Put it into two 4x12 cabs and you rattle and break shit on the other side of the house and do it with excellent tone.



THIS without a doubt^


----------



## thrawn86

My favored tone setting is Treble at 5, Mids to Full, Bass at 8. On the Crunch and OD2 I like the gain around 5. I leave my cleans 'clean' most of the time, so the Clean channel has a bit less Treble and lower Gain (2-3) so that I can still get it to break up if I strum hard enough. Mind you, I'm using EL84's, so my results may be different. But I get all sorts of glorious sounds in one box.


----------



## diesect20022000

thrawn86 said:


> My favored tone setting is Treble at 5, Mids to Full, Bass at 8. On the Crunch and OD2 I like the gain around 5. I leave my cleans 'clean' most of the time, so the Clean channel has a bit less Treble and lower Gain (2-3) so that I can still get it to break up if I strum hard enough. Mind you, I'm using EL84's, so my results may be different. But I get all sorts of glorious sounds in one box.



I have got to get a 401 and build a head box. every time i hear about it that and the SL-X 2500 are two i want badly.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

man if i tried the settings you guys have with the DSHell peoples heads would split for a radius of 20 miles


----------



## StootMonster

I would like to do the mod where you are able to have a footswitchable crunch option... 

- but I'd electrocute myself trying to discharge the voltage and if I survived I'd likely strip something out, gouge something important or something equally disastrous.

Does anyone on here do mods for people?


----------



## diesect20022000

Buggs.Crosby said:


> man if i tried the settings you guys have with the DSHell peoples heads would split for a radius of 20 miles



yeah mine's not as bright as some others i've heard. brighter than my other two amps but, not bad. These are also lower volume settings through V30's. as i up the volume i dial the treb and pres back AND mine doesn't have the mods yours does. mine's bone stock other than the bias and retube.


----------



## diesect20022000

StootMonster said:


> I would like to do the mod where you are able to have a footswitchable crunch option...
> 
> - but I'd electrocute myself trying to discharge the voltage and if I survived I'd likely strip something out, gouge something important or something equally disastrous.
> 
> Does anyone on here do mods for people?



Wilder does. I'm pretty sure JCMJMP does too but, i may be wrong.


----------



## jcmjmp

diesect20022000 said:


> Wilder does. I'm pretty sure JCMJMP does too but, i may be wrong.



I do, but I'm in Eastern Canada.


----------



## Stymie13

jcmjmp said:


> Wow. Is that a Lydian OT I see in there?



Why yes, yes it is. And a fine addition to the potency of these wonderful amps I may add. Here's a shot from above.


----------



## Stymie13

jcmjmp said:


> Wow. Is that a Lydian OT I see in there?



This is a shot of a Lydian 3H choke installed. Another excellent upgrade, particularly at volume. Pay no attention to the errant hole under the left side.


----------



## Stymie13

TwinACStacks said:


> Now he needs the Matching PT...
> 
> TWIN




Indeed. There's something out of balance without the matched pair...


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Wish I was closer, Stoot. I am nowhere near Jon or JCM or Joey or Lane's class...I am a newbie in tech (amp wise that is) and the whole modding world....but I have done a few minor things to my DSL100 that made a world of difference in sound. I will add the disclaimer....I AM a degreed Electrical Engineer with over 30 years experience in heavy industry...so I am good at reading schematics and understanding technical things...plus I am a total ASSHOLE when it comes to safe practices. DO NOT muck around inside any electrical equipment ESPECIALLY tube amps which have large filter capacitors because you CAN be killed rather quickly unless you are comfortable with, and qualified to do so. 500 VAC will hurt, can kill, will injure, but usually knocks you loose from it. 500 VDC STOPS the heart instantly.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Chuck there is a Large cement resistor on the Tubeboard of a DSL I believe its 270R 7W R71 clip a test lead to one or both legs grounded through a 10K10W cement resistor to ground. That will drain any residual Voltage. You can also do a test lead from pin 1 or 6 of V1 to chassis without a resistor. The DSL is SUPPOSED to be self Draining, but I always kept one clipped to R71 just in case the bad boys decide to build charge again while I'm poking around. BTW R71 is the insertion point for a choke, if You decide to install one at some point.

 TWIN


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Twin...I built a cement resistor rig with alligator clips to do just that. 10K 5w...with totally insulated #12AWG leads with 'gator clips.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Gotta 3 milli-henry choke instead of R71 BTW.....made a helluva difference in sound and tone.


----------



## StootMonster

What does a choke do?


----------



## diesect20022000

StootMonster said:


> What does a choke do?



your chicken, what else?


----------



## StootMonster

Hey, now. Don't take your alien thread frustrations out on me in the DSL thread. LOL


----------



## chuckharmonjr

A choke is basically half a transformer ...an iron core with a single set of windings. Acts like a sponge to soak up higher frequency harmonics in an AC circuit...basically a much better part of a filter circuit than just a resistor because it adds reactance.


----------



## diesect20022000

StootMonster said:


> Hey, now. Don't take your alien thread frustrations out on me in the DSL thread. LOL



That's not my thread and i don't think what's "going on" has anything to do with aliens unless they're illegal immigrants.


I actualy don't have much of an opinion on it other than it's odd. I've posed theories but, that's all they are...speculation at best. For all i know it could be light bouncing off of post atmospheric debris. I just like posing theories. I'll talk religion too but, i'm agnostic.


----------



## TwinACStacks

diesect20022000 said:


> your chicken, what else?



Classic.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

chuckharmonjr said:


> Twin...I built a cement resistor rig with alligator clips to do just that. 10K 5w...with totally insulated #12AWG leads with 'gator clips.



Perfect.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

chuckharmonjr said:


> Gotta 3 milli-henry choke instead of R71 BTW.....made a helluva difference in sound and tone.



That's what I used. Mine was from Mercury. They REALLY put that R71 on with a bit of solder, so as I was afraid of lifting the Traces, I just clipped the cement part of it off the legs and soldered my choke wires right to the leg remnants. Didn't look professional but it worked like a Champ.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

chuckharmonjr said:


> Gotta 3 milli-henry choke instead of R71 BTW.....made a helluva difference in sound and tone.



You SERIOUSLY need to change that OT. They are underspeced. Your PT will run noticeably cooler too. Use the Marstran PLEXI Dagnall C1998 Clone it is unbelieveable. The Tone and Firmness of the Bottom end will be night and Day from stock. JCMJMP makes a Hell of a PT if You decide to go this Route. I did even the PT made an incredible difference. Here's some pic's showing all 3:











 TWIN


----------



## 00jett

Twin I have to ask, DSPlexi or your 800? Do you miss the DSL?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

00jett said:


> Twin I have to ask, DSPlexi or your 800? Do you miss the DSL?



$1000 says he does....when and if the DSHell goes i will miss it badly....this thing is like one of my children that i nurtured into the beast of a Sheep that it is


----------



## diesect20022000

Buggs.Crosby said:


> $1000 says he does....when and if the DSHell goes i will miss it badly....this thing is like one of my children that i nurtured into the beast of a Sheep that it is



like the KUNNZ sheep? (nah you're weresheep eats kuntz foir brefast)


----------



## 00jett

> $1000 says he does....when and if the DSHell goes i will miss it badly....this thing is like one of my children that i nurtured into the beast of a Sheep that it is



Ya thats what my money is on too. Im just curious to hear the opinion of some who had ther DSL modded before going to an 800.


----------



## DeLorean

Well, I've just answered the door to the delivery man who had in his hands my new DSL50!

Can I join your club now?


----------



## diesect20022000

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I knew I wasn't a lone petter.:eek2:



nope i do it too. I do more of a pat than a pet though.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DeLorean said:


> Well, I've just answered the door to the delivery man who had in his hands my new DSL50!
> 
> Can I join your club now?



Awesome!


----------



## TwinACStacks

00jett said:


> Twin I have to ask, DSPlexi or your 800? Do you miss the DSL?



The 800 is getting there. Yes, I miss the DSL... If You follow The Joey mods exactly, (except for a couple value changes that I couldn't repost on the sticky), It turns the DSL into something entirely different, and it's for the better.

The Best Part is I have the recipe in "my documents" on my computer to re-create it at will.

I'm expecting Great things from this 800 once I get all the parts. It's taking longer and much more experimentation then I thought it would, for such a simple circuit.

I also miss My '76 Ampeg V4.... *sniff*

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

diesect20022000 said:


> like the KUNNZ sheep? (nah you're weresheep eats kuntz foir brefast)



No, I'm a Werecow:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqmtQR6MA-0]YouTube - I'm A Werecow[/ame]

 TWIN


----------



## DeLorean

Oh man, I can't stop touching it, it feels so good!!! 

I love my new amp!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Have you plugged it in?

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

You guys have got me wanting to look into the DSL's ......I tried a 100w at a music store once and I think the bias was screwed on it .......I need to try one again because I think I would like it for the heavy music I play if it's set up right......I like cranking the bias on my amps and this amp should sound great if I do that to the DSL........I'm going to be looking into one because of my friends opinions of them on this forum.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have no doubt that you would like the DSL setup the way you want. There is an insane amount of gain and it doesn't get mushy or whatever the term is for it.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Michael RT said:


> You guys have got me wanting to look into the DSL's ......I tried a 100w at a music store once and I think the bias was screwed on it .......I need to try one again because I think I would like it for the heavy music I play if it's set up right......I like cranking the bias on my amps and this amp should sound great if I do that to the DSL........I'm going to be looking into one because of my friends opinions of them on this forum.



should have bought mine when it was for sale......$725 fully upgraded was a steal


----------



## Codyjohns

DSL100 Dude said:


> I have no doubt that you would like the DSL setup the way you want. There is an insane amount of gain and it doesn't get mushy or whatever the term is for it.



Yah I'm going to try another one ........I'm hoping to try one at one of my rehearsals. ....one of the music stores I shop at would probably let me use one for a night.


----------



## Codyjohns

Buggs.Crosby said:


> should have bought mine when it was for sale......$725 fully upgraded was a steal



What are you using now???


----------



## joemarshalljmp

When I walk into my music room and turn on the light and see my collection I take a deep breath, and when I'm done pissing off the neighbors before I turn out the light I look back and take another deep breath, as if I hate to leave.



[/IMG]


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Michael RT said:


> What are you using now???



the very same DSHell.....i wound up selling some other stuff off before someone had a chance to buy it


----------



## joemarshalljmp

I do miss the JMP-1


----------



## Codyjohns

Buggs.Crosby said:


> the very same DSHell.....i wound up selling some other stuff off before someone had a chance to buy it



My very good friend Twin has convinced me that the DSL's are great amp heads so I'm wanting to look into get one ......the prices are great for a used one so I'm seriously going to look into one.  you can never have to many Marshall's.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> My very good friend Twin has convinced me that the DSL's are great amp heads so I'm wanting to look into get one ......the prices are great for a used one so I'm seriously going to look into one.  you can never have to many Marshall's.



R/T, Although they are great stock, We can Mod that Fucker into something that's in a whole different building.... I own the recipe. 

BTW: I prefer the Older ones, faults and all. The PCB Boards are heavier the first few Years.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> R/T, Although they are great stock, We can Mod that Fucker into something that's in a whole different building.... I own the recipe.
> 
> BTW: I prefer the Older ones, faults and all. The PCB Boards are heavier the first few Years.
> 
> TWIN



So 97's and 98's would be the one's to look at.........cool thanks Twin.


----------



## jcmjmp

Michael RT said:


> So 97's and 98's would be the one's to look at.........cool thanks Twin.



Mine's a '97 and its been going strong ever since the 1st day I got it.


----------



## Codyjohns

This one catch my eye. 

Marshall DSL100 (Dual Super Lead) JCM 2000 Head - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Go for it dude!


----------



## joemarshalljmp

Is 99 an o.k. year or is that when they changed, thats the one I have.
'




[/IMG]


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Gary???????


----------



## thrawn86

_A note to all Conspiracy members:_

I have chosen DSL100 Dude to begin managing the DSL Conspiracy. Details should be completed within the week. Fitting, seeing as how the group has reached 100 members. 

I feel that a 100/50w owner is a better representative for the group, and thus I will bow out at this time. Please continue to support him in his endeavors. Thank you.


----------



## Uncle Beef

God i love my DSL50. I get a lot of compliments on the tone of the amp, and since i modded it a little bit it sounds even better. I still cant believe i waited so long to get a marshall. try one out RT, one thats been setup halfway decently and play it at a good volume so you get proper tone out of it.


----------



## Codyjohns

Uncle Beef said:


> God i love my DSL50. I get a lot of compliments on the tone of the amp, and since i modded it a little bit it sounds even better. I still cant believe i waited so long to get a marshall. try one out RT, one thats been setup halfway decently and play it at a good volume so you get proper tone out of it.



I'm thinking at the end of this month I may grab a used one if the price is right.....they are going for around $600 for a 100w which is a good price and leaves money left over for modding.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

I am intrested in a DSL, however I'd like to know the problem area's so that any issues can be resolved or prevented before taking the amp out on the road.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

TheLoudness!! said:


> I am intrested in a DSL, however I'd like to know the problem area's so that any issues can be resolved or prevented before taking the amp out on the road.



the only issue would be the 4/8/16ohm issue.....but that is only an issue if you use the 4 or 8ohm jacks....just running the 16ohm and your fine


----------



## tonefreak

like me. currently only running one 16ohm cab into one 16 ohm jack, no problems to report

now when I get another cab, I will perform the mod to fix the problem, and there simply won't be a problem!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have considered fixing it too. I reckon if I get a B cab I will but I am in the same boat for now. 16 is all I'm using.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

i use just the 16ohm only like most users........here is another dumb tip....if you gig with it........take the two red nuts off of the 4/8ohm jacks....take the black 16ohm nut off of the cab and replace it with one of the red ones....then do the same on the input jack and black out the 4/8's.......helps avoid mistakes!


----------



## diesect20022000

I got my rect-o-verb dialed in to sound like my usual setup with my DSL. VERY happy about that since she's in the shop


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Any other issues??


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

TheLoudness!! said:


> Any other issues??



Nope!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

take the tones you know....throw in the Drunken Irishman....and add this layout to control it.....should this have been the DSL Marshall manufactured? (not sure if this pic will show up)


----------



## 00jett

Thats quite the undertaking! Do you have a projected finish date?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

start date wont be until tax time most likely....it will require another DSL......DSHell stays like it is as i have way to much time into it.....in reality all i need is a tube board.....got any spares?......LOL


----------



## jcmjmp

Buggs.Crosby said:


> start date wont be until tax time most likely....it will require another DSL......DSHell stays like it is as i have way to much time into it.....in reality all i need is a tube board.....got any spares?......LOL



I know someone that could sell you a used (but good) tube board.


----------



## 00jett

> start date wont be until tax time most likely....it will require another DSL......DSHell stays like it is as i have way to much time into it.....in reality all i need is a tube board.....got any spares?......LOL



Ha nope not me. What would it cost for a new one from marshall? Sounds cool!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

jcmjmp said:


> I know someone that could sell you a used (but good) tube board.



You maybe....LOL....let me know though...it really is the only part i would need from the DSL.......wonder what i will do for trannies?......HMMMMMMM


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DSL RULEZ!!!!

That is all.


----------



## diesect20022000

Buggs.Crosby said:


> You maybe....LOL....let me know though...it really is the only part i would need from the DSL.......wonder what i will do for trannies?......HMMMMMMM







would a couple of these work?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

AAAGGGGHHHHHHHH!!! MY EYES!!!!! THEIR BURNING!!!!!!!


Dude, that is SOOOOOO wrong!!!


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Are these EL34 amps??


----------



## diesect20022000

yep EL34's. Hey Paul, what NOS preamp valves would you recomend? Thanks!


----------



## thrawn86

I responded in the other thread.


----------



## diesect20022000

okay thanks. I couldn't remember which thread it was but, i'll find it.


----------



## thrawn86

Sorry! 
http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/20253-retubed-my-1990-2501-today-all-usa-nos.html


----------



## diesect20022000

oh thanks man! I had just found it. I'm going to make a note in my guitar amp and tech info folder i have. storing up info on tone tips,tech tips,mods,tubes and so fourth in there.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Quick question for you fellas.

Has anyone have experience on the DSL201? Marshall dumped it at some point but I have a chance to pick one up so I thought I would ask the group about any issues or such.

Thanks.


----------



## thrawn86

I never played one, but they're similar to the 401. Just has two EL-84's instead of four. You've heard mine w/NOS; there is much potential to be had.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

*DSL FTW!!!!*

That is all.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Dude...ok its a combo...they had some heat and vibration issues yes....but still...ITS A DSL!....'Nuff said!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6100 ftw!


----------



## thrawn86

6100 *F*or *T*he *W*astebasket!


----------



## thrawn86

Aw shucks. I advised some poor sole on the Marshall Amp Guide sticky to get a 6100. But then again, it was either that or a couple of 900's. Lesser of two evils.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The 201 didn't work out for me. Another fella offered a better deal.

LH, you selling me that extra 6100 of yours?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> The 201 didn't work out for me. Another fella offered a better deal.
> 
> LH, you selling me that extra 6100 of yours?



Not a chance bro.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> 6100 *F*or *T*he *W*astebasket!



 hardly. You know as well as I do:eek2:


----------



## drriff

thrawn86 said:


> Aw shucks. I advised some poor sole on the Marshall Amp Guide sticky to get a 6100. But then again, it was either that or a couple of 900's. Lesser of two evils.



Or the evil of two lessers.


----------



## StootMonster

Buggs, The pic that you posted with the relabled knobs - Is that part of the Drunken Irishman mod or is that something that you're working on now?

I love the sound of my DSL, but I get frustrated with the fact that even though I can roll back my guitar volume and get a good clean tone, it's nowhere near as good as the clean tone on the clean channel. I wish I was able to make it foot-switchable.

Why can't Marshall have a 4 switch footswitch for this amp? WHY WHY WHY?!!!


----------



## thrawn86

I believe there is a member here on the Forum that has a mod that addresses that. Search for DSL Clean/Crunch Footswitch At Last! or something like that. een7gr is his user name IIRC.


----------



## StootMonster

Found it


http://www.marshallforum.com/workbench/8904-marshall-dsl-50-100-clean-crunch-footswitch-last.html


----------



## thrawn86

Is that what you're talking about needing?


----------



## StootMonster

Exactly what I was talking about. I pm'd the guy. GENIUS! He just got a batch of boards in the other day so he's back in production! 

The good thing is, the house I just moved into; my new neighbor is an electrical engineer... so I can probably talk him into reading the thread and doing the mod for free. he's a great guy. I just have to buy a new footswitch when I get the mod in...


----------



## thrawn86

Cool. Glad it will work out for ya Stoot.


----------



## StootMonster

So what cabs are you guys using with your dsl's?

I'm running it through an AVT412XA.


----------



## thrawn86

Still using my 1960 B with 75's. Hope to build a Greenback cab in the near future.


----------



## StootMonster

What's so great about the greenbacks? I've heard a few people singing their praises.


----------



## thrawn86

It's either those or some V30's, or maybe two of each. I like a lot of the Greenback clips I've heard.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

My 1960A is loaded with the usual 75's. Go figure I am one of the few fellas that actually like them.

My other 4x12 has VERY WELL AGED Sheffields (sp?) in it. They sound great.

The Greenbacks are just a classic Marshall speaker. They are really warm, strong in the mids, and are quick to breakup since they are rated at 25 watts. A 1960TV is on my wish list but most likely I will have to hold out on that for a while.


----------



## thrawn86

I like my 75's as well. They sound good for high gain stuff and they still clean up well.

I think one of the big misconceptions of 75's is that they are only good for 'scooped' sounds. While they are indeed scooped a bit, when you compensate by using more mids (mine are always at or near full) they sound terrific.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Right on man. I tend to run my mid higher on the EQ compared to everything else.

Heck, band setting for gigs recently I think has been:
Presence = 5-6
Treble = 0-2
Middle = 6-9
Bass = 2-5

My last gig I am pretty sure we boosted the bass a bit more than usual. I tend to like to cut my treble and bass so I don't bleed in with the bass and cymbols.


----------



## StootMonster

I tell you, I have a Les Paul studio with a .47 capacitor in the neck. I have to keep the bass on the DSL at around 4 or else my whole music room reverberates when I play on the low E string at about the 5th fret on up.

The good thing, though, I play in a band that is a trio - So the more well rounded my sound is, the better the band is going to sound. Not to mention that my bass player doesn't play a traditional bass. He switches between a baritone guitar and a Schecter Hellcat VI, so his range is very versatile. I don't have to worry about our freqs bleeding together.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

We are a standard 80's dual guitar band. 

The Bass is heavy, the drums are heavy... just like what you would expect.
Because of that I had to learn to adjust my EQ to not bleed in so much and also punch that midrange where I need to be. 

Now in my other band, I am the lone gunman on the gitfiddle so I tend to get a bit more rounded sound with them. Of course I have been using my Class 5 for a while now so I don't remember what I set the DSL at. I think I just set everything at 5 and then rolled down the treble and adjusted everything else as needed.


----------



## diesect20022000

greenies are smooth and chimey and syrup thick. great speakers.for me it would be greenies and english made V30's in an X pattern. right now i have two cabs with the english V30's and those compared to the new chinese variant are like night and day to me. i've played on several of the newer mesa cabs with the chinese (and the newer marshalls) and they're much harsher and almost processed sounding...grainy. the other ones just sound more organic,also smoother and fatter. I had a guy come over that uses the new V30's too and he wanted to buy my cabs something fierce. See, i'd trade the cabs for Marshall cabs but, my V30's are coming out and coming with me if i sell the cabs,lol.


----------



## StootMonster

Why would it sound different mounted in an x?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have never understood the X thing either. I would think it would make no difference whether you go X, side by side, up and down... whatever.

Maybe someone could jump in and edumacate us on the matter.


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> I have never understood the X thing either. I would think it would make no difference whether you go X, side by side, up and down... whatever.
> 
> Maybe someone could jump in and edumacate us on the matter.



I think this logic makes more sense in an A-style cab where half of your speakers are pointing towards your ears.

The X-pattern will blend the sounds of the two speakers better than 2 on top, 2 on the bottom for example.


----------



## StootMonster

I think people invent ways to be different and call it better sound. LOL


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Good call.


----------



## diesect20022000

I have an angled cab and it's suits me better. it's personal preference. I'd take a combination of the two either way. as far as the difference in V30's, i'm not the only person that noticed this and this is without the people KNOWING there's anything different in their design or manufacturing when they mention this tonal difference (besides myself but, that's HOW i found out was the tonal dif).
I noticed my cabs speakers sounded a lot different than my previous mesa cabs of the same designs (i've owned several of the 4x12 and 2x12's) so i looked up the speakers and they're all "vintage 30's" except my old cabs were 120w and 240 w where as the new ones are 140 and 280. So, i popped the backs off as well and took note(and pix) of the V30's in these and they are actualy the english made variants. the V30's in my old cabs were Chinese made V30's. Same with all these other cats that have tried my cabs. they always have the C types i've noticed and they always prefer my cabs as well even though they're the same cabs with the "same" speakers. same with the greenies. the new ones are 25 w (the opposite in wattge range here from the V302) and the English made are 20 watts. I'm sure there are variations in materials used and build quality as well but, i haven't dug that deep yet. I just noticed a tonal,wattage and LABELING difference after hearing the dif and other people pointing out they sound "so much better than my mesa cabs".


----------



## diesect20022000

StootMonster said:


> I think people invent ways to be different and call it better sound. LOL



mhmm...so it doesn't matter which amps we use at all then by that logic. all us DSL users in here...lets go buy some Crates since it's all in our heads. I can't wait to hear my new Crate DSL150.


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## StootMonster

Yep. I just bought my Crate DSL150 today!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

What the heck.

Sign me up dude.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Im running 8 G12M-70's between my two cabs and I love 'em. Doesnt seem to matter too much whether I carry one or both....they sound great...but together...especially when I get the mains up above 5 or so...peal paint off the wall and make ya grin about it


----------



## diesect20022000

yeah i was just busting stoots balls. For the most part i agree, it's not really as much in the subtleties for anyone but, the player and the trained ear. Players do notice them though, as my english V30's are a case in point but, the casual listener won't know the difference.


----------



## thrawn86

Who cares about the casual listener? I care about what I hear.


----------



## diesect20022000

StootMonster said:


> Yep. I just bought my Crate DSL150 today!



me too, i'm getting some NOS mil spec titanium encased gold plated 6l34-77's and some nos 24 karat gold pinned platinum heater 12axut7's for it. I'm going to have to mod the poweramp for more butt and the preamp for more cock&balls too tho.
I may install a mullet in the head unit as well to give it more kick.
I ordered mine from the "banana hammoc republic".


----------



## thrawn86

Just wanted to post this here........it's old, but way cool:



Adwex said:


> I have a 900...granted, not the SLX, so I don't know how that particular model would compare, but _I'd take a DSL over my 900 any friggin' day of the week._
> Adam



DSL's Rock. Happy Saturday, earthlings.


----------



## diesect20022000

thrawn86 said:


> Who cares about the casual listener? I care about what I hear.



Yeah that's how i feel too. If i don't like it it's less than inspiring to play. Stoots point is valid though. there are 500 OD pedals with the same circuits out there in all different price ranges and claims but, sound near if not identicle. I also like some NOS tubes. I don't like Crates though. I think the X pattern osunds best for my angled 4x12 but, side by side would sound nearly the same. top to bottom would be weird though.


----------



## StootMonster

I installed a 5 inch lift with a progressive suspension, so when I dig down low from the mids, I don't scrape. It really messes up the Tolex.





All kidding aside, I have my own preferences. Strings for example. I've been using GHS Boomers for about 10 years or more. I understand the personal preference and how that trumps the casual listener. I want my sound to be pleasing to MY ear. That will inspire me to be more creative when I'm happy with what I hear. 

BUT

I'm not going to go through and replace all parts on my guitar with custom stuff and mod everything on my amp - I get a great sound already, I have better things to spend my cash on (for example, my mob of kids and my wife).


----------



## thrawn86

+1000 Stoot!


----------



## diesect20022000

thrawn86 said:


> +1000 Stoot!



2nded.

yeah my DSL is stock other than tubes and the ground mod and i hear no reason to mod it. doesn't mean i never will but, yeah my kid wants a guitar so that's where it's at right now.


----------



## fastandbulbis

my '68 plexi smells like an old barn when she's warm! i also touch my DSL with fondness!


----------



## thrawn86

Awesome. Welcome aboard the Marshall Train.


----------



## diesect20022000

nice! Welcome homie!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

fastandbulbis said:


> my '68 plexi smells like an old barn when she's warm! i also touch my DSL with fondness!



That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!!! Heck Yeah!!!!   

Welcome to the Conspiracy.


----------



## StootMonster

DSL for president


----------



## tonefreak

StootMonster said:


> DSL for president



i'd vote!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yup! Good plan.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Tacos FTW!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Tacos!!!!!!


----------



## diesect20022000

TACO's!mmmmmmmmm.....fat


----------



## StootMonster

So, I'm playing at band practice tonight and I'm just standing there picking different variations of the D major chord (nothing too fancy) and I'm thinking, "wow, this DSL is amazing" I love how that thing sounds. I just has that creamy sustain when it's clean as well as when it's distorted. 

I LOVE IT!!

Can't say I'll never have another amp, but I'll probably always have a DSL.


----------



## diesect20022000

StootMonster said:


> So, I'm playing at band practice tonight and I'm just standing there picking different variations of the D major chord (nothing too fancy) and I'm thinking, "wow, this DSL is amazing" I love how that thing sounds. I just has that creamy sustain when it's clean as well as when it's distorted.
> 
> I LOVE IT!!
> 
> Can't say I'll never have another amp, but I'll probably always have a DSL.



yeah that's my sentiments as well man. i will have HUNDREDS of amps just because it's my obsession but, my centerpiece is the dsl. i just wish it were made a little tougher but, nothing's perfect. the distortion is much creamier than my other amps but, still packs punch and bite enough too. my mesa has more thump and a tougher tone but, that distortions not as creamy and organic...very nice though. the 5150's just a shred machine/bruiser. dsl does it all with a smile.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

There is a bit of a fad to trash DSLs. I have read and heard so many it is sick but the truth is that the DSL is Marshall's best selling amp ever. I really don't have time for guys calling them kids amps or "Guitar Center" specials. They are a solid product with great tone and have made their spot in the Marshall kingdom.

I still love my DSL and yeah I would not give it up.


----------



## StootMonster

I don't know if I posted this here already, but this demo of the DSL is what convinced me that the versatility that I need in an amp is what the DSL is all about.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2XB0W26ycw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6jxTChhD7w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## StootMonster

(lol, my original attempt at posting this, I posted two MG50 vids. I should pay more attention!)


----------



## thrawn86

D'oh! MG's? We only allow MGD's in here!


----------



## 80s dude

I've been playing pedal steel since the early '90s (not super awesomely, but still...), and I had the damnedest time finding an amp that I liked with it. Fender SF & BF amps truly don't cut it, though you might think they would. The best of my Fenders for steel is the '62 (brown) Pro, with its 15" speaker- not too bad. But earlier this year, on a lark, I tried it thru my DSL's clean channel, and damn if it didn't sound fantastic! Good thing; 'cause I needed it for a recording sesh.


----------



## StootMonster

80s dude said:


> I've been playing pedal steel since the early '90s (not super awesomely, but still...), and I had the damnedest time finding an amp that I liked with it. Fender SF & BF amps truly don't cut it, though you might think they would. The best of my Fenders for steel is the '62 (brown) Pro, with its 15" speaker- not too bad. But earlier this year, on a lark, I tried it thru my DSL's clean channel, and damn if it didn't sound fantastic! Good thing; 'cause I needed it for a recording sesh.



This made me smile.


----------



## StootMonster

So I was reading somewhere in another thread about a mod on the dsl because of running through an 8 ohm cab instead of a 16? 

What's that all about? I am running through an 8 ohm cab through the 8 ohm jack.


----------



## thrawn86

I think it has to do with a grounding issue on the jacks.....beyond that, I am not in the know. I don't have a 50/100 and I believe those are the heads with that problem.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

If you haven't been using your 16ohm jack then you are most likely ok. If you are concerned, it is a very simple fix from what the fellas have discussed. I only use my 16ohm jack so I have not done the fix.

Short version is just solder a lead from the ground of the 16ohm jack to the 4/8ohm jack and your good.

The Workbench section has several discussions on this.


----------



## StootMonster

OK guys, I played a gig at this Biker Church in Hickory, NC this weekend. The DSL performed outstanding! As did the Les Paul! Here is a song (it's an original) and I think you can all hear the bark and growl of that beautiful combination...

Don't mind the occasional out of key singing and occasional off note. That is all. Carry on.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKni5AXzvtw]YouTube - Luke 23:34[/ame]

If you're wondering, my bass player is actually playing a Schechter Hellcat VI. It's a pretty cool bass. If you've never seen or heard of em' look it up on youtube.


----------



## StootMonster

By the way, the setting that I've gotten real friendly with is the Super duper red channel with gain down on about 1.5 and the volume on about 4.5 or so. Gives me the balls, bark and sustain I want and without all the gain and saturated fuzz. I like to hear everything I play. I can also roll back and enjoy a mostly clean tone.


----------



## Gtarzan81

StootMonster said:


> OK guys, I played a gig at this Biker Church in Hickory, NC this weekend. The DSL performed outstanding! As did the Les Paul! Here is a song (it's an original) and I think you can all hear the bark and growl of that beautiful combination...
> 
> Don't mind the occasional out of key singing and occasional off note. That is all. Carry on.
> 
> YouTube - Luke 23:34
> 
> If you're wondering, my bass player is actually playing a Schechter Hellcat VI. It's a pretty cool bass. If you've never seen or heard of em' look it up on youtube.



Great work sir! Good to see a biker church. We have cowboy churches here in the Dallas area, no joke. Good to see the good news brought to those other than those most churches aim to hit. 

I'm getting a bike soon and can use the advice, if your so inclined.


----------



## StootMonster

We'd likely get censored on the open forum talking about God, so if you want to PM me, I've been involved in a few biker ministries, just give me a shout.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

I posted this on a previous topic about dsl tone.

Just cover stuff but with the exception of a diamond compressor for some extra uphmm it's straight Lester into DSL 100

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYmKm4tqSj8]YouTube - DSL Tone Clips[/ame]


----------



## rockgod212

hey dsl users ill join this conspiracy club....

i just got done doing some joey mods and a few others to my dsl and it will rip your head off now...sounds freaking amazing......


----------



## StootMonster

Wewt! Nice to have ya!


----------



## thrawn86

NIce. DSL's rock super well. Glad to have you.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

rockgod212 said:


> hey dsl users ill join this conspiracy club....
> 
> i just got done doing some joey mods and a few others to my dsl and it will rip your head off now...sounds freaking amazing......



Welcome to the Conspiracy! All kinds of great info in the Joey Mod section. Rock on!


----------



## StootMonster

So I hooked my DSL up in stereo with my MG250 DFX using my univibe and the delay on the MG... sounds pretty cool. I'm going to try it out during band rehearsal tomorrow and maybe use it during a gig if it works good.


----------



## thrawn86

I want an ABY pedal to run my guitar into two amps into my cab. Should be cool.


----------



## StootMonster

So I played a New Years Eve show last night, and the strangest thing happened... my sustain sucked. I have no idea why. The notes weren't decaying into the singing semi-feedback like they always do... I know this sort of things happens from time to time when you just cannot get the sound you want, but man was it frustrating! Yesterday before I packed up the gear to go to the venue, I was playing through the amp trying to find a good sound and I just couldn't get anything good to come out right. I think my ears are on vacation. 

The video of the show last night came out pretty good, but you can tell easily that the sustain is not there.

Any experience with this?


----------



## thrawn86

I swear it's string related, or temperature related. Either way, the strings on my axe don't seem to feel lively sometimes, usually when it's cold. I think it does the same thing to my speakers sometimes.

Maybe it's just me playing tricks on my mind. Again.


----------



## StootMonster

I do need to change my strings, maybe you're right. I was debating on doing it yesterday, but I decided against it.


----------



## thrawn86

Tough one there. Y'know, when you get em broke in good, and you don't want to change them and start all over from scratch, especially with a show the same day. I try to change them in advance when I know I'll be playing for someone.....although I don't really play for anyone!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

StootMonster said:


> I do need to change my strings, maybe you're right. I was debating on doing it yesterday, but I decided against it.



I change mine a few hours before a gig. Believe me, by the end of the gig, their overly broken in and I change them again lol


----------



## StootMonster

Hopefully it's just strings.

We'll see.


----------



## StootMonster

So here is a clip from the new years show where my amp wasn't sustaining like normal... You can see about halfway through, I turn around and turn the amp up in an attempt to hopefully get more sustain with more volume... sort of worked. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYp6rEiuiRc&feature=player_profilepage[/ame]


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Great tune man! Funky. You should check out a Canadian 3 piece called Wide Mouth Mason. Your amp defenitly sounded thin. 

Was it the camera? Cause it's like there was no bass on it


----------



## StootMonster

yeah I don't know what's up with that. The camera actually captures the sound pretty accurately. I wonder if I left the mid scoop and bass boost out? Now you got me thinking. I usually have those both going since it's a trio, I like to fill in sound where I can get it so we sound fuller.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

not to plug my band, but scroll up a few post and check out my DSL Vid. i NEVER touch the scoop (Poo sound) and i never touch the bass boost . I actually run my eq 3P 7T 7M 6B


----------



## StootMonster

Yeah, man. that's how my stuff usually sounds... Fluid, live, great sound.... it just wasn't there that night.. it sounded different. I struggled with it the entire gig.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

hah go back to your amp and turn those options off  then try it again


----------



## StootMonster

Hopefully I'll get a chance to screw with it today. I'll post back if I figure something out.


----------



## scoobyjr

Just got a DSL 100 today. My first Marshall in 26 years of playing. I got it out of the box and started playing as soon as it got to the house. Awesome!!!! 

I wish I would have got one years ago! 

Rock on DSL users!!!!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Welcome to the Conspiracy Scooby.

DSLs RockK!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey Scooby! Welcome to the conspiracy.

Sounds like you had the same reaction as me with your DSL.


----------



## StootMonster

WELCOME SCOOBY!!!


By the way, fellow conspirators - I ran all my effects through the loop instead of through the front of the amp, and I hooked up my Mesa Boogie V-Twin into the chain... It's back to amazing again. I do a little tap dancing, but it sounds awesome.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

EXCELLENT!

I was planning on trying to play around with my OD pedals in the loop. I normally run my DD-7 in the loop for the few songs I use it on.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

OD in the FX loop?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah, I read about doing it for a MA head. The designer said to set up a SD-1 or something in the classic drive down - level up method and take the preamp signal and hit the power section real hard.
At least for the MA, it has REALLY brought out the beast in the amp. I would like to give it a go on the DSL.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

interesting thought...;let me know how it works


----------



## StootMonster

chuckharmonjr said:


> interesting thought...;let me know how it works



I'll try and get some video thursday at practice. It sounds pretty good.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Sounds weird! But let me know, lol might have to break out the DS1


----------



## Rozman62

I am the proud new father of twins!....DSL100 and DSL50. Seriously I got the DSL 100 a few months ago and it took me about 30 minutes to dial in the sound on my Les Paul...little longer on my strat. I play for 2 bands so I now have a DSL in each rehearsal space. DSL 100 is married to a 1960A cab and the DSL 50 is married to a Hiwatt cab. I can't believe I went DSLess so long. I just got a Maxon 808 overdrive specifically for the strat and it rocks. Also discovered a Steve Miller..ish Fly Like an Eagle strat sound on the green channel with the gain at 3.5-crunch mode. Bought a MXR 10EQ but I find I don't really need it with these rigs. Sure I could use it as a pure boost thru the loop but the 808 handles that...possibilities with these monsters seem endless right now.


----------



## StootMonster

Hook that stuff up in stereo man!!!


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Right on! Stoot is dead on. Get a Chorus or a Delay with a true stereo output and set them puppies side by side....blow ya damned mind with a wall of pure Marshall goodness!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Congrats on 1000 post guys!


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Oh WOW...I didnt even notice....I got tha lucky dawg award...lol


----------



## 6StringMoFo

hahah I never noticed  Was to go to catch up with those 6100 guys but when your Head is equal to an old computer with Windows 3.1, you have a lot to talk about


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6StringMoFo said:


> hahah I never noticed  Was to go to catch up with those 6100 guys but when your Head is equal to an old computer with Windows 3.1, you have a lot to talk about



Leave me alone. Im playing Modern Warfare


----------



## 6StringMoFo

hahah Sorry LH I'm hooked on Gran Tourismo 5 these days


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6StringMoFo said:


> hahah Sorry LH I'm hooked on Gran Tourismo 5 these days



Is it good? I loved the first one but never could get into the others.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

longfxukxnhair said:


> Is it good? I loved the first one but never could get into the others.



It's the best of the series. I mean there are great racing games, but there is only one GT series


----------



## StootMonster

Black Ops (Call of Duty) and UFC 2010 are the only 2 games I play these days.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Rozman62 said:


> I am the proud new father of twins!....DSL100 and DSL50. Seriously I got the DSL 100 a few months ago and it took me about 30 minutes to dial in the sound on my Les Paul...little longer on my strat. I play for 2 bands so I now have a DSL in each rehearsal space. DSL 100 is married to a 1960A cab and the DSL 50 is married to a Hiwatt cab. I can't believe I went DSLess so long. I just got a Maxon 808 overdrive specifically for the strat and it rocks. Also discovered a Steve Miller..ish Fly Like an Eagle strat sound on the green channel with the gain at 3.5-crunch mode. Bought a MXR 10EQ but I find I don't really need it with these rigs. Sure I could use it as a pure boost thru the loop but the 808 handles that...possibilities with these monsters seem endless right now.



Congratulations dude! Two OUTSTANDING AMPS!



StootMonster said:


> Hook that stuff up in stereo man!!!





chuckharmonjr said:


> Right on! Stoot is dead on. Get a Chorus or a Delay with a true stereo output and set them puppies side by side....blow ya damned mind with a wall of pure Marshall goodness!



What they said. I enjoy my DSL - Mesa/Boogie stereo combo but two DSL's should be awesome.



longfxukxnhair said:


> Congrats on 1000 post guys!



WOO HOO!!! We have finally hit post whore status on this thread!!!



chuckharmonjr said:


> Oh WOW...I didnt even notice....I got tha lucky dawg award...lol



Props dude! You are now the official Conspiracy Postwhore! 



longfxukxnhair said:


> Leave me alone. Im playing Modern Warfare



PS3 or 360? Gamertag?



StootMonster said:


> *Black Ops (Call of Duty)* and UFC 2010 are the only 2 games I play these days.



PS3 or 360? Gamertag?


----------



## diesect20022000

Rozman62 said:


> I am the proud new father of twins!....DSL100 and DSL50. Seriously I got the DSL 100 a few months ago and it took me about 30 minutes to dial in the sound on my Les Paul...little longer on my strat. I play for 2 bands so I now have a DSL in each rehearsal space. DSL 100 is married to a 1960A cab and the DSL 50 is married to a Hiwatt cab. I can't believe I went DSLess so long. I just got a Maxon 808 overdrive specifically for the strat and it rocks. Also discovered a Steve Miller..ish Fly Like an Eagle strat sound on the green channel with the gain at 3.5-crunch mode. Bought a MXR 10EQ but I find I don't really need it with these rigs. Sure I could use it as a pure boost thru the loop but the 808 handles that...possibilities with these monsters seem endless right now.



yeah they're effin' great amps aren't they? I have and have had quite a few other hi enders and the tone of the DSL is still my favorite. always sounds good.


----------



## diesect20022000

DSL100 Dude said:


> Congratulations dude! Two OUTSTANDING AMPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they said. I enjoy my DSL - Mesa/Boogie stereo combo but two DSL's should be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> WOO HOO!!! We have finally hit post whore status on this thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Props dude! You are now the official Conspiracy Postwhore!
> 
> 
> 
> PS3 or 360? Gamertag?
> 
> 
> 
> PS3 or 360? Gamertag?



yeah i do the AB/Y with my DSL and my rectoverb. I use them both for rhythm and the DSL for leads usualy. sometimes i reverse that though depending on what i'm playing. If i need a super thick lead i use both and just one for the rhtyhm.


----------



## StootMonster

PS3 or 360? Gamertag?

360

Gamer tag is StootMonster


----------



## Rozman62

Thanks guys. Thinking of getting a Boss DD-6 or 7 for the stereo delay set up. Both amps have a 40 mile seperation between the 2 bands I work out of right now. Oh well ...I guess I will have to get another setup! I truly have gas and cannot stop looking at equipment. Did I mention my shopping list... (Avatar 2x12 cab with greenbacks, American Tele, late '80's SG, Guild 12 string, talk box, various effects, does it ever fucking end people?)


----------



## diesect20022000

Rozman62 said:


> Thanks guys. Thinking of getting a Boss DD-6 or 7 for the stereo delay set up. Both amps have a 40 mile seperation between the 2 bands I work out of right now. Oh well ...I guess I will have to get another setup! I truly have gas and cannot stop looking at equipment. Did I mention my shopping list... (Avatar 2x12 cab with greenbacks, American Tele, late '80's SG, Guild 12 string, talk box, various effects, does it ever fucking end people?)


 got a DD6 for sale. don't know what or how to ship tho but i'd do gift with pay pal or COD. make a reasonable offer.


----------



## guitar76

Just got home with my new purchase. A JCM 900 1960B to match my 1960A with my DSL50 perched on top. Rockin' a full stack now!!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

If you turn the wheels in on both sides it will sit straight!

Congrats dude. I miss my full stack.


----------



## guitar76

DSL100 Dude said:


> If you turn the wheels in on both sides it will sit straight!
> 
> Congrats dude. I miss my full stack.



lol. Yeah I noticed that. I just threw it up there in a hurry.


----------



## diesect20022000

not DSL related but, i just sold my peavey 5150 for cash toward the Cobra I have a grand on it now. Now i need someone to buy my goth SG special.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Rozman62 said:


> Thanks guys. Thinking of getting a Boss DD-6 or 7 for the stereo delay set up. Both amps have a 40 mile seperation between the 2 bands I work out of right now. Oh well ...I guess I will have to get another setup! I truly have gas and cannot stop looking at equipment. Did I mention my shopping list... (Avatar 2x12 cab with greenbacks, American Tele, late '80's SG, Guild 12 string, talk box, various effects, does it ever fucking end people?)



Roz...seriously...theres tons of MG stacks and combos out there real cheap. If you go out of your DSL FX loop for the delay, as you should, feed that into the clean of the MG's input. Now you have your DSL's pre-amp and tone feeding into a solid state power amp which re-creates your DSL tone perfectly with a touch of slap-back delay. It really really works!


----------



## thrawn86

chuckharmonjr said:


> Roz...seriously...theres tons of MG stacks and combos out there real cheap. If you go out of your DSL FX loop for the delay, as you should, feed that into the clean of the MG's input. Now you have your DSL's pre-amp and tone feeding into a solid state power amp which re-creates your DSL tone perfectly with a touch of slap-back delay. It really really works!



Wait wait wait.......is this what you were talking about in another thread? You're just running the Send into another SS amp's input? This really works? If so, I'll try it with my Vox. Do you run the second amp with effects then?


----------



## Rozman62

How about into the clean channel of a Marshall AVT275? Got one of those that I was thinking on selling off.


----------



## StootMonster

LOOK AT THIS!!!! Oh man!

American Musical Supply's Photos - NAMM 2011 | Facebook


----------



## thrawn86

That's a wonderful picture.


----------



## StootMonster

My life just flashed before my eyes...

(I'll try not to sound like Carnada while reliving this story)

I re-arranged my music room the other night. I put my marshall cab on a piano bench and put the DSL on top. That way I don't have to bend over to mess with all the knobs (bad back). I put my guitar rack in front of the speaker till I could find a better spot for it. Today, I'm hooking up all my pedals and trying to reach behind the DSL to plug in the cable to the effects loop out and the head slid off the cab. The cab is a 4x12 but it's slightly smaller than the regular 1960a style. Don't remember the nomenclature, but the feet of my dsl don't fit in the footprint on top of the cab. Anygay, the thing slides right of the front of the cab and me and my bad back grab tightly the monster cable in one hand and the corner of the dsl in the other as the dsl slams down on the headstocks of all my guitars that are sitting so pretty in my rack.

I almost cried. I got up under the dsl enough to lift it up back on the cabinet and checked out the damage...


THE DAMAGE REPORT:

2 out of tune guitars.


I'm a lucky SOB. Guess who just moved the guitar rack and is going to rethink the piano bench technique?

I will give you a hint. His first initial is Sean Damon Stoots.


----------



## Stymie13

The other guitarist in our band upgraded from his VS100 to a DSL last week. Not only does he sound *way* better, I finally got a chance to hear a stock DSL 100 right next to my Joey Mods customized DSL 100. All I can say is WOW! Speakers and tubes aside (we are playing through different cab/speakers) and he's running =C='s while I've got JJ E34L's, the difference is unbelievable. The clarity, punch, and organic tone of my amp is stunning. It is nearly as much of a difference from stock to modded as the difference between his VS100 and DSL. I know that may seem like a stretch, but the VS actually sounds really good for a SS amp. I will try to get some clips up, but the only stuff we've got right now is with his VS100. 

MANKIND 

Confession time: Yes, I defected to a 5150 as my main amp for this band. We'll see if I can stand _not_ playing my DSL.


----------



## StootMonster

I was changing my strings on my Les Paul and the high E broke (the new one) and it was my last set. So rather than string most of the guitar, I just put it back in the case till I get more strings. So I busted out the Epiphone Sheraton II (my backup)... oh my. It sounds so sweet through that DSL. Sometimes I go back and fourth over which one should be my main guitar. Right now, I would definitely take the Sheraton II over the Gibson. It has points alone for style. That thing is a beauty. 

This is the Sheraton II in action... (sorry that I'm always posting videos of me playing, I just like to share tone of great guitars and amps with people - I'm not an ego maniac, I swear)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mXTvP0B7xg]YouTube - Sean Stoots - SRV Cover Pride and Joy[/ame]


----------



## StootMonster

Check this DSL 100 out. If you're into paying extra money for a different cosmetic scheme, this might be for you. It sure does look nice, though.

MARSHALL DSL100SL DSL 100 LIMITED EDITION SILVER DSL100 - eBay (item 220652632520 end time Feb-07-11 10:43:16 PST)


----------



## StootMonster

LOL

Keep dreamin' buddy.

Marshall DSL100 DSL 100 DSL-100, Guitar Tube Amp.NEW - eBay (item 180615858572 end time Feb-21-11 10:51:23 PST)


----------



## DSL100 Dude

StootMonster said:


> Check this DSL 100 out. If you're into paying extra money for a different cosmetic scheme, this might be for you. It sure does look nice, though.
> 
> MARSHALL DSL100SL DSL 100 LIMITED EDITION SILVER DSL100 - eBay (item 220652632520 end time Feb-07-11 10:43:16 PST)



Nice one. That is beautiful.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

StootMonster said:


> LOL
> 
> Keep dreamin' buddy.
> 
> Marshall DSL100 DSL 100 DSL-100, Guitar Tube Amp.NEW - eBay (item 180615858572 end time Feb-21-11 10:51:23 PST)



$1400 and some change for a brand new one is about right. IDK, he may be able to sell it. For those of us in the States there are so many used DSL's right now that it is hard to sell new.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Oh, and Stoot, keep posting the jams. I don't think it is egotistical (sp?) at all. I wish one of our wives or buddy or something would come out and record for us one time. We have no footage at all.


----------



## StootMonster

DSL100 Dude said:


> Oh, and Stoot, keep posting the jams. I don't think it is egotistical (sp?) at all. I wish one of our wives or buddy or something would come out and record for us one time. We have no footage at all.



Get yourself a camera and a tripod and just hit go and play the whole gig. THen you can edit it into songs later, that's pretty much what we do. For a while, the bass player's wife was in charge of it, but she kept screwing everything up. She would always be cutting songs off or starting late, so she got fired from that job! 

Of course, it's a non-issue now since I'm searching for a new band. But thanks for the kind words.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Page friggin 4!!!!!! That sucks!


----------



## thrawn86

What's on page 4 that sucks?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

This topic was! Terrible thing.


----------



## tonefreak

how did we let a page about the greatest Marshall ever get buried that far back?


----------



## thrawn86

I'm not sweating it. No bad blood with the 6100 crowd. We know the DSL's own. And for me.........

4,000 Posts


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, i like the 6100 boys. 


DSL's still better.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Congrats on hitting 4K! I reckon I will be there in a bit.

Y'all know the DSL is all that. And we are getting more users every day!


----------



## thrawn86

Hey Dude, we need a new pic for the Conspiracy. The stock 401 I had on there wasn't cutting it.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

ok...remind me..how do I post pics?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The easiest way is to use your photobucket or whatever account.

copy the url and add the img tags to it. You can also paste the url in to the insert image link at the top of the text window and it will add the img tags for you.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Temp pic up. I will see what I can come up with better when the weather breaks.


----------



## diesect20022000

tonefreak said:


> yeah, i like the 6100 boys.
> 
> 
> DSL's still better.


 werd.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I do love me some DSL!

What the heck happened to Buggs? I miss him and the D S helL Sheep!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Any of you guys do the Joey mods? If so I'd like to hear some decent clips.

Before and after would be awesome too!!

This is my current DSL. As you can see, I get a lot of extra umph just by throwing a compressor in front.

Can they seriously sound better than this?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYmKm4tqSj8]YouTube - DSL Tone Clips[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cm8Xjm8Bj88[/ame]


----------



## diesect20022000

DSL100 Dude said:


> I do love me some DSL!
> 
> What the heck happened to Buggs? I miss him and the D S helL Sheep!


 I'm not sure as to his reasoning exactly but, he left because he didn't like the way something went down. it was of his own volition i am pretty sure. i liked him too. he was hilarious. he poked at everyone like i do but, i think more people took it personaly from him than here...i also let people know i'm joking most of the time but, i don't know, i thought he was a cool dude personaly so i don't really know what the actual deal was other than he chose to leave.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Bummer. He was pretty funny with the jabs. There are .some fellas that get way to personal on here.

Stoot, I don't think it gets much better dude.


----------



## StootMonster

6StringMoFo said:


> Any of you guys do the Joey mods? If so I'd like to hear some decent clips.
> 
> Before and after would be awesome too!!
> 
> This is my current DSL. As you can see, I get a lot of extra umph just by throwing a compressor in front.
> 
> Can they seriously sound better than this?
> 
> YouTube - DSL Tone Clips
> 
> YouTube - Clips from The Mex Pub Jan 22



I still can't get over how crisp that last video is.


----------



## DBi5

StootMonster said:


> I still can't get over how crisp that last video is.



+1 Stoot.

What was used to film that - MoFo?


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Panasonic TM700.

You should see the original!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

So none of you have modded your DSL? I don't mean TXs, I mean Circuit mods


----------



## diesect20022000

no mine's stock save t0obzes and the ground mod.


----------



## StootMonster

Mine has JJ's. That's about as modded as mine gets.


----------



## RiverRatt

Same with me. All NOS preamp tubes and a pair of RFT EL34s are all the mods I need.


----------



## thrawn86

We all know what Buggs would have said.............DSHell's don't need no stinking pedals!
lol.

But NOS tubes are nice, and an eventual transformer overhaul will also rock.


----------



## diesect20022000

i was thinking about doing some mods finaly. i love the dsl...a lot actualy...unbeatable for it's price but, tighter low end (taking some out of the front maybe?) a bit more gain on the green side and better trannies would do me perfect.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

diesect20022000 said:


> i was thinking about doing some mods finaly. i love the dsl...a lot actualy...unbeatable for it's price but, tighter low end (taking some out of the front maybe?) a bit more gain on the green side and better trannies would do me perfect.



OT and choke upgrade would help tighten the low end, as for more gain on the green side, try using a compressor, it takes the crunch well into ACDC land


----------



## thrawn86

Dime it. Or get high gain preamp tubes. I still don't dime mine, and my Green channel breaks up pretty good. Of course, I've got EL84's, so that helps too.


----------



## 90LBWrench

just joined the group. Picking up a DSL 50 and JCM 800 straight cab to go along with my JCM 900 slant Friday morning.  First Marshall for me!


----------



## thrawn86

Right on! DSL's rock. Pics when you get it or it's a Fender.


----------



## 90LBWrench

I'll post pics of me petting it as I walk by


----------



## 80s dude

6StringMoFo said:


> So none of you have modded your DSL? I don't mean TXs, I mean Circuit mods



Just the C12 mod, here. 100pF, so the treble & bass of the Red channel match up with the Green channel.

Rant time- I don't see what the big fucking deal is about making little mods to amps. It's a FAR bigger project & more labor intensive affair to change out pickups (especially if you're changing out the entire wiring harness), yet no one says, "oh, the guitar sucks if you have to mod it," like they do about amps here. MANY folks change out their pups, including in high end models (or maybe all those Les Paul Reissues just suck). So WTF? Rant over.


----------



## StootMonster

80s dude said:


> Just the C12 mod, here. 100pF, so the treble & bass of the Red channel match up with the Green channel.
> 
> Rant time- I don't see what the big fucking deal is about making little mods to amps. It's a FAR bigger project & more labor intensive affair to change out pickups (especially if you're changing out the entire wiring harness), yet no one says, "oh, the guitar sucks if you have to mod it," like they do about amps here. MANY folks change out their pups, including in high end models (or maybe all those Les Paul Reissues just suck). So WTF? Rant over.



That's just crazy talk.

Nah, seriously, though, I haven't modded mine because I'm happy with the sound of it. I'm still trying to dial in "the sound", but I love the over all sound of the amp. 

Only thing I don't like is the crazy bass reverberations, although playing live in a trio, that helped fatten up my sound. It's just playing it at home that I run into that actually bugging me. I can't bring myself to using my practice amp. I love the DSL too much.


----------



## diesel king

I've been posting here for a few months and this is my first post in this thread! I feel ashamed to say the least.. I love my DSL.. heres some pics 











I mainly use mine on the red channel lead 1 for my band.. and it DESTROYS!


----------



## thrawn86

Cool. Good to have you in the Conspiracy.


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

6StringMoFo said:


> Any of you guys do the Joey mods? If so I'd like to hear some decent clips.
> 
> Before and after would be awesome too!!
> 
> This is my current DSL. As you can see, I get a lot of extra umph just by throwing a compressor in front.
> 
> Can they seriously sound better than this?
> 
> YouTube - DSL Tone Clips
> 
> YouTube - Clips from The Mex Pub Jan 22



You play Hip numbers!   

I heard Courage and Little bones in there at places! Sounds good.


----------



## Rahlstin

OT and choke tighten up the bottom end alot-and I mean alot. Almost too much. Stiffens might be another word. Im still trying to find a good tone since installing the OT. Preamp tube changes apprear to make a bigger difference now than with the original OT. What was once a subtle change, now is alot more noticeable to ear.


----------



## StootMonster

Rahlstin said:


> OT and choke tighten up the bottom end alot-and I mean alot. Almost too much. Stiffens might be another word. Im still trying to find a good tone since installing the OT. Preamp tube changes apprear to make a bigger difference now than with the original OT. What was once a subtle change, now is alot more noticeable to ear.



Stiffens it too much?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

for anyone interested in learning more about what is really happening please join. Articles that you wont get in MSM

http://www.marshallforum.com/groups/25-anti-nwo.html


----------



## thrawn86

StootMonster said:


> Stiffens it too much?


----------



## Rahlstin

StootMonster said:


> Stiffens it too much?


 
Right now thats my view. Im still playing with it of course. I have a show March 12 so Ill see how it goes - at a place ive used it many times prior. Does a OT need some time on it to work best - like a break in period - and do they alter the tone as they are used? im sure hopeing so lol.


----------



## StootMonster

longfxukxnhair said:


> for anyone interested in learning more about what is really happening please join. Articles that you wont get in MSM
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/groups/25-anti-nwo.html



No offense man, but people who drink that kool-aid go around being paranoid all their life. And whether it's correct or not, there's not a single thing you can do about it except maybe bring more people into a paranoid lifestyle.

No thanks.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

For the record, I was asking about mods not because I want to mod mine, I just want to hear clips! I love the sound of my DSL, but there is an entire thread about mods and not one clip!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

StootMonster said:


> No offense man, but people who drink that kool-aid go around being paranoid all their life. And whether it's correct or not, there's not a single thing you can do about it except maybe bring more people into a paranoid lifestyle.
> 
> No thanks.



All I know is if the end comes and we turn into a scene from Mad Max, I'll feed people to my dog cause she's cool!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

StootMonster said:


> No offense man, but people who drink that kool-aid go around being paranoid all their life. And whether it's correct or not, there's not a single thing you can do about it except maybe bring more people into a paranoid lifestyle.
> 
> No thanks.



And if what I believe is true then your thinking is allowing it to continue. Im not talking black helicopters and such. Im talking about the systematic destruction and theft of America. I cant speak about other countries. But I can speak about America. No need for you to join. Im not looking for followers. Just looking for people who know something is rotten in the state of Denmark. I want to do what I can to leave a better country for my kids. Education is where it starts. 

If your not interested, cool. But I am not a paranoid individual. Its comments like yours that helps to prevent people from asking the real questions. For those who arent concerned that in Oct 2008 America was threatened with martial law if "they" didnt get their bail out I guess you are better off. Or are you.

Im not here to start a fight or lecture. Just spreading the word. If its not your thing then cool. But maybe some are interested. 

Maybe Wisconsin is the beginning of things to come. Seems there are many uprisings across the world right now.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Feeling Supersonic said:


> You play Hip numbers!
> 
> I heard Courage and Little bones in there at places! Sounds good.



hah you MUST be Canadian!


----------



## StootMonster

It's cool. I'm not arguing either. I have better things to do than argue over that stuff. it's like philosophy. And if change comes, it comes. If it benefits me, I'll be in the streets raising my fists, too. If not, I'll stay home. That's where I'm at in my life. And either way, my DSL sounds awesome.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

thrawn86 said:


> Right on! DSL's rock. Pics when you get it or it's a Fender.



or a Blue Doo Doo


----------



## 6StringMoFo

So I'm on the wait list for an Aracom Pro 150 Attenuator.


----------



## thrawn86

What are you using it with?


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Well I'll try it with whatever amp I'm using. While volume so far has not been a real issue, if it lets me run my DSL in the 6-7 zone and still sounds great it'll be worth it.

It will also enable me to look at a 1959SLP or something vintage.

Solo Dallas, among others love and rave the Aracom's transparency. I have a 16 ohm hotplate that has sat on the shelf for 2 years cause it sucks too much fo my liking.


----------



## thrawn86

I only ask because I've heard that DSL's don't respond well to attenuators, unlike some of the vintage or 800 stuff.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Well for me to get my volumes too 3 in my current venues is rare. One time I got to play her past 4 and she sounds spectacular! If the Aracom is as transparent as everyone says, it'll be a beautiful thing.

Then there's my Jubilee


----------



## 90LBWrench




----------



## 6StringMoFo

90LBWrench said:


>



F'king eh LB!!


----------



## thrawn86




----------



## StootMonster

6StringMoFo said:


> Well for me to get my volumes too 3 in my current venues is rare. One time I got to play her past 4 and she sounds spectacular! If the Aracom is as transparent as everyone says, it'll be a beautiful thing.
> 
> Then there's my Jubilee



Dude, I play at 3 in my music room in my house. Do JJ's have a lower output or something? 3 doesn't sound that terribly loud to me. Gigs, I have it between 4 and 5 somewhere.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Dude, that is tough. I too tend to run over three most of the time including at home.

I would guess that a GOOD attenuator with your DSL should be decent. It isn't like you are trying to max the amp and then max the attenuator to tame the volume. I would think that running at say 5 on the master and then blending with the attenuator would give decent results?
IDK? Just a guess...


----------



## 6StringMoFo

I'm on the Aracom Pro 150 Wait list


----------



## Segovia

Just threw new Winged C's into my Dsl last night. Got a chance to push some volume through it today...only meant to play for 30 minutes or so but 3 hours later I was still standing in front of the amp with a huge smile on my face.

100% badass tone.


----------



## tonefreak

Segovia said:


> Just threw new Winged C's into my Dsl last night. Got a chance to push some volume through it today...only meant to play for 30 minutes or so but 3 hours later I was still standing in front of the amp with a huge smile on my face.
> 
> 100% badass tone.




NICE.


i gotta get me some new toobs fer my amp. going on a year with cheap JJ's from the shop i bought it from.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

So this is where the cool guys hang out !! 
I ve been looking for you cats !! 

LOL !! 


Yes , i know ....i was just leaving ......


----------



## DSL100 Dude

HT, you know you and the 6100 boys are always welcome here.


Those Winged C's seem to get tons of praise. I may have to get some.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Shameless bump.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Clips

The board mix was a little off for my DSL at first.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEVgA3X8rnE]YouTube - Some Remedy clips from the Doug Supple Birthday weekend.[/ame]


----------



## 6StringMoFo

DSL100 Dude said:


> HT, you know you and the 6100 boys are always welcome here.
> 
> 
> Those Winged C's seem to get tons of praise. I may have to get some.



I'm currently running =C= in my amp
Jury is still out


----------



## thrawn86

Good clips, 6!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

thrawn86 said:


> Good clips, 6!



Thx Bro


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Sold my little bastard.

DSL100 still my go to amp. Truth is I'm being transfered to the East Coast this summer so I did the guy thats going to replace me a favor and sold him a Marshall.


----------



## thrawn86

Sold the 401?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Congrats on the sale? 



Thanks for another awesome clip!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

hah yeah I sold her to the guy that's going to replace me once I'm transfered.

I still have my DSL100 and Jubilee full stacks as well as a 1936 Cab.

Helping my band keep that Marshall DSL goodness sound. Sadly I have 4 Gigs or so left then I have to leave for Halifax. Too bad, I love my band.


----------



## thrawn86

6StringMoFo said:


> Helping my band keep that Marshall DSL goodness sound. Sadly I have 4 Gigs or so left then I have to leave for Halifax. Too bad, I love my bank.



_Really?_
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg4D94YDKqI]YouTube - Ally Bank | "Studio" Commercial[/ame]


----------



## 6StringMoFo

thrawn86 said:


> _Really?_
> YouTube - Ally Bank | "Studio" Commercial



LOL watch tv much!?


----------



## 6StringMoFo

another DSL clip

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsLHPm9729c]YouTube - Remedy clips from the Mex March 5[/ame]


----------



## Port Aransas

Okay I own the infamous dsl 401 . Since owning this enjoyable amp I have sent it to an authourized Marshall repair shop due to a blown transformer. Took the guy 2 months to fix it but I have not had any problems for at least 6 years. It is a 2001 I think. I recently left the amp om for 7 day's straight. Yes 7 day's. no problems. left it on standby again last night for at least 20 hours and it sounded good as ever. Trick is ..let your amp get good and hot for at least 1 hour on standby before playing. I am playing into an orange 2x12 closed back with a Fender American Delux with dual humbuckers and s1 switching.No better sound I tell ya. I am yet to find what all the problems you guys are having with this amp. Other than the transformer blowing and 1 set of tube replacement this amp is AWESOME!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Welcome to the forum and welcome to the conspiracy! 

I think most fellas on here that own the 401s have been happy with them. Rock on!!!


----------



## thrawn86

Welcome aboard Port! Letting it warm up for a short amount of time is good.....like 5 minutes, but an hour might be overkill! 401's rock.


----------



## StootMonster

So I was trying to find a better tone out of the DSL, since I don't use many pedals. One thing I realized is that at gig-volume, my amp sounds thin when I have the presence turned up. I turn it down to 0 and adjust the treb to about 3 and half, middle to 8 and bass to about 4 and half on the equalization. I have the green channel at volume 2 and a half and gain 2 and a half - Red channel is nearly identical in volume and gain...

Through my Mesa Boogie V-Twin it sounds pretty sweet. I hate tap dancing, but if I click the vtwin into bypass and then switch to the red channel, I get a good distorted riffing tone - I click back to green and then come out of bypass and into the lead channel on my vtwin - I get a nice creamy rich tone... I love it. I just hate tap dancing.

What do you guys set your presence on?


----------



## tonefreak

at home when people are around and i have to keep the volume down, i run my presence right around 12:00

when nobody's home and i get to crank up, i roll the presence back a bit. probably to like, 9-10:00 ish.


----------



## diesel king

My presence normally sits at 1. Treb at about 3 - 4, mids and bass to about 7.. it sounds huge especially cranked (red channel)


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have been playing around with my settings again as well. I recently joined up with a band that wanted a dual guitar team. Since I am the new guy I wanted to "fit in" sound wise since I will be doing a bit of dual leads and covering the rhythm on their previous stuff. It really is amazing how much response the EQ controls have on the DSL compared to my 1987x. Moving one really effects the others.

So, right now it's:

Presence = 3-4
Treble = 2-3
Middle = 8
Bass = 4

I will double check when I get home.


----------



## 80s dude

I always keep the presence pot turned down- just don't need it; plenty of high end & definition w/o it. I could see the need with overly warm speakers, but I don't have any like that.


----------



## tonefreak

what do you run for speakers 80's dude?


----------



## 80s dude

tonefreak said:


> what do you run for speakers 80's dude?



1960AV, with 4 V30s.

In my 2x12, 2 Jensen Mods.

Both are on the brighter side of things.


----------



## StootMonster

Yeah, in my last gig, I couldn't figure out why in the world my amp sounded so top end heavy and thin. I had my presence knob mistakenly cranked... sad. I also had my amp to close behind me, so it sounded so quiet on top of being thin and "trebelly". I kept turning it up and turning it up... now I know what was up. I can't wait till my next gig to put some songs next to each other and figure out if that was what was up. Check out how thin my tone was... you even see me, half way through the song, checking my knob settings and turning my amp up in an attempt to get some sustain and tone out of the dang thing.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5nJFGd-zXU]YouTube - Come Into This House - Sean Stoots and Eagle's Call[/ame]


----------



## StootMonster

Had practice again yesterday - I have to say, I'm beginning to get a little frustrated with my DSL. I can get every sound I want out of that thing except "THE" sound. I can get heavy distortion, beautiful cleans, grungy dirty tones... but the tone that I want to hear, I can't find.

I am looking for something with some balls, some serious teeth. I can get the volume I want and I'm in the neighborhood, but I just can't nail the tone. I tried turning the bass down on the head and the bass up on my pedal and vice versa, tried all sorts of combinations, I just can't find it... YET.

I know I will. It's probably something simple. Maybe it's my speakers?? how much of a difference does it actually make with the speakers?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Mod it.....plain and simple


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Speakers will make a bigger difference than ANYTHING ELSE. The next biggest factor would be the pickups.

What speakers are you running right now?


----------



## StootMonster

I have one of those avt cabs, so the speakers are the avt 12's.

I've been meaning to pick up a better cab, but I just never got around to it. My DSL doesn't fit on the top, those are designed for the AVT Heads. The footprint is too small.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Going to a 1960 of any type would of course give you improvement. Not sure about your area but typically 1960 cabs can be found cheap on craigslist.

If that is not an option you could look in to replacement speakers for your cab. Even if you just load two in the top it would make a difference.


----------



## Mike dsl100

80s dude,do you have any sound clips with your dsl running through your v30s? I'm rethinking my speaker choice.I'm thinking now about ordering 2reaper30s and 2 veteran30s..


----------



## StootMonster

I wish my wife thought GAS was as amusing and adventurous as I do.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am right there with ya Reverend. Sad thing is my wife plays too. She just doesn't GAS for gear at all. She just shakes her head and laughs at me.
Oh you'll LOVE this...
When I brought home my 1987x and was giving it a proper workout I asked How did she like the tone of it. Her response was "It sounds just like your other one."


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

DSL100 Dude said:


> Speakers will make a bigger difference than ANYTHING ELSE. The next biggest factor would be the pickups.
> 
> What speakers are you running right now?



Yes and No.....dime for dime you cant beat mods.....that is i could mod 20 DSL's for the price of just one good speaker


----------



## 80s dude

Mike dsl100 said:


> 80s dude,do you have any sound clips with your dsl running through your v30s? I'm rethinking my speaker choice.I'm thinking now about ordering 2reaper30s and 2 veteran30s..



Hi Mike, sorry for the delay.... I'm finally gonna have a free weekend, so I'll hop to it then. I'll use a couple common guitars (LP, Strat). I also wanna try and show how everybody should remove (or lower the value of ) C12.


----------



## StootMonster

You know what would be awesome? If one of YOU, yes YOU, high speed dsl modders would post a video that takes people step by step through the mod processes.

...*daydream*...


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

StootMonster said:


> You know what would be awesome? If one of YOU, yes YOU, high speed dsl modders would post a video that takes people step by step through the mod processes.
> 
> ...*daydream*...



"High speed modders".... i like it
that could be done and i have the time to do it i guess....that is i could show what and where the changes are.....i made a interactive PDF along these lines.
But it only covers the pot board (which was a pain in the ass to make)
the only thing stopping me from finishing it is the lack of a good camera. it seems mine got lost while moving......but anyone that wants part 1 (the pot board) just email me @yahoo.com and i'll forward it


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Fear the Sheep!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby




----------



## IbanezMark

I ran my DSL and Class 5 in tandem last night.

It was AWESOME


----------



## tonefreak

I ran my Super D equipped Strat into my DSL last night


it was a religious experience.

I've played that guitar (for a length of time) 4 times since i put that pickup in there on sunday... and it's awesome. it drives the crunch channel just perfectly. add in the SD-1 as a clean boost, sometimes roll the gain on the pedal up just a tad, and it's perfect for everything.

kick it over to red for some juice for solo's... perfection at it's best.


----------



## IbanezMark

tonefreak said:


> I ran my Super D equipped Strat into my DSL last night
> 
> 
> it was a religious experience.
> 
> I've played that guitar (for a length of time) 4 times since i put that pickup in there on sunday... and it's awesome. it drives the crunch channel just perfectly. add in the SD-1 as a clean boost, sometimes roll the gain on the pedal up just a tad, and it's perfect for everything.
> 
> kick it over to red for some juice for solo's... perfection at it's best.



DP100 + Strat + DSL = absolute controllable madness.

It can handle great crunchy PAF tones to bone crushing 80's metal. I love it.


----------



## tonefreak

it is quite amazing.


----------



## StootMonster

tonefreak said:


> I ran my Super D equipped Strat into my DSL last night
> 
> 
> it was a religious experience.
> 
> I've played that guitar (for a length of time) 4 times since i put that pickup in there on sunday... and it's awesome. it drives the crunch channel just perfectly. add in the SD-1 as a clean boost, sometimes roll the gain on the pedal up just a tad, and it's perfect for everything.
> 
> kick it over to red for some juice for solo's... perfection at it's best.



You've just given me a great idea!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Whatcha thinkin' Stoot?


----------



## StootMonster

I've been running my guitar into my pedals (Korg Pitch Black Plus tuner, Mesa Boogie V-Twin, Univibe) and then into the DSL. I've been struggling with how to configure the amp channels vs the pedal channels. My Mesa pedal has 3 channels: Clean, dirty, lead. They both sound great. What I've been doing is just using the DSL on green crunch and using my Mesa channels to get what sound I want. For some reason I didn't even think about reversing it. I wasn't using pedals at all for a while, but like I said, I haven't found the sound I'm looking for yet.

At least with the Mesa in stationary mode, I can have the control of the clean and dirty tone with my guitar volume knob and then go to the lead channel on the DSL - Which is more tasty than the lead channel on the Mesa Pedal with the DSL in Green. It's a bit noisy, but when the whole band is playing you can't hear it anyway.


----------



## StootMonster

I'll have to fool with it later, I'll let you know if it sounds better or not.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

You could also run through the loop for something different. Those V-twin pedals are awesome. Buddy of mine has one that he lets guys come over and use to jam with him. Once he got a triaxis he never uses it anymore.


----------



## StootMonster

What difference does it make running it through the loop? What technical difference is there, other than preference?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

You could run straight to the return and just have the M/B preamp or you could loop it and then the Marshall preamp would be loading the M/B preamp instead of the M/B loading in to the Marshall. Should (in theory) give you different tonal options.


----------



## StootMonster

So here's the latest little blues lesson I did. I have the mesa boogie pedal running into the front. I have had a long day today and still haven't had the time to sit down and reconfigure my cables for the effects loop. Hopefully after the kiddo's go to bed, I can. We'll see.

Anyway, the tone sounds pretty good at this volume. When I crank the amp, it starts to sound a little much on the high end. This video was shot with the dsl in the green crunch and the m/b in the middle channel, or the "dirty blues" channel.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeZIiGfpIYg]YouTube - ‪Blues Lesson: Playing over the Turnaround‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## StootMonster

Alright, so I hooked the m/b pedal up through the effects loop and I get this really annoying buzz. It's not super loud, but it's loud enough that I don't want to fool with that. Any idea why this might be? When I have the loop level button engaged, it's quite a bit louder. For now, i'm going back to the regular front setup.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Cool clip.

If it is just the high end that is not working for you as you turn up I would say roll back the presence on the v-twin.

A buzz in the loop sounds like maybe a grounding issue.


----------



## StootMonster

DSL100 Dude said:


> Cool clip.
> 
> If it is just the high end that is not working for you as you turn up I would say roll back the presence on the v-twin.
> 
> A buzz in the loop sounds like maybe a grounding issue.



I had an incident with my DSL not long ago. Had everything plugged in including stuff through the loop. Somehow as I was walking by, I managed to knock it off the cab but grabbed the corner with one hand and the cable in the back with the other. the weight of the falling dsl on the cable in the effects loop did something in there that makes it buzz now. Kind of a bummer, but at least I didn't drop it on the floor, right?

Another reason why Monster Cables rock. It was the kind with the 90 degree bend in the end.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I agree 100% on the Monster cables. Never been one to by in to the sound quality thing but they are made tough as nails and with the no questions lifetime warranty to back it up they are perfect for using as extra handles. 

I would guess that from the drop that there may be a loose or broken solder point on the jack to cause the buzz. Shouldn't be to hard to fix.


----------



## StootMonster

Here's a video from a few months back, I had a pretty descent sound out of my amp that night. 

Let me know how you like it. My sound, not my playin'... lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjxlrWeUZq4]YouTube - ‪7 Colors‬&rlm;[/ame]

Also, don't mind the horrible shrill scream that the singer did - he said it sounded much different in his head. HAHAHA, I hate it when that happens. I've played a few solo's like that.


----------



## StootMonster

By the way, I'm working on that whole stage presence thing.


----------



## diesect20022000

<HAPPY! I get A DSL100 again as of tomorrow morning. I'm getting a second Nova delay i'll probably sell as well. Down side is ii have to mod the 8/4 before i can use it,lol so i'll have to wait till....TOMORROW NIGHT BEFORE I CAN PLAY IT AGAIN......AAAAAAaaaaaggggghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

diesect20022000 said:


> Down side is ii have to mod



No problem....bring it over


----------



## LBKENNEDY

gents, page 1 spoke of a clan of wild horse riderss.
bought a us3ed gen 1 board dual 100. capped it ; tubed it, output an grid feeed
mods and amputated c46, carefully biased and verified with non contact
pyrometry laser guided of course thanked the father above plugged it
into yes friends a full stack, by the way new member first real post
if you do it you might as well do it large thx lbk molater


----------



## diesect20022000

Buggs.Crosby said:


> No problem....bring it over


Thanks man. I did the 8/4 on the MLB i had. I just don't want to have to wait a few hours to play it since i can't do the mod until later in the evening when someone else be wathin' the tiny terror (my 4 year old)....missed it soo much. He he he.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

DSHell and Dropped D = the Rapture of Evil...........Wow that was fun!


----------



## StootMonster

Dsl bump


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So, I have to say that I was playing around with EQ settings on Saturday's practice and got some interesting sounds.

Presence - 0
Treble - 6
Middle - 3
Bass - 10
Gain - 4-6
Master to taste on green channel crunch.

This was a setting that was sent to me to try and I was actually impressed by it with the having 75's in my cab. I did have to roll the bass back to more like 6-7 to keep from flubbing out. Got a really decent bluesy rock kinda thing that wasn't too far off from my 1987x! You guys may want to give it a try.


----------



## StootMonster

DSL100 Dude said:


> Presence - 0
> Treble - 6
> Middle - 3
> Bass - 10
> Gain - 4-6
> Master to taste on green channel crunch.



Sir, I love you! This sounds AMAZING! I can't wait until my next rehearsal!!!!!


----------



## tonefreak

DSL100 Dude said:


> So, I have to say that I was playing around with EQ settings on Saturday's practice and got some interesting sounds.
> 
> Presence - 0
> Treble - 6
> Middle - 3
> Bass - 10
> Gain - 4-6
> Master to taste on green channel crunch.
> 
> This was a setting that was sent to me to try and I was actually impressed by it with the having 75's in my cab. I did have to roll the bass back to more like 6-7 to keep from flubbing out. Got a really decent bluesy rock kinda thing that wasn't too far off from my 1987x! You guys may want to give it a try.




i'll try that tonight if im not to beat after doing some physics... this new job is killing me, and today was the first day...


----------



## StootMonster

Its not like "AMAZING!!!"

But it's pretty darn good. It's the best sound I've gotten so far.


----------



## StootMonster

DSL100 Dude said:


> So, I have to say that I was playing around with EQ settings on Saturday's practice and got some interesting sounds.
> 
> Presence - 0
> Treble - 6
> Middle - 3
> Bass - 10
> Gain - 4-6
> Master to taste on green channel crunch.
> 
> This was a setting that was sent to me to try and I was actually impressed by it with the having 75's in my cab. I did have to roll the bass back to more like 6-7 to keep from flubbing out. Got a really decent bluesy rock kinda thing that wasn't too far off from my 1987x! You guys may want to give it a try.



Here are those settings in action:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6Ox5r2dDjE]YouTube - ‪All of a Kind - 7 COLORS‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Mike dsl100

Wow!! Everything sounded great!! I don't know if you realized it or not but you and the band had a really good zepp/Jimmy Page vibe/tone going on.I was really impressed with the tone you were getting and your playing was very tasteful also.Great job!!


----------



## StootMonster

Mike dsl100 said:


> Wow!! Everything sounded great!! I don't know if you realized it or not but you and the band had a really good zepp/Jimmy Page vibe/tone going on.I was really impressed with the tone you were getting and your playing was very tasteful also.Great job!!



Thank you, Mike! I appreciate the compliment, man. We have a show tomorrow. This show is the one I put together to raise money for my wife's medical bills. I've had so much trouble selling tickets and getting people to go, I don't know how many are actually gonna show. This is the last time I try to put a show together, man. I think all my gray has turned 2 shades lighter over the past month. I just can't wait for the lights to go down and I get to flip the dsl off standby. Then I will play and sing all this stress into the atmosphere, brother!


----------



## Mike dsl100

I hope everything goes well and you have a large crowd show up!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Heck yeah Stoot! I hope the whole dang town comes and rocks out with ya man. 

Play it as loud and as proud as you can.


----------



## diesect20022000

I got my DSL back FINALY!  for anyone that's interested i have some random DSL clips up. here's a link to my page. most of them mention the DSL in the description,title etc except Erline:
YouTube - ‪diesect33's Channel‬&rlm;

it's nice to have her back!


----------



## diesect20022000

StootMonster said:


> Thank you, Mike! I appreciate the compliment, man. We have a show tomorrow. This show is the one I put together to raise money for my wife's medical bills. I've had so much trouble selling tickets and getting people to go, I don't know how many are actually gonna show. This is the last time I try to put a show together, man. I think all my gray has turned 2 shades lighter over the past month. I just can't wait for the lights to go down and I get to flip the dsl off standby. Then I will play and sing all this stress into the atmosphere, brother!


 'Twas tasty brother!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

There is just something amazing about the DSL. Nice clips dude.


----------



## StootMonster

DSL100 Dude said:


> Heck yeah Stoot! I hope the whole dang town comes and rocks out with ya man.
> 
> Play it as loud and as proud as you can.



This theater is the largest (sq. footage, wise) venue I've played since owning the DSL, so I'm going to stretch the volume out a little and see what she can do.


----------



## diesect20022000

DSL100 Dude said:


> There is just something amazing about the DSL. Nice clips dude.


 Thanks.
I agree. It's a fantastic tone machine. The only thing i'd like to see is a build quality upgrade but, that's still not horrid. Tone though...very hard to beat imo if at all.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah, I did an interview with my DSL and it did me right once again. I really had a great time with the band and hope things go my way. The DSL sounded AMAZING in the mix.


----------



## StootMonster

It wasn't the greatest gig I've ever played. The sound guy offered to record the show for me and put it on disc for free, so I agreed. Only thing is, the stage volume with the amps would have to be lower so the sound on the cd was good. Sound check was fine, but when live bodies were in there during the show, it was AWFUL. I couldn't hear my amp at all, it was all monitor. With a clean tone and my guitar at 10, I was getting feedback. Couldn't get a good tone at all, the amp's volume was waaaay too low. Bad tone, distracted Stootmonster. The ideas weren't flowing at all. So if a sound guy ever offers this for you, politely decline. Stage volume is a MUST. Big mistake on my part.


----------



## Mike dsl100

Shootmonster,
Hey Man. Sure it was better than you think, and it was for the right reason! My wife is a breast cancer survivor of 17 years and volunteers for Reach to Recovery if your wife ever needs to talk. Hang in there and don't stop believing that she might be able to say that one day, too!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Happy 4th fellow conspirators!


----------



## Mike dsl100

Happy 4th everyone!! All who have severed,God Bless you all!! Let us not ever loose the spirit of independence!! Before the day is out, everyone needs to move some air in celebration!!


----------



## StootMonster

OK, I posted this on the Christian Music thread, but I'm not sure if some of you DSL'ers go there - so here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqOia1S9f9E]YouTube - ‪All of a Kind - LUKE‬&rlm;[/ame]

At around 4:20 (there's a joke in there somewhere) - I realized that my settings were seriously right where they needed to be. The notes were ringing out so good, it was inspiring me as I was playing.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That is truly beautiful. I was with you on the journey the whole way! WOW!


----------



## StootMonster

Had band practice the other night and had my DSL set up just a little bit different. Instead of using my mesa boogie pedal's clean, dirty and lead channels - I set the knobs and left the pedal in dirty blues mode... hooked my foot switch back up to my DSL and used my red and green channels just keeping my pedal as a pre-amp coloring type thing...

The DSL awesomeness has returned! Can't wait for the show at the end of the month. Hopefully I'll have lots of good video to bore the forum with some more. >


----------



## CRunCH

Adwex said:


> I don't have a DSL, but after I play my Jubilee for a while, I always run my hand over it to feel the heat....it's like we're bonding and it's sharing its power with me.
> 
> Yeah, it is weird...but we understand.


 

Hey don't forget the smell of tubes and loaded transformers...just take a good whiff through the vents after she gets good and warm...ahhhhh, you'll never find that on a SS brotha!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Recently I have been playing a lot of country so the Green and Clean has been my territory for a while now. I know I have said it before but, WOW! Really the dang amp just sparkles and does exactly what I need it too.

Now here is my question. Getting the dirt...

Toby Keith's "Courtesy of the Red, White, and Blue" is a perfect example. I am looking to get that "typical" modern country crunch on the red channel. My base so far has been off of IbanezMark's red channel low gain settings.
The biggest issue I seem to have is that once I come off the clean I sound, well, like me. Meaning my typical rock-borderline metal, 80's sound that is what I have done forever. I have put the Jackson's and Les Paul away and have been trying on the PRS but it still seems to come off a bit harder then what I am trying to get. Any thoughts?


----------



## StootMonster

If you're slipping into a different style, try varying your picking technique. A different angle of attack for example. I don't know. Something.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Great idea. I honestly did not think of that.  I will give that a shot. 

Luck of the draw. Right now there seems to be a big call for country "lead" guitarists. I have seen a steady rate of country bands "update" by adding a rock guitarist to the band.


----------



## Mike dsl100

Hey,just a thought but,if you have access to a tele that should put you in the ball park.Try it with the settings you have now.It should give you the clean twang and dirt for the lead break.That way also your staying in between a strat and a Les Paul.Alternating between using a pick and finger picking(like stoot said) will help! Let us know


----------



## StootMonster

Yeah, I use the chicken' pickin' technique quite a bit... I've been doin that since I was about 16. Also, DSLDude, get on youtube and learn some of those pedal steel guitar licks for the guitar. They sound awesome if you use them correctly.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXpUxDBtVN0]‪Al Bonhomme (Guitar) - Pedal-Steel Licks For Guitar‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Here's some chicken pickin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TiRaZ9p_-w&feature=relmfu]‪In Deep with Chicken Pickin' (Part 1)‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## StootMonster

In my opinion, these are the big three as far as country guitarists go: 

Keith Urban, Vince Gill and Brad Paisley


----------



## jcmjmp

I should get into chickin pickin. I love that style.


----------



## StootMonster

I use the technique, but I don't use it in a Country style.


----------



## thrawn86

StootMonster said:


> I use the technique, but I don't use it in a Country style.



I only pick chicken if I had pizza the night before.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Well, I have found that my "chickin pickin" is really percussive. Been working on trying to smooth it out a bit. I love it when I get focused on something to improve. Keeps me busy for a while.


----------



## StootMonster

StootMonster said:


> Had band practice the other night and had my DSL set up just a little bit different. Instead of using my mesa boogie pedal's clean, dirty and lead channels - I set the knobs and left the pedal in dirty blues mode... hooked my foot switch back up to my DSL and used my red and green channels just keeping my pedal as a pre-amp coloring type thing...
> 
> The DSL awesomeness has returned! Can't wait for the show at the end of the month. Hopefully I'll have lots of good video to bore the forum with some more. >



Well, here we go again with take 2. The sound worked for a while, then it didn't sound right. 

THIS TIME!!! I reconfigured all the knobs on the pedal in the effects loop but kept the amp settings mostly the same:

Presence 0
Treble 5
Middle 3
Bass 10

I'm running through mode 1 of the RED Channel and the settings are

Volume 4
Gain 2

Reverb is set for 1 (I'm not much on reverb or gain)

ON MY PEDAL:
(Mesa Boogie V-Twin)

Gain 6
Bass 5
Middle 10
Treble 4
Presence 0 

And the Master is set @ 4.

Once I have band rehearsal, I'll be able to adjust the volume accordingly, but the tone - is AWESOME. Running on the Red Channel in mode 1, I can actually have a LOUD lead tone that cuts through amazingly well and roll the volume back for a really, really creamy rich, yet pristine clean tone. 

I'm going out of town here in a few hours, but if I can remember, I'm going to make a video when I get back tomorrow (if the chaos isn't overwhelming) and demo the settings for the DSL'ers here on the forum.

Oh yeah, and even though there are a lot of haters for this, the two things that made all the difference in the world...

*drum roll*

*I engaged the mid scoop AND the deep boost.*


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Can't wait to hear the new settings.

I would be curious to know how the bass boost and shift do in a band setting with one guitar. I always use my DSL in a two or more guitar setting so it has never been my friend but if there was less competition in a given freq. range I wonder how it would do?


----------



## StootMonster

DSL100 Dude said:


> Can't wait to hear the new settings.
> 
> I would be curious to know how the bass boost and shift do in a band setting with one guitar. I always use my DSL in a two or more guitar setting so it has never been my friend but if there was less competition in a given freq. range I wonder how it would do?



In my trio that I play in it really works. I have a lot of space to play with. The whole frequency section open. Not to mention I have a great bass player. He plays a 6 string and some times while I'm soloing he mimic a guitar and play higher or he'll go to the low B, so he has a lot of range and he knows how to use. Dynamics makes a world of difference. 

The boost and the scoop work for me. I'll try to work on that video now that I'm home again.

Stand by.


----------



## StootMonster

Here it is:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRJUuo4GFtc[/ame]


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Silky! I really like the neck pickup sound. 

The lead tone seems to have a nice punch to it. I am curious, what is the difference with the V-Twin on & off?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Sorry guys. I have nothing to add here. I just came in to fart.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Always happy to have our 6100 brothers drop in.


----------



## StootMonster

DSL100 Dude said:


> what is the difference with the V-Twin on & off?



I'll try to do up a quicky video to show that tomorrow.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> Always happy to have our 6100 brothers drop in.


----------



## Mike dsl100

Thats a really good tone stoot!! I read in a earlier post where you run your V-Twin through the FX loop.I tried my sd1 in the FX loop and it worked good.Cleaned up the sound alot.I would like to try a ocd or fulltone mosfet in the loop.Anyway good job!!


----------



## StootMonster

Mike dsl100 said:


> Thats a really good tone stoot!! I read in a earlier post where you run your V-Twin through the FX loop.I tried my sd1 in the FX loop and it worked good.Cleaned up the sound alot.I would like to try a ocd or fulltone mosfet in the loop.Anyway good job!!



Thanks, man. I'm pretty excited about this. Over the past 9 or 10 months that I've had the DSL - I've been trying hard to find the right tone. I knew it could do it, but I just couldn't find it. I ran my stuff in front of the amp, I tried it with NO PEDALS at all, I ran it in the effects loop... everything. Step one was when DSLDude posted the ideal knob settings that he found. Then I tried the pedal in the loop again and tweaked the knobs a little on the amp and then on the V-Twin. I can't wait for band rehearsal to see if it sounds as good with other instruments playing.


----------



## Mike dsl100

I bet its gonna be great.I to have struggled with the DSL.I did find one of my problems though.It was my pickups.A friend of my brought his old LP standard with T-Top Pups to try out and,the DSL was a whole different animal.It sounded great.Very vintage.I'm running the SD JB in the bridge and it just doesn't go well with the dsl.To much mid hup or output.Like you, I know its in there but its takes alot of tweaking to find it.I'm looking at SD pearly gate and dimarzo 30th ann.Let us know how it works out.Your tone sounded great in the vid.


----------



## StootMonster

In my Sheraton I have two 57' Classic Plus's

In my Les Paul, it's two burstbucker pro II's (I think it's the II's)


----------



## Mike dsl100

I have looked at those also.I bet they would work great.I thought about taking my dsl to guitar center and trying a bunch of different LPs with different Pups.I know they make a huge difference in tone as well as speakers.


----------



## StootMonster

Mike dsl100 said:


> I have looked at those also.I bet they would work great.I thought about taking my dsl to guitar center and trying a bunch of different LPs with different Pups.I know they make a huge difference in tone as well as speakers.



Don't forget about the quality of pots in your guitar. I replaced my pots in my epiphone and the difference was rolling back from 10 to 6 and hearing muddy tone to rolling back from 10 to 6 and hearing a cleaner sound.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That is what I was wanting to look in to. What pots did you use to replace 'em? Getting rid of the "mud" is the main thing I have been trying to do lately.


----------



## StootMonster

If I remember right, they were dean markley pots... my memory is horrible. It was the best pots the guy at sam ash had... they are leaps and bounds better than the stock pots I had in there.


----------



## StootMonster

Alright - Rehearsal is in about an hour. I'll let y'all know how it goes with the new sound.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Stoot your getting killer tone! Sounds great.


----------



## StootMonster

StootMonster said:


> Alright - Rehearsal is in about an hour. I'll let y'all know how it goes with the new sound.



Well, rehearsal went great. The sound and the tone held up with other instruments. I'm pretty excited about this. Now I don't have to worry anymore or 'fret' (sorry couldn't help myself) about finding a good sound.

Can't wait till our next show.


----------



## Mike dsl100

Hey Stoot,I tell something I did yesterday.This is NOT practical.First thing is I have noticed with my dsl (especially since its been modded)my eq section is extremely sensitive.I started really rolling my settings back.Like pres 1.5-treble2.5-mid3-bass4.I don't have one eq beating up on another.That being said,while I was messing around I looked at the volume and said what the heck.I run the volume up to 9.I was blown away at not only the force of volume,but how much the better head sounded overall.Its like the tubes were doing their thing.The head was breathing and was alot more open.Like I said,this is not practical but I have come to realize that this head also needs to be pushed to extract the tone its capable of.Yes the earth will move under your feet but it is a awesome display of power and tone.Anyway,try it when you get a chance.Its good clean fun.


----------



## StootMonster

Mike dsl100 said:


> Hey Stoot,I tell something I did yesterday.This is NOT practical.First thing is I have noticed with my dsl (especially since its been modded)my eq section is extremely sensitive.I started really rolling my settings back.Like pres 1.5-treble2.5-mid3-bass4.I don't have one eq beating up on another.That being said,while I was messing around I looked at the volume and said what the heck.I run the volume up to 9.I was blown away at not only the force of volume,but how much the better head sounded overall.Its like the tubes were doing their thing.The head was breathing and was alot more open.Like I said,this is not practical but I have come to realize that this head also needs to be pushed to extract the tone its capable of.Yes the earth will move under your feet but it is a awesome display of power and tone.Anyway,try it when you get a chance.Its good clean fun.



What do you have the gain on?


----------



## Mike dsl100

I had the gain on 2.It was on the red 1 channel.I don't use alot.I did run the gain up to 3 then 4 just to take a listen.The gain stayed in a good area.It didn't mud up.


----------



## cylon185

Hey guys !

Just realized that i'll never be able to sell the DSL 100 that came with the RED limited 1960A I bought a few weeks ago so...

I AM OFFICIALLY PART OF THE CONSPIRACY


----------



## Mike dsl100

There is no turning back now.Crank it when you can and may the force be with you!!


----------



## cylon185

Thx


----------



## Mike dsl100

Let us know how the dsl sounds through your 4x12 cab with the 65s!!


----------



## cylon185

I need to go and get it in Japan first...

It's still at the inlaws'


----------



## Mike dsl100

Cool.I see you have some flexabilty in different cabs.You can really do some tone tweaking with the different speaker combos you have.Keep us posted!!


----------



## StootMonster

Where did all the DSL Conspirators go? There's like 4 of us that post. I think all the conspiracy threads have ruined people on the word in a thread heading. OH well. Their loss.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

It has been a bit quiet on this thread. Too bad it is not posted up in the main Marshall Amps section.

I am still waiting for power to come back on but when it does I am going to fire up all of my Marshall's!


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

New conspirator joining the fray. Got myself a dsl50 now, but used to own the 100, which for reasons beyond me i sold  some old crap to do with having a bad back and thinking a valve combo would cut the mustard, pah as soon as i sold it (and bought a mk3 jcm900 combo) I regretted it.

Saw the error of my ways and now own DSL201 (had a 401, which is now my bandmates amp) and the dsl50, which i got over the 100 soley due to the retube cost!


----------



## StootMonster

Welcome!!!


----------



## John 14:6

SpiritOfTheAge said:


> New conspirator joining the fray. Got myself a dsl50 now, but used to own the 100, which for reasons beyond me i sold  some old crap to do with having a bad back and thinking a valve combo would cut the mustard, pah as soon as i sold it (and bought a mk3 jcm900 combo) I regretted it.
> 
> Saw the error of my ways and now own DSL201 (had a 401, which is now my bandmates amp) and the dsl50, which i got over the 100 soley due to the retube cost!


 How do you like the 50 watter?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Shameless bump since it was kinda crazy last week.


----------



## cylon185




----------



## thrawn86

You guys rock. I started this thread and the group a long time ago because I love the DSL, even though mine's a 40w. You guys have kept it going.

Three  for the DSL..........and Marshall solidarity!


----------



## thrawn86

BTW, now that I found out my bro is working for a major musical retailer, I might have to snap up a Class 5..........will everyone still love me here if I do?


----------



## StootMonster

thrawn86 said:


> BTW, now that I found out my bro is working for a major musical retailer, I might have to snap up a Class 5..........will everyone still love me here if I do?



Amps, guitars, motorcycles - there's no reason you can't own many of them. No one will think worse of you, Thrawn. LOL


----------



## StootMonster

I'm posting in the amp section about a Hum That I'm getting when I take my amp off standby. It's in the effects loop. I then narrowed it down to my mesa boogie v-twin which wasn't humming a few days ago. Not sure why it is now. Any ideas?


----------



## StootMonster

OK, here's an issue I'm having with my DSL... happened yesterday, not sure what the problem is. I posted in the AMP section, but here's what I said:

OK, so I posted last week about a hum in my DSL. I narrowed the hum down to my Mesa Boogie V-Twin (I thought). I was playing the day before yesterday, and I still had the hum. I turned my amp on yesterday morning to play and there was absolutely 0 hum. The sound was great, no hum... the only thing that struck me as odd is that it seemed as though it didn't have the volume that the volume knob showed it had. What I mean is, I had it cranked to about 6 or 7 and it didn't seem as loud as it should. But again, the sound was great. 

...THEN - I took a break for about an hour, shut the amp down. Came back, turned the amp on, plugged in the guitar, took it off stand-by and then BAM!!! The amp was so freakin loud I couldn't stand it. I didn't adjust the volume at all, it was still on the same setting. Around 6-7. I had to turn it down to about 3 or 4. 

I know something isn't right, I just don't know what the issue is. Also, the sound (the tone) wasn't quite the same. I think I may have a problem with my effects loop. A while back I was moving the amp, I had it sitting on top of the cab and the cab was on a small end table (so that I wouldn't have to bend over to screw with the amp head, I have a really bad back) and I managed to knock the dsl off the cab - HOWEVER, I had a monster cable jumper going from the effects out to the effects in and grabbed that sucker really quick. I managed to save it from dropping on the floor, but the jack to the out of the effects loop is bent a little cock-eyed. 

SO - you amp experts who can actually take one of these things, open it up, and see the components and KNOW WHAT YOU'RE LOOKING AT know what the issue may be, please let me know.


----------



## thrawn86

To clarify: Are you testing all of this just going straight into the amp.......no loop, effects, anything at all except the guitar? Not insulting you, my friend. I always like to start there, regardless of what the issue might be, when I can't readily find the problem in a cable or effect. I worry about your power tubes.

Beyond that, I say just don't use the same cable that got jerked out. And again, I'm not a tech.......


----------



## StootMonster

it's all in the loop. I think I figured out that when I didn't get any buzz and it was loud as hell, the effects loop wasn't registering any signal from my looped pedals. It was all amp. So, there's something going on in there. I have used it since and it's fine, just with the louder than usual hum or buzz. 

I hooked my pedals up in front of the amp and there was no buzz but it wasn't even close to the great tone I got using the loop. So I would gladly deal with the noise for the great tone - I just would like to have no noise AND great tone.


----------



## StootMonster

OK, i googled the problem, and found an old post from here on the forum in the amp section. Probably a year or so ago. The guy was having the same issue. I emailed him and he told me that during a show, he reached back and pushed in the effects level button and it stopped. Even though he's done it before, it did something different this time and it did not return. 

So I tried it again and it also worked. I don't understand. I am not complaining, but there is no real logic here that I can understand.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Bumparoo...


----------



## jensbrix

Must say after several months of tweaking the DSL, that it's without compare the best modding ground and versatile Marshall I've ever had. It can just do about everything with the mods I've done to it, I absolutely love it!


----------



## Blackie

... Really ?


----------



## thrawn86

Yes, really.


----------



## StootMonster

Got some footage coming from the last gig. I have all my settings the way I did in my tone demo a few weeks back. I'm REALLY REALLY happy with it. Here's a vid of one of our newer songs, it's a little rough in some areas, but overall, it's good. Hope you like it. The first few seconds consists of the bass player plugging my wife's business, but it's quick and painless.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhfVfDROFd0]All of a Kind - Freedom Train - YouTube[/ame]

Here's another new-ish one. The drummer is a fill in, he drummed a bit for us last year - but again - I'm looking for a new drummer:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INK66M4Zt5o[/ame]



I'm pretty proud of the solo in this song, but I screwed up and came in a beat early coming out of the chorus into verse 2, but oh well. I guess we'll call it a lesson to people to show that even when you majorly screw up, you can salvage a song and make it a thing of beauty.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djg8jHIxkdg[/ame]


And last one, I promise.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg5VFVsqh5Y[/ame]


----------



## StootMonster

I'm beginning to feel like I have a drummer curse or something.


----------



## thrawn86

Shameless bump for the DSL conspiracy........

And my 5,000th post.

Despite some of the undesirable nonsense that goes on here from time to time, this is the best amp reference forum to be had. Keep it real and enjoy things. Life is short, rock well.


----------



## StootMonster

haha, the ad at the bottom of the page is for "High Speed DSL"... classic.


----------



## StootMonster

The other day a friend of mine who also owns a DSL brought it over to jam. We have a little in common, musically. He and I were both rabid Metallica fans back in the day. So we jammed a lot on a ton of Classic Metallica material. But one thing that drove me nuts the whole time; He had TERRIBLE tone. He played a pretty PRS single cut, green guitar. Not sure what the model was. Anyway, I looked at his settings. He had everything on 10. Presence, bass, mid, treble... it was awful. He even had the awful dsl reverb cranked up. 

He, at one point, complimented the tone I'm getting even with no 1960 type cab. (I play through an AVT cab) So since my tone is geared toward my type of music, I clicked the amp over into mode 2 of the red channel and put my Mesa Boogie V-Twin in bypass mode. I had a great chug-a-chug tone going on, it was a hot smokin' sound. I love the versatility of the DSL.

Just wanted to pop in and sing it's praises.

Peace, y'all.

Stooty


----------



## thrawn86

Sweet. Yeah, I think maxing the levels is a mistake, except for the Mids. That's something that Viking always pimped, and he was right. The guitar is a midrange instrument, especially in a band. Cymbals are treble, kick and bass guitar for bass. Gotta fill in the missing part to cut through. Killer tones are to be found by playing around with the remaining levels, but the Mids to Full!


----------



## longfxukxnhair




----------



## Marshall Mann

Hey DSL clan!

Have not posted in here for a long time, and I hear LH was coming by for a crop dusting, so I thought I would say hi. 


Hey, I just noticed, Blackie got banned???


----------



## thrawn86

Yup. I asked Adwex to 'reach out' to him in a gesture of friendship. I have a feeling it didn't go as planned.

Good to see you fools here.  I need to post up on the beer thread.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> Yup. I asked Adwex to 'reach out' to him in a gesture of friendship. I have a feeling it didn't go as planned.
> 
> Good to see you fools here.  I need to post up on the beer thread.



I avoided him like plaque my self. He just seemed like an accident waiting to happen. 

The fall beers are coming out. Time for some shopping!


----------



## thrawn86

Ah-Hah! 
Speaking of which (although not necessarily 'fall' beers), I found Grolsch in the swing top bottles! Haven't seen them locally for some time.....probably just didn't have them in when I was around to purchase. It is King of the Green Beers, IMHO. But that's not the only reason I wanted them........now I can dismantle the washers from the four pack and make my straplocks for my guitars. I was using some big fender washers for the purpose, but the GrolschLock is much more stylish!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Now that is just cool. We need pics.


----------



## thrawn86

I'll get some soon. Not my idea, though.....a billion other guys have done it before.


----------



## IbanezMark

Why did I wait so long to mod my DSL?!


----------



## thrawn86

DSL100 Dude said:


> Now that is just cool. We need pics.



Got some on the So, Where's the F/N Beer? thread.



IbanezMark said:


> Why did I wait so long to mod my DSL?!



What all did you do to that bad boy?


----------



## IbanezMark

Thrawn: I did some stuff to C10, C12, and a resistor change in the red channel circuit. 
It took a lot of gain away from the red channel. It sounds a lot less modern now and has a cool vintage, bright crunchy tone. 

Now I need to figure out how to take some bass out of the Green channel.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRXdTsMbqC8]Big Booty Bitches (+ Download song) with better sound and 1080p HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jensbrix

I just had my DSL up to volume 4 and gain 3-4 on the lead 1, and I'm slowly falling in love with this amp. And then after some time i dimed the gain, and it just stays tight with a lot of compression and gain, FUCK I LOVE IT


----------



## Mike dsl100

Bump Bump..


----------



## Mike dsl100

Had to go back a ways to find this one.What happened to Stoot?


----------



## Mike dsl100

Am I in this thread by myself?? Kinda sounds like a echo chamber in here.


----------



## cylon185

I'm here for you brother!

DSL pawaaaaa


----------



## Mike dsl100

Man I got lost trying to find this thread.Where did everyone go? I used to read through it but never became a official member.Wasn't quite sure what kind of Hazing ritual you had to go through to join..Anyway CRANK EM UP!!!


----------



## Mike dsl100

Well I found the DSL guys Cylon185.There in the 6100 thread.Its a good thread though.


----------



## cylon185

Hey Mike !

Can't believe there's no one for a DSL conspiracy thread!
The DSL is just a beast!
More violent than the 6100!!!

Oh BTW, if anyone still reads us, I changed to Lydian OT and PT, and these things rock.
JCMJMP is a gentleman, and his goods and documents are great.

After that, he also spent a tremendous amount a time helping me troubleshoot a totally unrelated issue.

I was wondering if someone had a similar problem in the group : hum when nothing plugged in, but stops when a jack is plugged in.

No problem when playing and the amp sounds great!

Next step put the NOS glass back in


----------



## Mike dsl100

cylon185 said:


> Hey Mike !
> 
> Can't believe there's no one for a DSL conspiracy thread!
> The DSL is just a beast!
> More violent than the 6100!!!
> 
> Oh BTW, if anyone still reads us, I changed to Lydian OT and PT, and these things rock.
> JCMJMP is a gentleman, and his goods and documents are great.
> 
> After that, he also spent a tremendous amount a time helping me troubleshoot a totally unrelated issue.
> 
> I was wondering if someone had a similar problem in the group : hum when nothing plugged in, but stops when a jack is plugged in.
> 
> No problem when playing and the amp sounds great!
> 
> Next step put the NOS glass back in


 What speakers are you running with your DSL?
JCMJMP knows his stuff.I have learned alot by reading some of his post.Glad you like the OP trannies.I have MM OT and choke in mine but I have heard alot of good things about the Lydians.Sound Clips??


----------



## cylon185

I've tried every cab in my signature but the G65s as the cab is still in Japan.

Moving houses now, will do clips when settled!

Cheers


----------



## cylon185

Forgot to say i love the GBxT75 most, but the h30xv30 is a very close 2nd!!!

Different feelings.
Warm and sweet with th GB, trebly and punchy with the h30


----------



## Mike dsl100

Cylon185 I hope you and all the others on this thread have a great Christmas!!


----------



## cylon185

You too Mike, you too!!!


----------



## Blackie

who


----------



## StootMonster

Hey kids, i'm here, rejoice! Got a phone that ruins 4g speed, so I can actually check the forum again. Now to get did of my ungodly sized signature


----------



## Mike dsl100

Hey Stoot wondered where you have been.Good to see you on the forum!!


----------



## Nebulozny

How the hell I didn't know about this thread before?!?!?!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Stoot my brother!!! Great to have ya back.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Nebulozny said:


> How the hell I didn't know about this thread before?!?!?!





Because we are down in the dungeon of the Backstage instead of up in the main Marshall amps section. They are afraid to have us in there.


----------



## jvm210guy

Man, after reading some your reviews, I kinda want one now...


----------



## Mike dsl100

Heres a bump.Stoot get back on and give us some more vids brother.Lots of new guys picking up DSLs and they sound great.I know DSL Dude got some clips or vids.


----------



## trobdcso

StootMonster said:


> Hey kids, i'm here, rejoice! Got a phone that ruins 4g speed, so I can actually check the forum again. Now to get did of my ungodly sized signature



Stoot
Good to see you on the forum again.


----------



## trobdcso

Nebulozny said:


> How the hell I didn't know about this thread before?!?!?!



Ha ha, I just discovered it as well.


----------



## ics1974

me too. Im in


----------



## Nebulozny

Here's a clip, just because I found this thread. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR3tGulLv88]Eddie Van Halen's Dad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mike dsl100

Guitargolie that was a great vid you posted.Was that the LP with the burstbuckers?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I think part of the problem is that the backstage has so much stuff that this topic can get buried quick. Got to keep it bumped.


----------



## Mike dsl100

Bump Bump.Great Thread.


----------



## Mike dsl100

Maybe this thread can be moved to the marshall amp thread.


----------



## Jason77

Mike dsl100 said:


> Maybe this thread can be moved to the marshall amp thread.



It really should be. I mean, hell... I have TWO DSL's and i forget about this thread because i don't come to the backstage that often.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I agree. I rarely remember to check the backstage.

Check these guys out...

Hold Today - Jack and Jill - YouTube


----------



## rjtm

Wait, just curious, why is this in the backstage section?


----------



## cylon185

Should be a sticky in the Amp section!

Adwex? U readin'?


----------



## rjtm

I dont know about a sticky, but it definitely should be in the amp section


----------



## cylon185

What about a stiffy in the rear section

Cheers


----------



## DSL100 Dude

rjtm said:


> Wait, just curious, why is this in the backstage section?



Thrawn is the OP. My reckoning is that prior to Long Hair's 6100 topic that the Marshall Amp section was used only for actual amp talk. Thrawn, knowing that this would be more of a casual "chat board" with a little QnA every now and then decided to start it in the Backstage.

Now that we have a large group of amp topics on there it would make sense to either group them all together or move this one with the others.


----------



## StootMonster

Man, this thread was 17 pages deep.

El' Bumpo

Here's some of my DSL in action the other night:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upLLDgqKXS4&feature=g-upl]All of a Kind - Quiet Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

StootMonster said:


> Man, this thread was 17 pages deep.
> 
> El' Bumpo
> 
> Here's some of my DSL in action the other night:
> 
> All of a Kind - Quiet Time - YouTube



Sounds great, Stoot ... I really like the logo at the beginning of the video as well!


----------



## StootMonster

DSL DSL DSL

I've never been able to get a sound like I get with my DSL.

I think I want to write a song about it. I mean, think about all the rhymes you can get with DSL.

Hell
Bell
well
sell
fell
rail
mail
tell
jail
snail


I'm on this one!


----------



## thrawn86

Well, it's been over six months. I suppose I should bump this one to the top as well.   And now I give you a blues song to gratuitously rip off.

My DSL rocks

Cause I use a cab

I only use pedals

If my Delay's drab

I got NOS valves

See how they glow

I rock my garage

Cause outside there's snow

I got the blues, the DSL blues, oh yeah
It's a high gain kinda thang


----------



## rayray

Nice. We all seem to agree on the awesome sound of DSL's. But unfortunately my DSL 100 is acting up?! After I have been playing a while, suddenly out of the blue it drops volume or voltage. It's sort of like someone went over to my amp and turned the volume down by half!

So I changed out the power tubes and the preamp tubes as well. Yet, it is still doing this! I am not a wire guy, but if it is an easy fix, I might do it myself, that is...if I had a clue what to look for. 

Anyone have an idea what it might be, or what to look for with this amp?


----------



## Micky

This one is always classic...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7WnYKo7oCo]DSL and the Marshall Forum - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## chuckharmonjr

New tubes kinda...but not always..eliminates a tube problem. The fact it happens after you've been playing for awhile points me to a cold or cracked solder joint or perhaps a screwy jack. More than likely a solder joint.


----------



## Kaptain_Krunch

Micky said:


> This one is always classic...
> DSL and the Marshall Forum - YouTube


 


Guess what i'm going to my local shop to try out tomorrow?....

Yup, a Dsl and the sl5


----------



## javier pintos

Hi l


----------



## javier pintos

Hi long time no post

Mi dsl does the "same" thing when the volume drops y just bump it hard and it comes back jajaja, the problem with mine is with the v1 socket there is a problem there cause i move the tube and it comes back, im beign too lazy to fix it rigth, check if movin the tubes while operating does something, i move mne with a pencil or something and very carefull not to create damage but there is always a. Hance to f**k something up

Cheers


----------



## AbelsKeepeR

I often, late at night, have a Menage a twa (pardon my French spelling) with my 2000 DSL 50 watter, and my DSL 100H....so.....I joined too.


----------



## Far Rider

AbelsKeepeR said:


> I often, late at night, have a Menage a twa (pardon my French spelling) with my 2000 DSL 50 watter, and my DSL 100H....so.....I joined too.



How are you liking your 100H? Mine is totally stock, no mods, and I have been in a torrid love affair with it going on a year now. It just continues to impress me.


----------



## strangefruit

bloosman1 said:


> +1 on "petting my dsl! (LOL)


kissed mine when i was drunk onenight and said goodnight


----------



## AbelsKeepeR

Lovin her again, since I got her back from the shop. She had a factory "bad" solder joint....She was a bad girl! Put a JJ in her "V 1" hole slot.......and now she sings high notes even better than before......


----------



## AbelsKeepeR

My Amp guru at the shop added his name to the long list of Techs that had absolutely nothing good to say about the new DSL's. But different strokes for different folks, I guess. I think most metal heads for the most part love these boxes, but older guys stuck in the 70s don't. Of course I'm 50 and a metal player. Now, for actually listening....I dig most everything, and love the old Motown stuff...lol


----------



## alexmallen

hi all, last week i bought a dsl 15c and i'm thinking about modding it to get rid of some of the fizz and fuzz on the red channel. Anyone know a suitable mod to accomplish this? thanks!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

alexmallen said:


> hi all, last week i bought a dsl 15c and i'm thinking about modding it to get rid of some of the fizz and fuzz on the red channel. Anyone know a suitable mod to accomplish this? thanks!



This is a question that should be asked in the 'workbench' section of the forum. Start a thread there, and people will be able to help you.


----------



## dreyn77

Ah, see, the DSL's rep an mod's problems have all been fixed now! 

It was all user error! 

plug in the right pickups and your amp will stop burping and farting and carrying on! it will work as the designer intended ;-) 

Sack ALL your amp techs, because they clearly don't want you to know anything! 
they want you so spend endless amounts of money fixing a perfect amp!


----------



## thrawn86

Just a quick note....my DSL Midnight 40 is still rocking. Carry on my wayward sons.


----------



## 66 galaxie

thrawn86 said:


> Just a quick note....my DSL Midnight 40 is still rocking. Carry on my wayward sons.



Good to hear Thrawn. 
Thanks for the *update!!!*


----------



## DirtySteve

Whats up Thrawn? Good to see ya!


----------

